# Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING!



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*My name is Mike and I have been working with Volkswagen for 5 years for a dealership in PA. Please ask me anything you'd like. I will do my best to answer quickly and honestly. Whether it's wondering the difference between a purchase and a lease? What's a money factor? or Can you get me a TDI I want to purchase? You can check out my dealer site at:
http://www.jimwynnvw.com*

_*REMEMBER, MY REPLIES ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY. I AM NOT VW. I AM JUST TRYING TO SHARE ALL I KNOW. THANKS!!







*_


_Modified by vwmyers at 4:30 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## GLIGuy18 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Well I welcome you to the Vortex.. but







you have much to learn here.. I think if you hang around you will learn more than you can teach







.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (GLIGuy18)*

I'm sorry you feel that way. I have been a fan of vwvortex for a long time and just wanted to give back in some way. I didn't realize you had all the answers and that I'm not welcome here. I'll make a deal with you...I'll leave my questioning open, and you don't have to participate. Fair enough?


----------



## campos84 (Nov 11, 2005)

K dude i have the question of the century for you..... ready? Why do VW sales people let guys and fat chicks buy jettas. Atleast around here it used to only be gorgeous girls driving them now i look and its some fat girl smiling at me and i gotta floor it to get away. Dont you guys have some kind of rating system? gotta be atleast a 7 to buy one right?


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (campos84)*

campos, that was retarded.

Gli Guy, egos are checked at the door.








What exactly do you do at the dealership mike?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (campos84)*

That's a great question! The answer is, I don't know! We see all kinds of people buying Vdubs out here in PA. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. You're now in charge of the rating system! Get back to me on that one!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (reflexboosted)*

I am a sales consultant.


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

nice.
since the question of demographics came up..
who did you sell the most R32s to?
(what demographic)


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (reflexboosted)*

I'd say 99.9% guys bought the car and we saw ages in the mid to late 20s and some age ranges in the 30s too. It was an expensive car for a young person! Nice car though!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

Gotta get back to work. I'll answer more questions tonight or tomorrow! Thanks everyone!


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Gotta get back to work. I'll answer more questions tonight or tomorrow! Thanks everyone!

good cause i have more to ask


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

OK, I can answer the question. I'm not a salesman, but I have several working for me. What it turns out is that word got out that the VW Jetta can haul ass. So now even fat guys are looking at them.
We no longer care what you look like - if you drive a VW we love you.









*New Rating System:*
Doesn't own or like VW








Doesn't own VW but likes them








Doesn't own VW but wants one








Owns a VW








Owns a VW and wants more


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

By the way,
What do y'all think of the GX3?
I probably should tell you that I'm a VW Dealer in Santa Barbara, CA.
Kevin


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

I think Volkswagen reinvented the tricycle! Not a fan.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Probably more of a warm weather state thing. If you like performance and gas mileage, it's hard to beat though. 1.25G on the skidpad is in F1 realm. Gotta be fun to drive.


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

What is the factory warrenty on my '03 jetta wolfsburg?


----------



## campos84 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (reflexboosted)*

I know it was, ive always been wondering that though. had to ask. i know other people that have been wondering the same thing so figured i would ask.


----------



## 2003Sport (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I think Volkswagen reinvented the tricycle! Not a fan.

So you wouldn't recommend anyone to buy them then?
VW Sales people on Vortex 
Rule 1. SUPPORT ALL your products, don't bite the hand that feeds you. Don't give personal opinions about products. Its not what you're there for.








Just because you are not a fan doesn't mean the product is not an excellent one.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (2003Sport)*

I'm not sure what you mean? I am a huge fan of VW. If you work for VW, you would know that they made a broadcast of the new GTI and Eos for the autoshow and kept saying they have this HUGE surprise at the end that will make a huge impact for VW and it was the GX3. It was not what we expected. I am entitled to give my opinion and so are you about all VW products and services. I think hearing people's opinions is one of the best things about VW owners! We all love our cars! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TjNvrStk)*

Thanks for your question. The 2003 model year came with a 4 yr/ 50k limited warranty, 5 yr/60k powertrain warr, 4 yr/50k roadside warr, and 12 yr/unlimited mile corrosion warranty. Second owner gets the balance of factory warranty. I hope this helps.


----------



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

When is the A5 Golf coming to the USA. I have heard as early as this spring? Any idea? AND the prices please


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dublinerie)*

As far as I know, you are right. The new Golf should be out this spring. We have not received any prices yet for the new Golf. I'll check the newest price guide tomorrow at work and if it is available, I'll post back. The new GTI has been here at out ports, but VW has not released them to us yet. It's only a few weeks away!!


----------



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_As far as I know, you are right. The new Golf should be out this spring. We have not received any prices yet for the new Golf. I'll check the newest price guide tomorrow at work and if it is available, I'll post back. The new GTI has been here at out ports, but VW has not released them to us yet. It's only a few weeks away!!

Thanks Mike you sound rather well informed and behave in a very professional manner. I hope you have much success at your job.
Oh BTW which VW dealer are you at? YBH perhaps? Or Ardmore? I forget exactly where Blue Bell is . Maybe near Allentown? 

_Modified by dublinerie at 11:28 PM 1-12-2006_


_Modified by dublinerie at 11:29 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

If we aren't getting the new GTI for a while, why did I see one on a hauler at my local VW dealership a week ago?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't think you can answer this question ?
Will VWoA have a car below the Golf/Jetta range in the near future ?


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Man, I can't resist...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Please ask me anything you'd like. I will do my best to answer quickly and honestly.

I was gonna ask about World Peace, but keeping the content VW related, here goes:
What VW product would you recommend that the Pope use for his official duties?
Does VW make a hearse? People are dying to know.
Does VW still use "virgin steel"? They mentioned that in their literature when I bought my '97 Passat, but I forgot to ask why it mattered.
Does VW make boats among its Marine Products?
Why is Bentley in the VW group but Seat in the Audi group?
And a personal question:
Are you married? To your VW, I mean (this _is_ the VW Lounge).


----------



## 99golfofpa (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (trb02jtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trb02jtta* »_If we aren't getting the new GTI for a while, why did I see one on a hauler at my local VW dealership a week ago?

according to my friend, who had ordered his 2.0T GTI late last year, they are supposed to arrive at the dealers in "waves." i think the different packages come at different times. i know he won't get his until late march/april because it was a special order.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (trb02jtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trb02jtta* »_If we aren't getting the new GTI for a while, why did I see one on a hauler at my local VW dealership a week ago?

Go over to the MKV forum and there are several people who have already purchased them. I think most of the dealerships on the East coast have already received at least one. Or at least that's the impression I get. Here's a few links... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dublinerie)*

Thank you for your comment, DUBLINERIE. I don't want to promote our dealer or get our name mixed up in any negative context, but I'll say I am in Norristown, PA.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_ Please ask me anything you'd like. /

What is the air-speed velocity of a 5 pound swallow?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton)*

You're right. I cannot answer that question. I have been hoping for years that VW would bring over the Polo or Lupo. I think we can sell 100 Polos for every 1 Phaeton. However, you will see a compact SUV this year! I'll post if I get any more news. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (B4A3WhatNext)*

I think the Pope should ride back seat in the Phaeton.
I would think there are some fanatical dub fans that probably have VW hearse ready for when they die.
I'm not sure about "virgin steel". I do know that the steel they used is galvanized and that's what makes the 12 yr warranty for it.
I'm not sure if VW makes boats. I would be curious to know if anyone out there knows. I would guess maybe something marine was built in the WWII days by VW.
Last, Bentley, Seat, and Audi all fall unday the VW flag. VW is the parent company. I hope I answered correctly!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (99golfofpa)*

You are right. VW is releasing the new GTI in 'waves'. Dealers are getting the first GTIs based on what VW gives us. Dealers have been able to order thier inventory, but will only receive them after the first 'wave'. If you friend ordered a car, it should only take about 90 days to produce. So, depending when he place the order, he will get it in that time frame. I don't think they'd hold it up for him. His local dealer can give him an acurate ETA. Thanks!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (curraheevw)*

Thanks for your links. What I know is this. VW has just hosted a new GTI 'first drive' event in las vegas this past week. My buddy here at work went to it. VW did not want to release ht egti until everyone has been trained on the car, so we sales consultants can know what we're talking about. There might be some demos floating around with VW reps. All I know is out here in PA we have not received them yet. I CAN'T WAIT TO DRIVE IT!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (buddahvw)*

was the swallow flying or has it been shot through a cannon?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I think the Pope should ride back seat in the Phaeton.


they photoshopped a tourag for him


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (buddahvw)*








that's funny!


----------



## MGolf (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hey, vwmyers, this thread is a great initiative on your part!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_I have one: does VWoA aware of low quality of their service departments and do they have any plan(s) to improve their service? If yes – can you enlighten us in what way? *Thanks a lot for your answer! *_



_Modified by MGolf at 11:02 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (MGolf)*

That's a great question! VW has a program called 'brand standards" that is in place for most VW dealers. I think the dealer has the option of participating in brand standards. It's not easy. Every department, including service has to operate under it's rules. The program was designed to make a dealer run smoother and better from internal operations to customer service. We have a great service department here and my dealer belongs to the VW president's club and wolfsburg crest club. Only the top 50 dealers get the crest club and only the top 10 get the president's. Look for those awards at you local dealer and you should find an excellent service department!!


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Here are my questions.
1. When can I buy an Eos in the US?
2. From a dealer's perspective, what is VWoA doing to help build consumer confidence not only in the product but also in the dealer network/service departments. 
3. What is the sales goal of the new 4 door GTI being released in June? How does it compare with the 2 door?
4. Who is buying the 2006 Jetta - specifically, what demographic? Males/Females, income level? How is it different compared with previous models?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (00Psst)*

They are some tough questions. I'll do my best to answer.
- - - - - -
The Eos was scheduled to go on sale this May, but has been delayed until the 4th quarter of this year. That is the last I've heard.
Internally, VW has made some strides in the right direction. For one thing, they are getting back to recognizing sales people, service people, and their departments for excellence. I think that's a big step. The happier the employees are, the more we will honestly relay that to our customers. Also, VW has invested million of dollars in quality control for the new Jetta. That is why the Eos is being delayed. They want to make sure it is perfect right out the gate. As far as consmuer confidence, I think VW makes a great product! Always did. For some reason we get bad press. Read the new Car & Driver about the GLI. It's a great article and the GLI was rated #1 for their competition. Bottom line is word of mouth. Keep letting everyone you know how much you love your car!!! Tell them enough and they might keep that in mind.
I'm not too sure what's up with the 4dr GTI. VW made a 1.8T Golf back in 2001 and was very popular. They canned it because we weren't selling GTIs. Go figure. Obviously, if it sold so well, keep making it!!
I am personally seeing more males buying the Jetta now than ever. I think the income level is about the same, maybe a little higher. More previous owners are buying them and also moving up the the new Passat. 
I hope answered everything for you.







that was a lot. need a break...


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Thank you for your comment, DUBLINERIE. I don't want to promote our dealer or get our name mixed up in any negative context, but I'll say I am in Norristown, PA.

Maybe it is the Wynn Group.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (andru1313)*

maybe...


----------



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

What is VWoA's plan to expand its dealer base? I think that VWoA needs to let smaller market dealerships operate with less extravagent buildings. There are plenty of markets without VW stores that should have them.


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

My question involves the New Beetle.
My hubby and I have two New Beetles. The Turbo S is mine. The Tornado Red 1.8t 'vert is his.
In general, the NB is shunned by the general VW crowd. What do you hear, if anything, from people as to the reason? We love all Volkswagens, but not all Volkswagen people love us. Just about every week, I cruise through my local dealership, just to look at, and be surrounded by, all of the pretty Volkswagens. I envy you. 
The New Beetle is such a great car, I don't understand why so many VW people shun it?








Can you shed any light?








Also, any murmers about the Microbus?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dublinerie)*

As a salesperson, I don't get all the details of what VW has planned. There are 3 or 4 different showrooms a dealer can choose. So they don't have to have such an extravagent building. Buy more VWs and you'll see more retailers!! Sorry I couldn't help more on that one.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (2002turboS)*

That is the first time I've heard that. But let's see... I think the Beetle owners are the best owners because they drive the car that made VW what is today! They remind us of our roots. GTI fanatic would not have a GTI in their driveway without the Beetle. If there are any VW owners out there that don't like the Beetle or Beetle owners, I ask that you respect the car and their owners! I'm not a Beetle owner, but they make me smile when I see them on the road! About the Microbus, it was a green light last year, but VW canned it. VWoA's new head guy is the guy who turned Chrysler around and now VW is colaborating with the Chrysler group to build a new minivan with a VW badge. They assyre us that it will be a "VW" and not a chrysler. I think it's a great step in the right direction. Production starts in 2008. Thanks for your continued loyalty to our favorite brand!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Bacicley, why is VW making VW's so expencive? theyre sales are dropping in N/A (prehaps they just dont care about this part of the world, i dont blame them)
but why so expencive? why not stick to what "Volkswagen" means. cant they use Audi as theyre upscale badge for cars?
personaly i can see my self looking at a new car in a few years. i love my Fox. but at this rate i might say F* it and go the extra step for a Mercadies.
oh, one more thing, since sales suck, why are they bringing over the cars that would sell? the new fox, Lupo (sp) and whatever eltse theyre playing with on the rest of the privalaged world?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Kliener Fuchs)*

I agree that VWs are getting a little pricey. Their biggest challenge is the cost of materials. VW doen't want to make a "cheaper" car as quality and features, they want to build the same great products for a lesser cost. The head of VW in Germany understands this and they are working hard to bring that cost down. You first have to understand the economics of the German economy and how Volkswagen effects the german market and culture. I hope the same thing. To see lesser priced VWs without compromising the features and driveability. The first step they've accomplished is that they discontinued the Phaeton in the US. Just because you can make it, doesn't mean you have to. They also understand if you can't make it in the US market, you're in trouble. Have faith! You'll see changes!* (remember people, I'm not VW, these are just my thoughts and opinions)*


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (B4A3WhatNext)*

*Does VW still use "virgin steel"? They mentioned that in their literature when I bought my '97 Passat, but I forgot to ask why it mattered*
Yes, yes we do...VW is the *greenest* car company on the planet...we recycle plastic and steel from older VW's(in Europe)...however, recycled steel is NOT used anywhere requiring strength or saftey








Hope this helps...


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

*Their biggest challenge is the cost of materials*
Ummm, your *close*...biggest issue facing VW is labor Union costs...In Germany, if you belong to the labor union, you have a job for life...Dr. Bernard has gone straight to the unions and asked for *help* in reducing production cost related to cost of labor


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_maybe...









I get my car serviced there. shoot me a PM I am going to be up there in the next month or so.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (mr.vw)*

Mr. VW, you bring up an excellent point about the labor issue. That's what I was talking about in one of my last replies. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (mr.vw)*

Mr. VW, I just realized you are with a dealer. I just looked you up. I am the website guy for us here in Norristown, PA.


----------



## 3rdtime (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Will there be a Wolfsburg GTI or GLI soming to the U.S soon? I'd like to pretend I'm 17 again and drive one. I miss my '86 GLI Wolfie more and more every time I think of it.
TIA for any info you can provide.


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_That's a great question! VW has a program called 'brand standards" that is in place for most VW dealers. I think the dealer has the option of participating in brand standards. It's not easy. Every department, including service has to operate under it's rules. The program was designed to make a dealer run smoother and better from internal operations to customer service. We have a great service department here and my dealer belongs to the VW president's club and wolfsburg crest club. Only the top 50 dealers get the crest club and only the top 10 get the president's. Look for those awards at you local dealer and you should find an excellent service department!!

Something tells me that there aren't any dealers around me who can attain such stature. Is there anyway to get a list of which dealers belong to these clubs? I would be willing to travel out of my area to get to one of these dealers.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (3rdtime)*

3rdtime, there is a new Jetta GLI out right now. It's a very cool car! So far, VW has put out a wolfsburg edition every other year or so for the last few years. My guess based on that trend is, yes. They might come out with a wolfsburg edition Jetta or Golf. You never know with VW though. They always have something up their sleeve. Since I don'y know for sure, we'll all have to wait and see.


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike -
I have a question for you: Regarding the release of the B6 Passat, have you had many B5 Passat owners trade their car in for the new Jetta as opposed to the new Passat, on the reasoning that the B6 Passat is simply too big for their liking?
Thanks.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CZVW)*

Assuming you're in Atlanta, your closest wolfsburg crest club dealer is in Snellville, GA. I was able to look that up for you. I hope that helps.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CZVW)*

CZVW, it's nice to know there are some people out there that value good service instead of just PRICE, PRICE, PRICE!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (shadowblue)*

I have seen many previous Passat owners get new Jettas only because the mew Jetta's been out longer. I think as we move ahead, we will see more old Passats to new Passats. I think it gives the old Passat owner a choice of car now that the Jetta is bigger and the new Passat is still about the same in size. We are seeing many owners move from Passat to Jetta and vice versa. It's pretty cool! If you know anyone in my area looking for a new VW, please drop my name!


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Assuming you're in Atlanta, your closest wolfsburg crest club dealer is in Snellville, GA. I was able to look that up for you. I hope that helps.

Wow, excellent. Thanks for that!!


----------



## barnholio (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

It's good to see another vw salesperson/fanatic on the forums! I to work for vw and am constantly reminded of what happened at this dealership years before i started here







I am happy to say that problem no longer works here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I recently drove (the wheels off) the new GTI in Las Vegas and it is AWESOME!!! we should be seeing ours in about 6 days. hopefully there will be a line for test drives


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (barnholio)*

BARHOLIO, I would write to CZVW. He lives in the Atlanta area and asked where to find a good service department. Maybe you can make a good contact!


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Thanks for your question. The 2003 model year came with a 4 yr/ 50k limited warranty, 5 yr/60k powertrain warr, 4 yr/50k roadside warr, and 12 yr/unlimited mile corrosion warranty. Second owner gets the balance of factory warranty. I hope this helps.

Thanks
One more question....
I've had both left and right rear seatback covers replaced due to fading. now the pass front seat bottom cover is fading. The seat that gets the most use, (drivers seat) isn't fading at all. Im going to bring it in to warrenty the seat cover. Just wondering if you have heard of any other similar issues? Are there any bulletins out about this? thanks again -kris


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TjNvrStk)*

I can't really answer that question since I do not work in the service department. I suggest to contact your local dealer. Sorry.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Ok, here's my contribution - I bought my 2004 Passat (my first VW) back in JUne. Since then I have become a big VW fan. What I don't understand is why the new Jetta and Passat, from what I can tell, are better mechanically than the previous versions, but yet the styling leaves a LOT to be desired. WHY, oh WHY did VW decide to make such a dramatic shift from the previous versions and make the new Jettas and Passats look more like Toyotas than VWs?
It seems to me that if VW could fix their quality issues while retaining the very attractive styling that they are known for, it would be "win win". I love my Passat and would like to say that in time I'll buy a new one, but I dont know that I would be able to do that with poor styling, and VW wanting to move "upscale", and make "the peoples car" too expensive. It's like they're trying to take the "Volkswagen" out of Volkswagen. Aren't higher priced luxury cars Audi's territory? It's like Toyota trying to compete with Lexus. Who would by a $30K + Camry?
It really makes no sense to me.....
And they blew it by losing Len Hunt, IMO.....
Just my 2 cents


_Modified by bill1975 at 8:29 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (barnholio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barnholio* »_It's good to see another vw salesperson/fanatic on the forums! I to work for vw and am constantly reminded of what happened at this dealership years before i started here







I am happy to say that problem no longer works here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I recently drove (the wheels off) the new GTI in Las Vegas and it is AWESOME!!! we should be seeing ours in about 6 days. hopefully there will be a line for test drives









I'm glad to hear that, the old Jim Ellis threads were notorious here on the 'tex, glad to hear things are improving there!
I traded in a B5.5 Passat for a 06 GLI, I wanted something sportier and the interior size difference is not that great.


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (haunted reality)*

Cool thread.
Why do most vw service dept. suck, as in they charge too much, and don't kno what they are doing half the time?
And why does a lightbulb cost $26? (For reference)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Teufelhunde)*

A tough question maybe, but it's been on my mind since I couldn't buy the rallye golf back in the '80's becuase I lived here in the states.
(boy that pissed me off)
What praytell source is VWOA using for potential customer input?
I heard that VW was surprised it sold all of the R32's here in the states (only 500??)
Duh!
AWD, manual transmission, with a decently powered engine?
Why didn't VW bring in the AWD, 6cylinder Jetta (Bora) in to the states?
I would have bought two!
But the only AWD car VW has available in the states comes with an automatic transmission.
That's the reason I moved on to Audi's.
Audi can be too fancy. (and expensive)
I really miss the simplicity of the AWD VW's.

With the ever popular run of the Subuaru AWD lineup which has AWD available on all(?) of thier models with manual transmision, why dosen't VW expand is U.S. range to match the range in Europe?
Thanks for taking all of the flack, and answering the questions!



_Modified by Sepp at 1:51 AM 1-14-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bill1975)*

Volkswagen to me has created a unique niche of cars priced between the luxury and economy markets. The new models are not too much different than the old models. They are a more streamlined version of the old. I can remember when the 1999 Jettas came out and previous Jetta owners either loved it, and some really, REALLY hated it! But guess what? We had that model for 6 years and it sold like crazy! It was more expensive than the previous model too! I understand your concerns though and appreciate your passion for the product. Thanks for driving a Passat!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Teufelhunde)*

TEUFELHUNDLE, please read back through these postings. You will find me discussing how dealers are rated and how to find a great service department. As far as a light bulb, I can't answer that. I'm in sales, not parts. My job is to sell you that same light bulb for twice that amount


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Sepp)*

SEPP, you're right. I am getting a lot of flack! I just sell. I don't know all the ins and outs of what VWs marketing strategies are. I'm trying to do my best to answer though. - I agree with you on your point. I would love to see a broader line-up of the Jetta and Golf with different engines and drivetrains. Unfortunately, I think VW has it right. VW is not a "volume" car and it would be harder to sell if we had more products. VW would have to go all out, AWD, or next to none, like they have now. But that's just me talkin. Thanks for your question!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks for the reply.
I wish that a custom order should be available.
A world car like the current model Bora/Jetta has everything I could ever hope for in a car.
The U.S. models don't cut it.
Kinda funny, as many Golfs, and Jettas I see here on the roads, I figure that VW would want to increase the options to U.S. customers...
If you want ice cream, you can only coose chocolate, or strawberry.
They would sell more cars!
I know for a fact my roomate wouldn't be driving a Subuaru!
I'm curious as to how many sales transactions VW lost out on becuase of the limited model options selection.
I can count 3 without even thinking about it.
And I'm just one person amongst the how many billions of car owners in the states?
Thanks again for your time.







(not at work)
And if you ever get into a meeting with the big guys.
Tell them Sepp (and his roomate) will buy VW's again with that very simple drivetrain upgrade.




_Modified by Sepp at 1:08 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

can a 1990 german spec GolfII come to the states with no changes other than MPH guages and sealed beam headlights???


----------



## blacksheep196 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Production #'s Question*

already posted this in the 24v forum, but i thought i'd try you.
tried looking around and couldnt find this anywhere (probably just being dumb) but do you know how many 24v VR6 Jetta's were produced? if you could break it down by year that'd be cool, break it down by color and you'd be my hero.
sorry, slow day at work and just started thinking about it, then i couldn't find it so it bugged me even more.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks for answering my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lucky for me we have the Polo and almost every VW you guys want over there.








One more question you said in previous post Small SUV to be released this year is that the CrossGolf due July or bro to Touareg ?


_Modified by phaeton at 8:14 AM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_TEUFELHUNDLE, please read back through these postings. You will find me discussing how dealers are rated and how to find a great service department. As far as a light bulb, I can't answer that. I'm in sales, not parts. My job is to sell you that same light bulb for twice that amount


----------



## wunderkind (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_TEUFELHUNDLE, please read back through these postings. You will find me discussing how dealers are rated and how to find a great service department. As far as a light bulb, I can't answer that. I'm in sales, not parts. My job is to sell you that same light bulb for twice that amount









vwmyers...HONESTY....now that is refreshing from a VW salesperson....


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (wunderkind)*

vwsales rocks!! i just started selling, this is my 3rd months
and I was salesman of the month my 2nd month already, and more than likely this month as well. I love it.
what size dealer are you at? what's you average unit sales new/used?
we are a small dealership avg. 50-70 units a month, new and used.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

KOMPRESSORGOLF, I don't have an answer for you. lease check with yourlocal VW service department. Sorry.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Production #'s Question (blacksheep196)*

BLACKSHEEP196, I know the VR6 engine was released into the Jettas in the Jetta III body style. I don't know the exact year. I do know that the 2.8L VR6 was upgraded from 174hp to 200hp in I think 2003. VW no longer uses that engine. Audi used it too. Sorry I don't know anymore about that.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (phaeton)*

PHAETON, from what I know is VW will produce a compact SUV based on the new Golf frame in response to the high demand of this class of car in the US. I have a feeling it will look similar the Touareg only smaller. We are expecting it at the end of 2006. Thanks!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Thatguy03)*

THATGUY03, congratulations in getting into VW sales! We are a medium sized VW franchise. We produce about 50-80 units per month, new. I am 1 of 4 sale consultants. One guy is 7 months into it and me and the other 2 have been the core guys for the past 5 years. We are all very close and work well as a team. Let me give you one piece of advice, go into it with both feet. Be truly excited about what you do and it will come off to your customers that way and they will have a great experience! You help people get the feeling of when you probably got your first VW. Remember that? You help them start a new chapter in their life. Do a great job with a great attuitude, be sincere and honest, and they will come back to you again and refer their friends and family to you. Good luck!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Sepp)*

SEPP, if I meet up with the big guys in VW, I'll let them know. It seems though the louder I yell, the less they listen. Wish me luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_My question involves the New Beetle.
My hubby and I have two New Beetles. The Turbo S is mine. The Tornado Red 1.8t 'vert is his.
In general, the NB is shunned by the general VW crowd. What do you hear, if anything, from people as to the reason? We love all Volkswagens, but not all Volkswagen people love us. Just about every week, I cruise through my local dealership, just to look at, and be surrounded by, all of the pretty Volkswagens. I envy you. 
The New Beetle is such a great car, I don't understand why so many VW people shun it?









Can you shed any light?








Also, any murmers about the Microbus? 
 I will NEVER shun the New Beetle. If it weren't for the New Beetle's release in 1998, there would be far less VW people out and about. The Beetle IS Volkswagen, old or new......My question to the slaeperson: Is production of the New Beetle to continue indefinitely, or is it going to be discontinued in a few years, as rumor has it?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (fortysomething)*

Dyslexic typo: Salesperson, not Slaeperson...........


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (fortysomething)*

FORTYSOMETHING, thanks for your reply. I heard a rumor that VW was dicontinuing the production of the Beetle by 2008. Remember, it's a rumor to me. I would think if it's still selling, they'll keep building it. We'll see.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (fortysomething)*

I've been called worse


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I got one for you, there is a 05 golf GLS, 5spd, cloth, sitting at my local dealer the sticker says $19,005 is this likley to go down soon, or should I make them an offer? The car has been there since they got it in as a new model. What do you think would be a reasonable offer for a buy out price
Thanks


----------



## wunderkind (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I believe that NB sales are gradually dwindling down over the years and that indeed VW will cease production around the end of 07. The Polo will take over the price leader baton from there.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dubstarks)*

I'm not at work right now, so I don't habe all my rpicing in front of me. If I remember correctly, there is a little bit of money back on the 05 Golf right now. Keep in mind if they offer any dealer cash to you, you cannot use VW's special fianance or lease rates. It'sone or the other. The dealer may had to have bought out the car going into January. This mean the clock might be ticking on the warranty and they might want to get the car on the road. I would make them an offer. What do you have to loose! You can email me tomorrow and I can look into it for you when I'm at work. My email is in my profile. Good luck and let us all know if you bought it!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (wunderkind)*

WUNERKIND, I didn't hear that. Tell us more of what you know about the Polo possibly coming over here.


----------



## wunderkind (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I believe that others have heard rumblings from VWoA district reps that the company is well aware that a entry level car is required at VW in America and that the Polo is it. There has been talk about the fact that Daimler/Chrysler and VW will collaborate on a small car, the next Polo that will be sold as both a VW and as a replacement for the Neon in both Europe and the US. Both badged cars being sold on both continents. I have reservations about the arrangement however.....Although IF VW does the lion's share of the development and production work it might be a workable situation. After all I doubt that MB would have anything to do with this project and frankly if Chrysler has a large hand in the new Polo it leaves me less than interested in the car . Let VW do 95% of the project and that would encourage me to buy the next Polo, otherwise I'm not interested.


_Modified by wunderkind at 8:38 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (wunderkind)*

I think the VW/chrysler van will be pretty cool, as long as less than the 30grand the eurovan was








as far as the polo I wish they brought the mkIV model cuz the 5 is a little







and it's bigger I think. 
I haven't heard anything to confirm this though


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dubstarks)*

the sticker on my USED 04 gti was about the same as the one you are looking at. i told the dealer that if i couldn't get the gti for less than a NEW Mazda 3 (about 17k) then i would not buy. i eventually worked him down to about 16k which included a warranty extension.
if they want to sell the car bad enough they will take a slightly lower offer IMO.


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_...Does VW still use "virgin steel"? They mentioned that in their literature when I bought my '97 Passat, but I forgot to ask why it mattered...









Virgin Steel means just what it sounds like. The steel had never been used before vw made their cars with it. Many other brands of cars use recycled steel which appearently loses some of its strength in the process of melting it down to form new pieces. Though the loss may or may not be significant, it is somewhat reassuring that your car has "Virgin Steel" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_THATGUY03, congratulations in getting into VW sales! We are a medium sized VW franchise. We produce about 50-80 units per month, new. I am 1 of 4 sale consultants. One guy is 7 months into it and me and the other 2 have been the core guys for the past 5 years. We are all very close and work well as a team. Let me give you one piece of advice, go into it with both feet. Be truly excited about what you do and it will come off to your customers that way and they will have a great experience! You help people get the feeling of when you probably got your first VW. Remember that? You help them start a new chapter in their life. Do a great job with a great attuitude, be sincere and honest, and they will come back to you again and refer their friends and family to you. Good luck!

thanks! hmmm 50-80 new units? sounds a bit larger than our dealership, however we have 5 salesman, although I must admit at the current time, myself and one other salesman are the only one putting out some real units. 2nd month I put out 11 1/2 and this month I have 7 out(before the 15th) I'm hoping for a 13+ month, which is very strong for this dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_By the way,
What do y'all think of the GX3?
I probably should tell you that I'm a VW Dealer in Santa Barbara, CA.
Kevin


I love it! I will buy one if it's released


----------



## op3r8r (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

seriously? 99.9% were guys? That would mean that you had to have sold 1000 of them at your dealership alone to get a full 1 person (female) who bought an R32. I can tell you that didn't happen seeing as there was approx. 5000 sold in the US and me working at the second largest VW dealership in the country I know you didn't sell 1000 as we saw about 40 at our dealership. Bring on the honesty and don't give sales people a bad name.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (op3r8r)*

OP3R8R, I was asked what I saw and 99% of our R32 customers were male. I can't help what we see and sell. Let me ask eveyone who's been reading this thread from the beginning... *HAVE I BEEN DISHONEST WITH MY REPLIES AND HAVE I BEEN GIVING SALESPEOPLE A BAD NAME?* I don't think I have. Congrats on being the second largest dealer in the US!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Thatguy03)*

THATGUY03, think BBIIGG! Don't settle for 13+, go for 20+ MINIMUM!! You are the only person in your way from becoming succesful!!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Another question for you: It's not so much in the Volkswagen Lounge, but over in the Car Lounge there are a select group of individuals who predict that VWoA's days are numbered. Sales have dropped 4 years in a row (although I believe they will climb again in 2006), and, of course there was the coilpack and window regulator debacle on the MK IV's, which caused many to jump ship, and many young people hate the looks of the Jetta V. Combined with these things are the perpetual better reliability histories of Asian cars, as well as lower prices, and more competition than ever before in US automotive history, and there are those who say VWoA could be gone in 5-10 years. I hope they are wrong, but what are your thoughts about this? I really want to stay loyal to VW, and I won't be in the market for a new car until November, 2008, when my wife's $450 SUV payment is out from under us, but when I read some of those "negative, dark" posts, I wonder if I should be looking at other cars.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (fortysomething)*

FORTYSOMETHING, VW owners are very passionate about their cars. They want to tell everyone how great their car is, and they want to tell everyone when their cars suck! But that's who we are. VWoA isn't going anywhere. They are huge. They have VW credit for all their cars, VW bank for home loans, etc. Like any business market there are ups and downs. I'll admit VW has been on the downswing over the past few years, but it's start swinging up soon. They are heading in the right direction. I remember when the mrkIV Jetta came out and a lot of people really, really hated it!! But look at it now. It was produced for 6 years and made the mrkIII look dated. I think people now think the same thing. Some people hate, but most people love it. You'll see. Don't worry about the competition. The Japanese manufacturers make a great looking car for an exceptional value. VW make the same thing, but adds the handling aspect. You need to pay a little more for a better DRIVING car. Take your Beetle around a turn in your local area really hard and fast. Then go test drive a Corolla. You'll see. Every brand has their fair share of problems. VW owners just have more "verbal diarreha" when it comes to having problems.


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Do the rear seats in the new GTI fold flat? If not, how close to flat does it get?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dublinerie)*

mike, if you don't mind i can answer this.

_Quote, originally posted by *dublinerie* »_What is VWoA's plan to expand its dealer base? I think that VWoA needs to let smaller market dealerships operate with less extravagent buildings. There are plenty of markets without VW stores that should have them.

vw has no desire to populate their dealer base beyond what it is today. does this mean they will denie a franchise request? yes and no. yes, because of what was just stated. vw understands it's dealers want to make money. if they approve every franchise request, it would start to take money out of the well established dealers. 
no, vw will approve a franchise if it makes economical sense. not only for it's product, but for the community as well.
vw is only looking for a 7% (for north America) market share. they are way off this number. i'm sure mike could come up with more accurate numbers for the fiscal year, but it is something like 5.5% now.
as for the buildings, mike is correct. vw has created multiple floor plans to choose from. but, vw also wants every franchise to appear the same. vw wants their customers to feel relaxed at every dealership they come into contact with. and to instill this 1 step further, you have brand standards. 
hth.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

What's the deal with the 2008 Scirocco? If it is going to happen how can they bring back the name when they had to use Corrado for the Scirocco III because it was so expensive?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CZVW)*

CZVW, I just asked my guy here who was just at the drive event in Las Vegas and he says they fold down flat like the new Jettas.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Colamjam)*

COLAMJAM, that's some great insight. Thanks!! Do you work for VW?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Colamjam)*

COLAMJAM, I saw the thread about seeing the Scirocco in the magazine here on vortex. I have not heard a thing about rebuilding that car. I will have my rep next time he is in.


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I doubt they will ever make the scirroco, and if they did the reason they will use the scirroco and not the corrado name is simply because the corrado sold like dirt, and it was a flop car
same reason the re-released thunderbird didn't make it, along with the impala, lumina, and the new camaro will die as well, what died before, will always die in retro


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (campos84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *campos84* »_K dude i have the question of the century for you..... ready? Why do VW sales people let guys and fat chicks buy jettas. Atleast around here it used to only be gorgeous girls driving them now i look and its some fat girl smiling at me and i gotta floor it to get away. Dont you guys have some kind of rating system? gotta be atleast a 7 to buy one right?

thats SOO true. All the hotties drove VW's then all of a sudden every mom and grandma and dude in town has one. now just about every other time im disappointed as i watch a VW driven by some old person.... i miss the hotties...


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (MSGTYetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MSGTYetti* »_
just about every other time im disappointed as i watch a VW driven by some old person.... i miss the hotties...








I am sure that you are quite a catch, right? Grow up.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_COLAMJAM, that's some great insight. Thanks!! Do you work for VW?

i'm assuming you meant me..
yes, i used to work for vw in florida. i will say, on the new car side, there is NO money to be made. at least not until the eoy.


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (V84LNCH)*

VWMYERS, My current VW is a 2003 Passat, which has been trouble free. It was leased ( I know...







) and the lease will end in December of 2006. What is the chance that the buyout price of 13,800 will be under the retail market at that time? Any guess?
BTW: 32K (@ lease end) Silver, Tiptronic, SR, Leather, flawless.


_Modified by Ausweispflicht at 1:40 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Ausweispflicht)*

ooO!!!! i got one for ya, can you get me a 1.8t for free? lol! (i know, its not gonna happen)


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Ausweispflicht)*

AUSWEISPFLICHT, the used car market changes all the time. So, I cannot say what the value will be by then. Your car is only worth what someone's willing to pay for it in the used car world. Are you thinking of buying out your lease?? If so, look up the value a month before you have to turn it in. Check the value versus your payoff. Chances are you'll owe more than its worth. Most people who buy out their lease try to trade out of it within 6 months of the purchase because now they realize they are out of warranty or something finally broke on their car. Hope this helps!!


----------



## boya (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello Mike / vwmyers!
I have a 2002 GTI VR6 w/ leather. The seating / heat elements have never worked properly. Can you tell me what the specifications each setting (1-5) should be? 1-4 ranges from 66-68F and on setting 5, it goes to 84F. 
If you can provide information on what the range of temperature is or should be that's acceptable to VW's standards. 
Here is a link to my thread. I appreciate it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2396306


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (boya)*

BOYA, I'm sorry. I can't answer that question. That's a service related issue. I can only answer sales related questions. I would contact you local dealer. Good luck!!


----------



## boya (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks vwmyers/mike. The local VW dealerships have been giving me the runaround for the past 3.5 years. They refuse to give me this information which is odd to me. 
In any case, I appreciate the feedback. Thanks again


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Ausweispflicht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ausweispflicht* »_VWMYERS, My current VW is a 2003 Passat, which has been trouble free. ]
 Now THAT'[s what I like to hear...... The words TROUBLE-FREE, as opposed to all the bashers in the Car Lounge with, shall we say, opposing viewpoints. I would also like to thank VW Myers for the encouraging words regarding the future of VWoA. I have a simple question; Did the last generation (B5) Passats have rear-passenger airbags and/or inflatable curtains?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (fortysomething)*

FORTYSOMETHING, thank you for your kind words. The new B5 Passat has curtain airbags standard and rear seat airbags as optional. They only cost $350 and about 40-50% of the Passats, out here at least, have them installed so far. I remember you saying you drive the Beetle. Have you checked out the new facelift the Beetle just got? It looks pretty cool! Let me know if I can help you out with a new car


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I have two questions
1.) When will the MKV Jetta Wagon be released?
2.) In your opinion, why are VW's resale value so high? Does it have to do with the cost of the parts and service? Why would Audi's resale value be so poor?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (unixb0y)*

UNIXB0Y, from what I understand, there will be no Jetta wagon coming. I heard a silly little rumor VW will build some kind of sport wagon with a new name. We'll see. Also, VW was rated "Best non-luxury certfifed warranty program" by intellichoice.com. So the certified program helps with resale, also, the Jetta is one of the most re-sold models in the used car market. I would email Burlington VW in NJ. They sell a ton of CPO VWs!! I think it puts younger VW drivers who can't afford new ones into the pre-owned models. You just don't see passionate 20 somethings dieing to get a used Audi.


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Not sure if this was already propounded, but, can you tell us more about invoice price? Is this what you actually paid for the car or a representation of what VW would have charged you absent discounts? If a dealers hands me the invoice sheet for a particular car, what is the reliability factor of that amount? Is it safe to assume that even if I pay the invoice price, the dealer is still making money off the deal considering discounts? Any secrets as to the invoice?
Again, I apologize if I'm repeating. I'll gladly delete.


----------



## GrapplingVR6 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CZVW)*

vwmyers,
I currently am Leasing a 2003 GTI 24V VR6, there is about 2 more years left in the lease.
I was wondering if their would be any way to trade it in, so that I could get an 2004 R32 (that is if I find one.)?
and have the payments be <$300month


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CZVW)*

CZVW, that's a great question! The invoice price from a dealer is the actual price we pay for a car. If a dealer was to show you their invoice, you'll see VWoA and the bank the dealer uses to finance the car. It's made up of the car and advertising charges. The dealer DOES pay the charge and then the customer. It's part of our cost. Figure about $350 for the total. If a dealer tells you they're selling a car at or below invoice, there is probably some money back, or they are selling into hold back. Hold back is what the manufacturer pays the dealer to help insure their inventory on the lot. 99% of dealers do not negotiate this money and is NOT part of the invoice. A 2006 new Jetta value edition has about $300 profit. If we sell it at sticker, we get $300 plus the holdback. Believe me. I wish there WAS secret money to be made, and if there is, I'm not getting it! Most dealers are very forward with their pricing. No games. Hope this helps!!


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Mike is cash in hand a big incentive for the dealer? If I was to walk in there today with 16k cash for a car with a 19k sticker price do you think they would go for it?
I was just talking to a salesman and he said they knocked 9k off a Toureg, that seemed like a lot to me, is there really that much room to work?
Thanks


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (GrapplingVR6)*

GRAPPLINGVR6, you can always trade-in a leased car. You probably owe more than it's worth though, but you can still trade it. I know out here in PA it's very hard to come by a used R32. You would have to finance $15,000 or less to be at $300/m on a 5 year finance. My suggestion is keep driving your car and go to the end of the term. You may see a new R36 out by then...that's what I heard...


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dubstarks)*

DUBSTARKS, cash as opposed to a lease or finance makes no difference. In fact, we rather you NOT pay cash because a dealer can make money on issuing a loan from the bank! It's not like the old days. It's pretty simple. If you were to offer me $16k on a $19k car and we own it for say $17k, then I'd say we can't do it. If you bought my car for $17,001, then I make $1. As most salespeople get paid, it's a percentage of the profit. Anywhere from 10% - 30% on average. So at best, I make $0.30 and then deduct taxes. So, if you hear a dealer say "PAY ONLY $1 OVER INVOICE" it's not true. It's just NOT true!! And yes. You can get a 2005 Touareg V8 for almost $10k under invoice!! Get 'em while they last!!


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks for the invoice response. This does help alot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks. But, the real question is can I get a 05 Golf GLS for 3k under sticker price (19,005)?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dubstarks)*

DUBSTARKS, the best you're going to get in my opinion is $1300 off of sticker. No one will get you a 2005 Golf GLS 5-speed for that much off. Sorry. Good luck in your car buying!!


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

I got my 1.8T fully loaded minus leather seats for $20,700 last sept.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (boya)*

BOYA, after a little bit of research, I found out that VW does not have anything on temp ranges for the heated seats. Not even voltage ranges. The only thing they have is how to check the connections. That may be why the other dealer has been unsure. That's all I could find out for you. Sorry and good luck!!


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

I gots a question.
When do the MK5 golfs come out in the US? any set date yet?
Are there going to be the normal first year bends where they are still making the car, or did they learn a lot in europe so the US version technically wont be the 1st edition.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

Echomatrix the MkV will never come out in fact there is no such thing as a Golf







,but really there is alot of talk about the MkVs in some other threads


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_UNIXB0Y, from what I understand, there will be no Jetta wagon coming. I heard a silly little rumor VW will build some kind of sport wagon with a new name. We'll see.

The Spring of 2007. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cauliflower (Nov 3, 2005)

Vwmeyers, is there anything I (we) can do to convince vwoa that we need the polo and/or fox here ASAP? I want something extremely efficient, affordable, fun, and cute. Reliability would be a huge bonus, too.
Emailing and whining do not work. Or at least, not on the current scale.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

ECHOMATRIX, the mk5 Golf should be out sometime this spring. I asked one of my German customers about the European models and he said the new Golf has been out for almost two years now in Europe. Europe gets the new Jetta this year as we are getting the new Golf this year. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT GTIMEISTER IS TALKING ABOUT!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (USCVWFAN)*

USCVWFAN, I hope this picture is right because I like it


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (cauliflower)*

CAULIFLOWER, I think we are all stuck with what we've got for right now. I think a lot of us VW nuts would agree that we all think the Polo should be here. Keep yelling! I'll help!


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_USCVWFAN, I hope this picture is right because I like it























I'm not sure how close it will end up being like the picture, but the Jetta Wagon is definitely a go for the Spring of 2007. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (still got it)*

STILL GOT IT, *sorry it took me a day or two to get back to all of you*. Read back a reply or two and you'll see I answered the Golf question. Thanks for keeping up with us!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (USCVWFAN)*

That's very exciting news! How reliable is your information?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (USCVWFAN)*

USCVWFAN, Just checked out your dealer site. I like what you guys did with it. I update our website here and yours gave me a few ideas. Thanks!! Here's ours if you feel like visiting. *www.jimwynnvw.com*


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

yeah, leave vwmyers alone, he doesnt have to do this stuff. he is nice.
When the 2nd comming is here, he will be spared


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_That's very exciting news! How reliable is your information?

Pretty reliable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_USCVWFAN, Just checked out your dealer site. I like what you guys did with it. I update our website here and yours gave me a few ideas. Thanks!! Here's ours if you feel like visiting. *www.jimwynnvw.com*

I appreciate the compliment.







I went to your site as well and have to say it is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VW's limitations on our corporate sites make it hard for them to stand out against others and I think you have done a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_CZVW, that's a great question! The invoice price from a dealer is the actual price we pay for a car. If a dealer was to show you their invoice, you'll see VWoA and the bank the dealer uses to finance the car. It's made up of the car and advertising charges. The dealer DOES pay the charge and then the customer. It's part of our cost. Figure about $350 for the total. If a dealer tells you they're selling a car at or below invoice, there is probably some money back, or they are selling into hold back. Hold back is what the manufacturer pays the dealer to help insure their inventory on the lot. 99% of dealers do not negotiate this money and is NOT part of the invoice. A 2006 new Jetta value edition has about $300 profit. If we sell it at sticker, we get $300 plus the holdback. Believe me. I wish there WAS secret money to be made, and if there is, I'm not getting it! Most dealers are very forward with their pricing. No games. Hope this helps!!









mike is correct about the dealer hold backs. all vw dealers also have an incentive program (it's tiered on volume) based on the amount of units they sell. 
example: tier 1 would pay an additional $100 per unit (~30 units)
and so on. keep in mind, dealers (if at all) will only offer this towards the end of the month. if their goal is 50 new units, and they are sitting at 35, (with ~7 days of the month remaining) it would make sense to offer the extra incentive to the remaining 15 customers to hit your goal. if you are at a "brand standard" dealer, their incentive is pretty large ($500 per unit). it only makes sense to offer it if they feel it will help them achieve their goal, because 50 units at $500 comes to $25,000 extra dollars beyond whatever profit the dealer has made for the month. 
just keep in mind guys, *this is not money the customer has a right to. same with the hold backs. this are dealer incentives, the dealer really is doing you a favor if they offer it to you. * 
do the math for gunther vw in s. florida. they are the largest vw dealer in the us. they sell 400+ new units each month. you think there might be an incentive to offer the last 50 customers the additional $500 bonus to the dealer? 




_Modified by V84LNCH at 2:50 PM 1-20-2006_


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_FORTYSOMETHING, thank you for your kind words. The new B5 Passat has curtain airbags standard and rear seat airbags as optional. They only cost $350 and about 40-50% of the Passats, out here at least, have them installed so far. I remember you saying you drive the Beetle. Have you checked out the new facelift the Beetle just got? It looks pretty cool! Let me know if I can help you out with a new car









Actually, the only Beetle I currently drive is an old air-cooled '69 model. I belong to a VW club, and we have a blast in the summer months, which, unfortunately is a short period of time in Wisconsin. My "modern" VW is a 1996 Golf GL with 129,500 miles that still runs as good as it did when I purchased it at 43,000. I briefly was considering a New Beetle to eventually replace the Golf, but the rumors of it being discontinued, along with it being a bit small for a family car has made me lean toward a more sensible choice, such as a Jetta or Passat. I'm still 34 months out from buying a new car, (My wife's SUV has a $447.40 payment, and one payment is enough....26 down...34 to go....) During that time, which will take me to around November, 2008, I will closely follow the sales of the Jetta and Passat models in particular, while hoping that VW CONTINUES the Beetle heritage....My daughter wants a NB, and she will be 16 before I blink an eye.......


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

I bought one of the last 2005 (Mk IV) Jetta wagons in the area and, while I love driving the car, have had nothing but problems - back to the dealer four times for issues: both front rotors were warped when I bought it, and now a bearing is going bad in the rear axle...
the funny part is this: VWoA calls and asks if I am happy with my Jetta - I explain the problems I am having and she says: "I will call you after your next service visit and make sure you are happy with your car" but fails to be able to explain what she can do for me...
my question is this: what can she do for me? VWoA isn't going to cough up any $$$ to reimburse me for my time... the dealer isn't going to do anything about it except fix it under warranty...
so what can a dealer do for a guy like me? except keep fixing my car?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (blankmange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankmange* »_my question is this: what can she do for me? VWoA isn't going to cough up any $$$ to reimburse me for my time... the dealer isn't going to do anything about it except fix it under warranty...
so what can a dealer do for a guy like me? except keep fixing my car?

So what more do you want? It's fixed isn't it?


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
So what more do you want? It's fixed isn't it?

no - I have to go back one more time.... and I want compensation for _my_ time...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (blankmange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankmange* »_
no - I have to go back one more time.... and I want compensation for _my_ time...

It's a car. A car is a machine. Machines break down. VW provides you with a warranty to fix those problems at no additional cost to you for four years and 50K miles. They are in no way obligated to compensate you for your time. Who are you that your time is so valuable that you can't take your car in for service work provided to you free of charge? If you are that important, why are you driving a lowly Jetta?


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

if it breaks down enough times, look into your states lemon laws. Tell the dealer this but dont be pain about it. Maybe he will do a through look over the next time.


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Echomatrix* »_if it breaks down enough times, look into your states lemon laws. Tell the dealer this but dont be pain about it. Maybe he will do a through look over the next time.

I am currently doing so...
My point, journalist, is all of this has happened within the first 10k miles.... I understand and expect maintenance issues later on in the car's life, but at the beginning of it...


----------



## deevub16v (Oct 8, 2005)

wow some people are rude. I saw the first page of the thread and people are posting hostile and egotistical.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (blankmange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankmange* »_
I am currently doing so...
My point, journalist, is all of this has happened within the first 10k miles.... I understand and expect maintenance issues later on in the car's life, but at the beginning of it...

I understand your frustration, and I wish you better luck in the future with your car. My point is the fact that even a $250K Ferrari warranty won't compensate you for your time. All the dealer can do is fix the car they sold you. Honestly, I hope you get all of your issues worked out so you can enjoy it for the great car that it really is.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (blankmange)*

BLANKMANGE, being with VW for 5 years, I've seen VW buy out some of their customers to make them happy. I just recently had a customer in a 2004 Passat 1.8T front drive GLS with a reoccuring problem. The VW rep has been out, the VW tech rep guy has been out, and nothing! This guy's car just keeps going crazy. Well, the VW rep coughed up some cash and was able to buy out the customer's car. The only thing is, the customer couldn't get the same car. We rpovidied him with a 2005 Passat wagon GLX 4MOTION for the same payment and the payments picked up from where they left off. He didn't even start a new loan!! My suggestion is to keep going to the same dealer, don't go to different dealers, and ask what VW can do for you. You calling VW may help too. Ultimately, the dealer service manager can make a case for you. Maybe something good will come out of this. Believe me, our serce departments don'tlike seeing their customers back all the time. We want to see you problem free. If the car itself is having problems, it sometimes make the dealerllok bad, not VW depending on how the dealer handles the situation. Good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

Echomatriz has a good point about your state's lemon laws.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

i have nothing to say, but i thought it was cool you're named Mike Myers. I bet you hear a lot about it.


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

The new MKV's are all going to be imported correct? Ergo, we basically buying the euro version but with a few modifications.
Besides the raising of the bumber, what else is different than the regular MKV to the american one? Got a link of differences?
Also, If I suspect the VW dealer is slimy where I am moving to in the next few months, should I just wait to buy a car or go to another state and do it?
last thing,








I will be moving a alot for my new job. How do I get out of the "Service" charge whenever I want to take my car in for warrenty work in another state? (Military)


_Modified by Echomatrix at 5:11 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Echomatrix* »_The new MKV's are all going to be imported correct? Ergo, we basically buying the euro version but with a few modifications.
Besides the raising of the bumper, what else is different than the regular MKV to the american one? Got a link of differences?
_Modified by Echomatrix at 5:11 PM 1-22-2006_

I am interested as well vw fans want to know this...maybe it is useless information but it is interesting in any case to us.
I have a few...
The US Spec car vs the German Spec has
side marker lamps
daytime running lights 
no rear fog lamp
no headlamp leveling control
DOT spec headlamp photometrics
no first aid kit
no fire estinguisher 
no warning triangle
Here is another question for mike myers.....will the base Golf models in the states be higher off the ground than its german spec counterparts ? We know the US Golf GTI is about 15mm higher than the ROW cars....how about the regular Golf?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Echomatrix* »_
last thing,









I will be moving a alot for my new job. How do I get out of the "Service" charge whenever I want to take my car in for warrenty work in another state? (Military)

Service charge? Your warranty is good at ANY VW dealership.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

ECHOMATRIZ, I don'y have a link for you at this time. The only US new Golf info online that I know of is only available to VW emplyees on a secure website. The only thing they're telling us are the colors they will come in. I will let you all know more as soon as I know more


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (dublinerie)*

I don't know the specifics as far as differneces between the US and German Golfs in demensions. The new Jetta is basically the new Golf with a trunk. Look at that car to get some idea!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

WE JUST GOT OUR FIRST SHIPMENT OF NEW GTIs IN THIS MORNING!! THEY'RE REALLY COOL!!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_WE JUST GOT OUR FIRST SHIPMENT OF NEW GTIs IN THIS MORNING!! THEY'RE REALLY COOL!!























how many? what colors, what options?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

We just got in 7 of them. We have white, black, and red from the base model to the top of the line package 2 in both DSG auto and 6sp manual. Anyone out there like to buy one from me?







Gotta ask


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_ECHOMATRIX, the mk5 Golf should be out sometime this spring. I asked one of my German customers about the European models and he said the new Golf has been out for almost two years now in Europe. Europe gets the new Jetta this year as we are getting the new Golf this year. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT GTIMEISTER IS TALKING ABOUT!!

vwmyers,
FYI. The MK5 Golf has been out in Europe since September/October of 2003.
By the time the US gets it with sales picking up, the car will be 3 years old in the North American market. 
Pretty sad.
Werner


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (AusSalzburg)*

why is this a bad thing? Means we get a vehical with experience. Normally i would stay away from a new model cuz theres always stuff they fix on the next year, but this one has some experience.
i think


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (USCVWFAN)*

What is the warranty for first owner 2002 Passat?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (randy)*

RANDY, a 2002 Passat had a 4 year/50k mile limited warranty, 5 year/60k powertrain, 4 years/50k roadside, and 12 year/unlimited rust warranty to first or second owner. Second owner gets the balance, if any. Hope this helps!


----------



## NIGHTRIDERVR6T3T4 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hello vwmyers I have a question for you can you find me a dealership with one of those awards around central Mass. because we have a stealership around were I live and they ignore me all the time tell me to come back later and does not return my calls I have a mk3 jetta with a couple of problems thanks alot and your doing a great job dont listen to negative feedback from other fellow dubbers


----------



## GtIgOnEsGhOsT (Oct 19, 2005)

(take it to the top) Hey vmmeyers, i was wondering if you get any 20th GTI or Jetta GLi please let me know. I am looking to trade in my 2003 1.8T GTI 50,000 miles. Every option. Also do you know approx. how much the appraiser might give me...


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (NIGHTRIDERVR6T3T4)*

NIGHTRIDERVR6T3T4, thanks for your nice words and I don't let the neg. crap get to me. As far as I know, the dealers in Norwood and west springfield, MA are the crest club dealers. Hanover was one in the past too. Hope this helps!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (GtIgOnEsGhOsT)*

GTIGONESGHOST, I don't have a GLI or special edition GTI at the moment. I will let you know if I do. Also, check http://www.kbb.com for trade values. Thanks!


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (NIGHTRIDERVR6T3T4)*

seems like the new VW depreciate about 1k a year, think it will be the same with the new MKV's?
also, can you do an inventory check for me in my area if i gave you the details? I think im gonan get a 2003 golf soon, and want to know where the dealers are and what they have via in store computer list.
thanks agian


----------



## skatvr6 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hello Mike, thanks for answering all these questions...maybe you're part of a VW PR campaign; or not..thanx either way. I drive an '03 Jetta 1.8T. It's been trouble-free exept for some minor electrical (overhead lights don't light up @ night, cigarrette ligher doesn't charge my cell phone, and the biggest one now, the car sometimes 'stutters' when cold). I've had it since April of '05. I know it's still under warranty, and one of the questions is: if you put 50k on ur car before the 4 years are up, are you out of luck ? and the second..I owe like 13k on it, the car has almost 38k miles under it. I would like to trade it for a newer VW, if only to have the peace of mind that warranty brings with ownership. Can you trade in a car that's not fully 'paid' for? recomment against it? I'm about to refinance it, that doesn't affect the warranty for it in any way right ? thanx, 
I know it's a lot of questions. i bought it fom Gunther VW of Coconut Creek.read that dealership mentioned..I loved the experience, the car's been trouble-free exept for what I've written above, and it's fun to drive. All in all, I'm very happy with purchasing a VW and recomment it to co-workers, as well as THAT dealership..thanx


----------



## GtIgOnEsGhOsT (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Ok thanks... If you get one please let me know by PM. I always could take a drive to see it. Thanks again...


----------



## EternalSunshine (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (GtIgOnEsGhOsT)*

Mike, could you tell me if I have any award winning dealerships within 100 miles of me. Zip 22433, I kind of live out in the middle of nowhere. I gues, I should clarify, I am more concerned with service department than overall dealership. I can buy anywhere but want to know where to take the baby when she gets sick. 
Waiting for 4dr, GTI, DSG, pkg2, black/black
Keep up the good work.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







JH


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skatvr6* »_ the car sometimes 'stutters' when cold

You have bad coil packs. Take the car in to have them replaced. Just had mine done. Same problem.


----------



## skatvr6 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (the_journalist)*

Coil packs huh..ok, at least it doesn't sound like it's something that would take like days to replace, I hope.. I was thinking it was the transmission, cause it goes away once it's warmed up and on her way..
thanx


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Echomatrix)*

ECHOMATRIX, I wouldn't be able to tell you where you can find a USED VW in your area, only new. Also, cars tend to depreciate about $200-$300 per month. Hope this helps!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skatvr6* »_ Coil packs huh..ok, at least it doesn't sound like it's something that would take like days to replace, I hope.. I was thinking it was the transmission, cause it goes away once it's warmed up and on her way..
thanx

Definitely coil packs. Symptoms are a dead give away.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*

SKATVR6, Gunther VW of Coconut Creek is a good dealership from what I hear. I just saw that 4 or 5 of their salespeople are in the top 1% of all VW salespeople in the US!! To answer your questions: the warranty runs out at 4 years -OR- 50k miles. So, you're out of luck after either one. You can always trade a car when you still owe money on it. You have a specific payoff on your car, and your car also has a market value. However, the two numbers don't always equal each other. You may owe $13,000 and your car may be worth $9,000. You now have an extra $4,000 to roll into your new car, pay it up front, or a little of both. Sometimes a lease can make to move a little easier. I would NOT NOT NOT refinance your car!! BAD MOVE!! You will end up owing more money and if you try to tade it, you'll be in worse shape!! Go to your local dealer and ask them what they think. Good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skatvr6 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_ You will end up owing more money and if you try to tade it, you'll be in worse shape!! Go to your local dealer and ask them what they think. Good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanx for anwering, one more thing, don't know if there's a 'rule' to how many you can ask but I don't think I get to ask a VW salesman questions everyday..you said I'd owe more ? if I get a lower APR on upon refinancing, why would it be harder to trade it in later on ? wouldn't I owe less ? 2) I financed most of my purchase, had $3300.00 downpayment which I handed the dealer. Was that cash/commission split b/w the sales guy (very nice btw, not a shark in any way), and the guy that helped me get financed, or did it all go to the dealer ?


----------



## TonyO (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*

Skatvr6 that down payment money you made goes towards the balance on the car and helps to get you a lower monthly payment. Down payment money does not go to pay commissions to anybody. BTW if you pay a good portion of money down when you buy a car it helps you to be in a better equity position then if you put nothing down. Sounds like your in pretty good shape to me to do a pretty even trade and maybe even have some positive equity. Maybe you should come see me


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

http://vwcertified.vw.com/flash/index.html


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (reflexboosted)*



reflexboosted said:


> campos, that was retarded.
> 
> That is because campos is retarded, i think that vortex should have a rating system to weed out dumba$$ comments like this from that cam***** idiot


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skatvr6* »_ I know it's still under warranty, and one of the questions is: if you put 50k on ur car before the 4 years are up, are you out of luck ? 

You're not out of luck. Besides buying new, you can also extend your warranty as long as you do it before you hit 49,000 miles. Just get a real VW extended warranty, not some other warranty company. And if you sell before the extension expires, you can get a pro-rated refund of the difference.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (EternalSunshine)*

ETERNALSUNSHINE, you're right. you are in the middle of nowhere! My guess as far as the closest dealer with a crest club award is in Alexandria, VA. After that, it looks like the closest dealer is in Charlottesville. Talk to Mark in sales. He's helpped me with a trade in the past and was very helpful. Good luck!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*

SKATVR6, here's the thing. You may have "equity" or "negative equity". It all depends on how much money you owe on your loan vs. the current market value of your Jetta. If you had "negative equity" of say $3,000, which means you owe $3,000 more than the value of your car. Then with $3,300 down, it's like putting only $300 down. Not $3,300. Follow me? Let's say your car is worth $1,000 more than what you still owe. Now, your $3,300 down payment turns into $4,300. Refinacing at a lower rate with money down should help tp lower payments, BUT you start the whole process over again. This will end up costing you more money. What I would suggest is to put your $3,300 toward the priciple balance, unless you can break even, or make money on a trade. Your down payment does not go to a salesperson as commission. The salesperson will receive a percentage of the gross profit, or a flat fee. Every situation is different, and since I don't know all the pieces to your puzzle, it's hard for me to give you the best reply. However, if you'd like some more advice, visit me at our dealer website to get my number and give me a call. I'm in the office everyday except for Sundays and Tuesdays. http://www.jimwynnvw.com Hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (USCVWFAN)*

USCVWFAN, good call on the link. Totally forgot about that. _*FOR EVERYONE READING THESE THREADS. USCVWFAN KNOWS HIS STUFF. I THINK HE'S A GOOD RESOURCE TOO!!*_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

TURBOPAUL, that's good advice!


----------



## skatvr6 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_You're not out of luck. Besides buying new, you can also extend your warranty as long as you do it before you hit 49,000 miles. Just get a real VW extended warranty, not some other warranty company. And if you sell before the extension expires, you can get a pro-rated refund of the difference.









That is some very good advice, as mr.myers mentioned, I really dread? being w/out warranty per being traumatized by my last older car..also a VW but a golf, 95. It was the most unreliable, temperamental little pos I've ever owned..and yet strangely, when it all worked, I still loved it. I totally wasn't aware of the VW extended warranty thing; I oftenget offers in the mail about extending with some other companies, but given a choice, I'd go with the VW obviously, any idea how much it would cost ? thank you 
Voda..no beer lol


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

I've just quickly read through this thread. Very brave task you've set yourself to vwmyers. My questions relate to the Eos. I got to see and sit in it at the LA Show. I'm very impressed and will likely trade the Jetta for one as soon as they arrive. When will that be? I realized the start of manufacturing has been delayed. Understand because that top has to be wickedly complex. Has VWoA communicated anything in regards to specs/options/pricing? And I realize that you probably can't answer this last one but why does volkswagen.de already have an Eos configuration tool up but you still can't configure a GLI or GTI at vw.com?


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

alright, my clutch took a **** on me last week with 16k on it. is it under warranty? I know it is but will they just hook me up with a new clutch and whatever else is wrong with it?
thanks


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (reflexboosted)*

REFLEXBOOSTED, I'm sorry to hear about your clutch. Unfortunately, it is no longer covered under warranty. A clutch is covered for 12 months or 12k from the original purchase date. It's considered a wear item. You can read it in your manual in the first section under Limited New Vehicle Warranty. Good luck with you new VW!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (skatvr6)*

SKATVR6, the cost of a VW extended warranty depends on if your VW is new/used, how many miles and/or months of coverage you need, and what type of VW you have. 4MOTION, turbo, V6, etc. If you're looking new, a VW wannaty costs anywhere from $1600 to $2800. This is a rough guess. Hope this helps!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (markedcw)*

MARKEDCW, here's what shows up in my order guide on-line:
ENGINES:
2.0T AUTO (POSS. DSG) AND MANUAL and 3.2L VR6 AUTO ONLY
OPTIONS:
LUX PKG 1 AND 2
SPORT PKG 1 AND 2
NAVIGATION
DYNAUDIO
COLORS:
SILVER ESSENCE
BLACK
EISMEER BLUE
CANDY WHITE
ISLAND GRAY
PAPRIKA RED
I was told by a trusted source the car will available in the Fall or Winter. They want to make sure everything is working properly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (GLIGuy18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuy18* »_Well I welcome you to the Vortex.. but







you have much to learn here.. I think if you hang around you will learn more than you can teach







.

Well said. Allow me to teach a tiny bit. This is a VW Scirocco:








I only bring this up because I've been to two dealerships so far (southeast), and both times i've had one of their salesmen meet me at my car, ASKING WHAT IT WAS.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Allyn)*

it's sad that those VW salespeople didn't know what car you had. nice car!


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say.

Only so far as the beholder tolerates defect.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_MARKEDCW, here's what shows up in my order guide on-line:
ENGINES:
2.0T AUTO (POSS. DSG) AND MANUAL and 3.2L VR6 AUTO ONLY
OPTIONS:
LUX PKG 1 AND 2
SPORT PKG 1 AND 2
NAVIGATION
DYNAUDIO
COLORS:
SILVER ESSENCE
BLACK
EISMEER BLUE
CANDY WHITE
ISLAND GRAY
PAPRIKA RED
I was told by a trusted source the car will available in the Fall or Winter. They want to make sure everything is working properly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you happen to know what comes in the different packages? Also any pricing info yet or delivery dates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for your help!


----------



## joeymachine (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much is a starter for a 87 GTI?
how much is a syliniod, if purchased separately?
does the sylinoid come with the starter?
how much is an idle valve switch? ( i think that is what its called)


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (joeymachine)*

Is VW releasing a B6 TDI? If so, when could we expect it in the east coast (specifically Philly) market?


----------



## 2.Vent0 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok Mr. Salesman, what is this about the new Scirroco? I've heard many things about it, but I've also heard that it's bs. Can you clear this up for us?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (2.Vent0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Vent0* »_Ok Mr. Salesman, what is this about the new Scirroco? I've heard many things about it, but I've also heard that it's bs. Can you clear this up for us? 

Salesmen generally don't have any more of that kind of info than we do. Give the guy a break.


----------



## Jamblastx (Feb 21, 1999)

hi VWMyers and thanks for all of your insight. My questions to you is that on another thread, another dealer employee stated that during their training on the GTI, they were told to expect the R36 to arrive this June! Any truth to this?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this is all i know. we have no pricing or know what comes in the packages. will post more as we get more information.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (joeymachine)*

JOEYMACHINE, your question would be best answered by a vw parts specialist. i would contact you local dealer or find a tech thread in here. sorry i couldn't help.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (x047x)*

X047X, i asked my area rep the same question. he says at this time vw is not planning on coming out with a TDI in the Passat this year. he said it's a possibility though. I hear VW has been working on a diesel hybrid. something along the lines of a superhybrid. we'll see. for more interesting reading, look into vw's "sun fuel". hope this helps!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (2.Vent0)*

2.VENTO, i can't clear this up at this time because i don't know. I heard about the same rumor right here in vortex. Here's what i do know... VW is very aware of the current market trends and sees the small car/hatchback market to be exploding. So i don't think it's out of the question. we'll see.


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I figured I´d ask. I am on a trip to Manaus, Brazil with my wife. (she´s from here) We are seeing The CROSS FOX and FOX EVERYWHERE! WE love the design, and want to know if it will be coming to the US market.







I see that there is quite likely a SUV coming (the Beduin). I was hoing that it would have some of the entry level make-up that the fox entails. Seems like it will be too pricey, the Beduin. I currently own two GTI´s 1984 rabbit and 1995 Golf. Luv em both. Would REALLY like a FOX.
Release FOX and Polo to US market seems easy right?


----------



## chicagovwsales (Jul 6, 2005)

Mike - You are doing a great job with this thread - keep up the good work!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Jamblastx)*

JAMBLATX, from what i understand from asking my trainer, he wasn't able to confirm anything about the R36.


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Hey Mr. VW, any definitive word on Golf V's arrival date?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Tnewc27)*

TNEWC27, VW is bringing over a new small SUV. i saw pictures on the web and i can't remember where i saw the link. maybe it was somewhere on vortex. i don't know for sure. i will post the link if i remember. --- JUST FOUND IT!!








http://autopark.blogspot.com/2....html
This is what's coming from what i was told. what do you think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwgolfiii)*

VWGOLFIII, the new Golf is due to arrive in June. it's the only vw that will not have the front chrome grill. it looks a little bland. i did a picture search on google.com and couldn't find the right picture. i've seen the actual car on one of my secure vw sites. it's ok. i like the new GTI much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (chicagovwsales)*

CHICAGOVWSALES, thanks for your comment! i really appreciate everyone looking at this thread. i don't have all the answers and a lot of other vw sales people have chimed in from time to time. it's pretty cool how everyone contributes. feel free to check up some more!


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

I like my VWs kind of bland. My present car is a white 5-speed Golf with no sunroof and everything on it is stock.


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Beduin? not? It looks like a Toureg though. I like it only except for the non-matching front-fender side skirts.








I think that this could be a solution, similar enough to the fox, but still looks pretty fancy. What is the interior like? Is it more like the Golf, or Toureg?
Thanks for your help. Right now I am considering a Honda FIT, but would rather stick with VW.








Seems the pic will not work here is the link again:
http://photos1.blogger.com/blo...9.jpg


_Modified by Tnewc27 at 9:34 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

Whoops, BTW, I like it. any idea what the start price and full pkg prices will range?


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicagovwsales* »_Mike - You are doing a great job with this thread - keep up the good work!

X2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_http://autopark.blogspot.com/2....html
This is what's coming from what i was told. what do you think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No need for the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_X047X, i asked my area rep the same question. he says at this time vw is not planning on coming out with a TDI in the Passat this year. he said it's a possibility though. I hear VW has been working on a diesel hybrid. something along the lines of a superhybrid. we'll see. for more interesting reading, look into vw's "sun fuel". hope this helps!









Thanks for the info. Keep this thread going, I'm sure I'll be back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

No chrome grille? YEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!
Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tnewc27)*

What you see on that website is what i know. sorry.


----------



## chicagovwsales (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Bad news from my VW Training Guy - He says it's thumbs down on the R36, but that we would be getting the R32 again - feeling disappointed...


----------



## Latka (Aug 1, 2004)

As others have said - it's cool to see someone from VW take the time to answer questions. Good on 'ya, VWmyers.
I've been out of the VW scene for a while (had a '91 8v GTI)...but I sat in an R32 when they had one at the auto show here. Man, that's a nice car. Now I'm lookin for a mid to late 90s GTI VR6 to get back into things.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Latka)*

*We seem to be slowing up lately. I'm not sure if this is still a benefit to anyone. It seems like I answer a lot of rumor questions. Just curious if this thread should continue?*


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Here's a question. Didn't find much in the NB forum so I thought I'd ask you. 
Anything exciting or noteworthy coming up for the New Beetle? Changes, options, 4motion?


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (CZVW)*

this thread should always continue








just chekc it less frequently though. I have it booked marked like some others


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a question Mike. I bought my 2001 WE new in 2001. After buying it I was vacuuming the interior when I noticed 2 things. A small flaw in the fabric on the driver seat (tiny piece of grey gone) and I noticed I cut my hand open on a piece of glass down by the seat. The glass I have recovered several small pieces and it is broken window glass. When I went to my dealer they looked at some computer screen and said no record of the car being broken into. Still I told them I felt ther eshould be no flaw in the fabric, and no broken window glass in the car.
Not long after my company relocated me and I was unable to continue this issue with that dealer. My new job was very hectic and I was just unable to keep after them about it.
I still occasionally find the broken window glass - the little crystals, in the driver side (same side as the seat flaw). Why wouldn't the dealer just order me a new seat cover, and why did they even contest it (check the computer) when it was a new car when I cut my hand open vacuuming it.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwooom)*

Wow, this thread is still going! Thanks Vwmyers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To be honest, at first I thought it was a stunt by a salesman to try and sell more cars or some kind of joke. No offense, I don't really know you, but given the general attitude people have toward car salesmen, you can probably see why one would think that....
Anyway, I've heard about the Passat coupe, when is it coming out? I think I've heard 2007 or 2008. I think it looks WAY better than the current sedan, and is closer to what the B6 sedan should look like. That car I believe is supposed to be available as a 400hp R36, but I think someone else mentioned here it isnt coming to us. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Cant wait to see the coupe and the Eos, I think that will be a definate improvement.
If I win the lottery I'll call you and order one of each


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (bill1975)*

i dont suppose the msrp is below 17k for a MKV golf for the low end one...


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

on average why do 99.9999999% of VW sales men, know nothing about Cars? this has always been a peave of mine. Second, i am a fairly financially stable 22 year old and when i went in to look at an R32 they wouldnt even let me near the R32 without doing a credit check first even though i had the money to pay cash, but just wanted to check it out in person, up close, and giver her a "spin"...needless to say this turned me off and i left..
seems to be this way every VW dealership i go to. No Respect just cause i look 18...i guess this is less a question and more a statement to be more respectuful to younger people please. Also, encourage your coworkers to "know the product" and im not talking "where the cup holders are" im talking specs. 
If this happens i may finally buy a new car...but these are the reasons i will NOT EVER buy a new car...hatred of the whole experiance... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by GotKraut at 5:39 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## Jamblastx (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: (chicagovwsales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicagovwsales* »_Bad news from my VW Training Guy - He says it's thumbs down on the R36, but that we would be getting the R32 again - feeling disappointed...

Too bad but I would still be real happy in an R32 since I missed them the last time around. Did your training guy have any sort of idea when they would be coming to the States?


----------



## Scala24 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

GotKraut....
What do you mean by a VW salesperson doesnt know anything about cars? Since I do not know your knowledge level of VW's or what type of knowledge your referring to I cant make an educated response to your claim. But I am in VW Sales. Have owned 3 VWs (2 Jettas and now the gorgeous 3.6 Passat). And as much as it bothers you that VW salesman dont know as much as you do about VWs it bothers me the same when someone comes in and tries to make me feel like i know nothing about VWs. I ll be honest, I m not into the modding up of cars. So I do not know much about the extra intakes, exhausts or whether or not its chipped or not. But I guarantee I can inform you on every VW model and its options and give you a pretty dang good redition of VWs history. 
Buddy, I know where your coming from with the R32 comment. I see it all the time at my dealership. But you have to look at it from the dealers perspective and imagine you have this ultra quick car that cant help stay below 80mph, you cant just let anyone take it for a "spin", ecspecially if they cant afford it (thats why they asked for the credit app). I think the credit app was pushing it a little to far. I know its not fair, and its just plain not cool, but the dealer needs to protect itself and its product.
Would like to hear back from ya....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_on average why do 99.9999999% of VW sales men, know nothing about Cars? this has always been a peave of mine.

It's pretty simple, the car business is tough and salesmen tend to move around alot, trying to find a better dealership to work for. Most don't stay loyal to a brand, so they don't build the product knowledge. And, some are just not interested in _cars_, just selling and making a living. I have found though that VW dealers (at least in this general area) are above average, since VW places product knowledge as a high priority. Plenty of other brands are weaker on this. 
Also, the dealerships internal environment sets the tone on training and product knowledge. Some dealers don't seem to care, so why would the employees? 

_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_Second, i am a fairly financially stable 22 year old and when i went in to look at an R32 they wouldnt even let me near the R32 without doing a credit check first even though i had the money to pay cash, but just wanted to check it out in person, up close, and giver her a "spin"...needless to say this turned me off and i left..


This is also not just a VW thing. Lots of young guys want to come beat on the hot cars for fun, then they complain that it's been driven before they buy it, so you've got to try to limit who drives these special cars to the real buyers. It's not always easy to do tactfully, but if you want to buy one, wouldn't you be happier that not everyone that asks to drive 'your' car gets to?


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks guys, ya i know im just a tad bitter cause all of the LOCAL VW dealers are just plain rude. As far as specs, they cant even tell me how many damn valves the motor has, even though i usually know this long before i go in. The constantly argue things that are clearly wrong like "The R32 is a five speed." 
No offense to the good sales people out there, and i understand why the bad ones do, but the whole making up stories, or pretending like you "know cars"
As far as my car knowledge I am no full time mechanic but i havent paid labor in over 3 years so that says something







i know my way around cars just fine...i have fully restored pan up a 67 beetle and almost completely restored my rocc now. Built a custom turbo B16 1st gen CRX, and a few other toys along the life of cars now.
Long story short...you wanna sell cars to people like me, you need to know your product a tad more before i will let you get any kind of credit for selling to me, stop being lazy. Thats basic rule nuber one in the business world,
Rule #1
KNOW YOUR EFFING PRODUCT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that rule is why i made an awesome dealer...(use to sell cars at a local VW but got fired for being too realistic...kept talking people down and fitting them into cars they could actually afford.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by GotKraut at 2:01 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## vr-6 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I'm sorry you feel that way. I have been a fan of vwvortex for a long time and just wanted to give back in some way. I didn't realize you had all the answers and that I'm not welcome here. I'll make a deal with you...I'll leave my questioning open, and you don't have to participate. Fair enough?
LMFAO niicccceeeeeeeee


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

HEY EVERYONE. SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN AROUND LATELY. BEEN RATHER BUSY. I WILL TRY TO REPLY TO EVERYONE BY TONIGHT. I HAVE TO WORK THE PHILLY CAR SHOW FOR THE DAY WITH VOLKSWAGEN. I'M NOT SURE WHO WILL BE THERE AS FAR AS ANY VW PEOPLE, BUT I'LL PICK AS MANY BRAINS AS I CAN. I'LL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHAT'S UP. THANKS FOR HANGING IN THERE!!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_HEY EVERYONE. SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN AROUND LATELY. BEEN RATHER BUSY. I WILL TRY TO REPLY TO EVERYONE BY TONIGHT. I HAVE TO WORK THE PHILLY CAR SHOW FOR THE DAY WITH VOLKSWAGEN. I'M NOT SURE WHO WILL BE THERE AS FAR AS ANY VW PEOPLE, BUT I'LL PICK AS MANY BRAINS AS I CAN. I'LL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHAT'S UP. THANKS FOR HANGING IN THERE!!

GX3 info!!!


----------



## Schooby (Feb 5, 2006)

vwmyers, Thanks for an excellent thread. I've quite enjoyed it. 
My question is are there any current (not New Golf) 2006 Golf GLS TDIs Manual left anywhere close to the East Texas area? I've talked with a sales rep at Rusty Wallis in Dallas. He said there were only 3 GLS TDIs left in Texas, but all were automatics. And he can't order any more from the factory evidently.
I'd really like to wait for the MkV, but I don't think my current clunker is going to last long enough, since it sounds like very late in the year at the earliest for the Mk5 TDI.
So is there any way you can find out if there are any manual TDI Golf's left out there for me?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (CZVW)*

CZVW, nothing new on the nb front. the 2006 was updated a little bit and looks pretty cool. it's hard to change a timeless look too much. no 4motion or anything like that. sorry.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwooom)*

VWOOOM, you may have had a broken window regulator which will cause your window to drop into the door and shatter. if this is the case, check with your local dealer because vw has extended the warranty for these regulators for 7 years. hope this helps.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (bill1975)*

BILL1975, thanks for your words!! there is so much going around about new models and such, i'm not sure what's real anymore! i think a passat coupe wouldn't make it here. imagine a 2 door audi a6. weird. i'll say this, the new eos is awsome!! i just worked at the philly car show yesterday and had a chance to play around with it. just wait until it gets here!!!!!! you'll see!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

ECHOMATRIX, the msrp for the 2006 old golf is $16,660. so i doubt the new golf will list below $17k. my guess is an increase of about $800. we'll see this spring!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

GOTKRAUT, btw, i like your username. i'm sorry you had that kind of experience. a good salesperson knows his product, does not pre-qualify his customers, and listens to his customer's needs. it sounds like the places you went to, you were pre-qualified. what i mean is, they saw you and thought, young kid, no money. i'm not wasting my time. and you were ready to buy! shame on them. they loose a sale and now you're frustrated. same thing happened to me buying a birthstone ring (from my 15 mo old son) for my wife for xmas. I was dressed in my leather boots, jeans, leather jacket, philadelphia flyers hat, kinda grungy, loked like i had no money. i was blown off by 5 jewelry store before one guy helpped me. i spent $500. $300 more than i wanted. and guess what, i'll go back to that guy again for my next kid, coming in september, for another ring. again, sorry that happened. and vw salespeople, guess what, THE ONES WHO LOOK LIKE THEY CAN'T AFFORD A CANDY BAR HAVE THE MONEY!!! YOU NEVER KNOW!!! TREAT EVERY CUSTOMER LIKE YOU JUST MET YOUR FAVORITE CELEBRITY!!! YOU'LL SELL MORE CARS, AND IF YOU DON'T SELL THE CAR, THEY'LL SEND PEOPLE TO YOU!!! just had to get that off my chest. i hope you find your VW


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Schooby)*

SCHOOBY, here's what i found. i'm not sure how east texas you are, but i hope this helps. you can find a 2006 golf gls tdi at these locations: lewisville (1), dallas (2), irving (2), housten (2), wichita falls (1), and arlington (1). they show on my locate system. that doesn't promise anything. you'd have to check with the dealers. hope this helps!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

I JUST WORKED THE PHILLY AUTO SHOW AND GOOD NEWS!! ALMOST EVERYONE'S REACTIONS TO THE VW BRAND WAS POSITIVE. LAST YEAR EVERYONE JUST BASHED THE BRAND. THIS YEAR EVERYONE PRAISED THE BRAND. I THINK THAT'S GOOD SIGN FOR US. I SAW AN INTERESTING THREAD IN HERE, ARE WE PARTIALLY TO BLAME FOR POOR VW RATINGS? KEEP HAVING GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT YOUR DUB AND IT WILL SPREAD. BUT EVERYONE HAS TO DO IT!! DON'T WONDER THE STREETS SAYING HOW YOU HATE THAT SQUEEK, OR HOW YOU HAD TO HAVE YOUR COILS REPLACED. SAY THINGS LIKE YOU HAD A LITTLE PROBLEM, BUT THE DEALER TOOK CARE OF ME AND I WAS BACK IN MY DUB BURNING THROUGH THE CORNERS AGAIN! JUST THINK ABOUT HOW YOU REPRESENT YOUR BRAND. THAT'S ALL. HAVE FUN EVERYONE!!


----------



## jpmccormac (Mar 31, 2004)

*Ouch! VW pricing is eroding its customer base for economical hatchbacks*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_ECHOMATRIX, the msrp for the 2006 old golf is $16,660. so i doubt the new golf will list below $17k. my guess is an increase of about $800. we'll see this spring!

Just my 2 cents, but if the MK V Golf list price is $17K the VW showrooms will be emptier than they already are. There's just too much competition coming from other manufacturers for buyers looking for economical hatchbacks. The Nissan Versa, Honda Fit, Toyota Yaris and Dodge Caliber will surely lure away many potential Golf buyers with lower prices and better fuel efficiency.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Ouch! VW pricing is eroding its customer base for economical hatchbacks (jpmccormac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpmccormac* »_Just my 2 cents, but if the MK V Golf list price is $17K the VW showrooms will be emptier than they already are. There's just too much competition coming from other manufacturers for buyers looking for economical hatchbacks. The Nissan Versa, Honda Fit, Toyota Yaris and Dodge Caliber will surely lure away many potential Golf buyers with lower prices and better fuel efficiency. 

that is excactly why they need the POLO..........the Golf (as built) is not really comparable to a Yaris or Fit........other than being" classified" as a hatchback.


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I'm guessing this answer will vary from dealer to dealer, but i'll see what you think. I recently bought a new 05 GTI indigo blue. The next day, i noticed the entire car was covered in spider web scratches. It's been brought back and detailed, which didn't cover them up for more than a week. They tried telling me it couldn't have happened on the lot. Besides the fact that i didn't touch the car's paint before i noticed it, there is another new golf on the lot, same color, covered in spider web scratches. It's going in to get detailed again next week. My question is, if this problem is not fixable, what are my options. 


_Modified by tpsk8er at 10:18 AM 2-10-2006_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsk8er* »_I'm guessing this answer will vary from dealer to dealer, but i'll see what you think. I recently bought a new 05 GTI indigo blue. The next day, i noticed the entire car was covered in spider web scratches. It's been brought back and detailed, which didn't cover them up for more than a week. They tried telling me it couldn't have happened on the lot. Besides the fact that i didn't touch the car's paint before i noticed it, there is another new golf on the lot, same color, covered in spider web scratches. It's going in to get detailed again next week. My question is, if this problem is not fixable, what are my options. 

_Modified by tpsk8er at 10:18 AM 2-10-2006_

http://www.zainostore.com
Stuff is expensive but it works.


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (the_journalist)*

I know there is stuff out there to get them out, but i don't want to mess with it. I'm sure if i did my dealership would use that as an excuse or something. From what i hear, they're supposed to buff right out, but the dealer didn't seem to even get that right the first time. He even tried to tell me they didn't some special coat that cost 300 dollars.


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*

lower price is a good thing.
You got a new Yaris compeating against you. Really id like to spend just a little more for a base golf. Dam Yaris aint got no cruise control and a horrible middle console instead of behind the wheel...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsk8er* »_I know there is stuff out there to get them out, but i don't want to mess with it. I'm sure if i did my dealership would use that as an excuse or something. From what i hear, they're supposed to buff right out, but the dealer didn't seem to even get that right the first time. He even tried to tell me they didn't some special coat that cost 300 dollars.

That paint protectant crap is a scam. Always has been. Cost the dealership about three dollars in materials. They then pay some kid minimum wage to rub it on there, and it doesn't last any longer than a good coat of wax. 
If your dealership's detailing department can't get the swirl marks out fairly easily, you are better off doing it yourself. Remember, it's the same kid making minimum wage that is trying to buff your car out. Do you really want to risk having the factory paint damaged by someone with a power buffer?


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (the_journalist)*

The second time I brought it back, they had the "head detailer" look at it. I'm sure how good he is, but he isn't a kid.


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_*
http://www.jimwynnvw.com*

_*REMEMBER, MY REPLIES ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY. I AM NOT VW. I AM JUST TRYING TO SHARE ALL I KNOW. THANKS!!







*_

_Modified by vwmyers at 4:30 PM 1-15-2006_

Quick question: Do you have any experience with extended warranty companies, and do you have any comments as to how well they pay claims?
I have a comprehensive wrap plan with First Automotive Service Corporation, which I can't find out much about on the web. I won't be using them for another 40k miles (I'm just under 10k on my car). My previous warranty was with Warrantech, and administration was superb.


----------



## ao1vw (Jul 26, 2005)

hey mike can I have a "fast"?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

SCHOOBY, i was just informed by USCFAN that i made an error in my Golf TDI research. I made a mistake by looking up the 2.0L GLS not the 1.9L GLS. There are NO TDIs in Texas. Please let me know where you are and how far you are willing to travel and i'll try to redo the research for you. USCFAN, THANX FOR THE PICKUP. I GUESS I CLICKED THE WRONG CAR IN THE LOCATE SYSTEM. FOR EVERYONE ELSE READING THIS, USCFAN IS A GREAT RESOURCE TOO!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*

TPSK8ER, i've seen some cars get weird markings in the paint from pulling the plastic off from the factory. it doesn't happen often, but i've seen it. i'm not sure what exactly you mean by spider web lines or scratches, but i would ask if there has been any work the paint. is it all over the car? if so, i would go back to the dealer to see if it's defective. the plactic off the car shouldn't leave a permanent marking. if it's there, it is probably a factory thing. not sure how much this helps, but good luck. in the mean time, check out http://www.simonizusa.com and look up simoniz system 5.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (the_journalist)*

THE_JOURNALIST, i'm not sure what things are like near you, but our detail department are very well trained detailers that are very anal when it comes to reconditioning a car the is used or new. we have been using a product from Simoniz called System 5 for the past 5 years and it works very well! it's not a scam and is a true product that has many benefits. you should look into it. i'm not trying to sell anyone on this stuff, but in my 5 years experience, we've seen 3 claims, and all three times Simoniz paid up. if you want more information, check out: http://www.simonizusa.com and look up System 5. it makes sense for customers here in PA because of acid rainfall. just my 2 cents. thanx for your thoughts!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (akuska)*

AKUSKA, that's a great question. warranty companies can vary as to how they pay out a claim. i haven't heard of the two you mentioned though. sometimes a company is very specific about what you have to do to have a claim paid. Like servicing the car properly and providing documentation, etc. some warranty companies are just crap don't cover hardly anything! chances are if you purchase a car from a reputable dealer, they will most likely offer warranties that are good. what i mean is the dealer probably researched to find the best warrnty extention for them and their customers. that's what we do here. in the long run it's better for the customer and for the dealer. you usually get what you pay for in an extended warrantythough. i get people all the time who say they can get their warranty for half my price, and that's fine. but when they have a problem, pooff. no one to help them. just research the company a little bit. they usually go out of business and you're outta luck. in PA, you will get a prorated remainder of the warranty you don't use. a good warranty is exclusionary. which means they list specific items that are excluded from the warranty. these warranties usually are better. i also recommend to stay with factory extentions if possible. - a little scrambled reply, but i hope it sheds a little light for you. good luck. P.S. we use VW and JM&A for warranty extentions.


----------



## Schooby (Feb 5, 2006)

After my last post, I talked to the sales rep some more and the closest TDI standard was in Arizona. There was a TDI automatic in Austin that I ended up deciding to purchase.
I picked it up Sat. and have been thoroughly enjoying it since. 
2006 Golf GLS TDI Automatic/Tiptronic. Reflex Silver ext. w/ black cloth interior. ESP, Cold Weather Package, tinted windows, and rubber floor mats as addons.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Schooby)*

SCHOOBY, congrats! that's great news! enjoy your new TDI!!


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

The spider web scratches i am referring to are very fine scratches that are in a circle like patern that can be seen when certain light hit them. (very noticeable). It isn't on just one part but the whole thing. I'm pretty sure there is no way that could have happened from the tape that comes on it. I'm bringing it back to be redetailed on Wed. I'll post again with the results then.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*

GOOD LUCK WITH THE PAINT THING!


----------



## der Fahrer (Feb 8, 2006)

vwmyers...very helpful and informative thread!
I've got a question about the MKV Jettas. If you order a PKG 2, are you required to order the Automatic with it or is it possible to get a PKG 2 with a manual?
Also, how do you think the leatherette feels in comparison with the leather?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

vwmyers,
Do you happen to know if they will be building the New Beetle Ragster or not? If they aren't, why not? I have heard rumors either way and was wondering what you have heard. I would totally buy it in an instant if they did..and they should!
Thanks


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (RedTurboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedTurboS* »_vwmyers,
Do you happen to know if they will be building the New Beetle Ragster or not? If they aren't, why not? I have heard rumors either way and was wondering what you have heard. I would totally buy it in an instant if they did..and they should!
Thanks

I'm not sure what Mike has heard about the Ragster, but I can say that I have heard there will be an "All White" new Beetle in the near furture.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (USCVWFAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USCVWFAN* »_
I'm not sure what Mike has heard about the Ragster, but I can say that I have heard there will be an "All White" new Beetle in the near furture. 

Triple white convertible or white on white hardtop?


----------



## blackman'sVW (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

I just went to Patrick VW in Auburn, MA. 
I talked to the Internet Manager and we started to work some numbers and we told me what i might be paying monthly. He said that the finance guy was not there but he would call to tommorw.
He was very helpful and said he could get anything i needed. 
My question is: Is he the devil? lol
My real question is: Is there really REAl internet pricing?

Should i go for more than 60 months? 
What would the Approx. interest rate be for a 20yo male with only student loans and one $1,000 loan out be? ANy help on this question would be great.

Thanks


----------



## navstarr (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsk8er* »_The spider web scratches i am referring to are very fine scratches that are in a circle like patern that can be seen when certain light hit them. (very noticeable). It isn't on just one part but the whole thing. I'm pretty sure there is no way that could have happened from the tape that comes on it. I'm bringing it back to be redetailed on Wed. I'll post again with the results then.

you mean SWIRL marks


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (blackman'sVW)*

Id say pay off your 1k loan off first and most of your college debt first. 
My old man always said "Don't take a deal you can't walk away from."
meaning, go think about it more.


----------



## der Fahrer (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (navstarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navstarr* »_
you mean SWIRL marks

What exactly causes swirl marks? From what I've read, it mostly happens on Black/dark cars, but is it caused by using old wax applicator pads or what?


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (der Fahrer)*

I think swirls are cause by a build up of old wax or something, and spider webs can be caused by using dirty water, or dirt on the car, etc... 
I just got the car detailed today at VW, it looked good at first (like the last time), but later once it was dark out, and the car was under a street light, i could once again seen the scratches. Although they are not as bad as before, they are still definately there. 
My question to you vwmyers is, what kind of coverage does the paint on a new car have? Would this be considered a flaw with the car( maybe under the lemon law). I just want to know what I can be done if this not fixable. I figured i could get a better answer out of you since the repair would not be done at your dealership. thanks for the help.


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
Triple white convertible or white on white hardtop?

My bad... Convertible.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*

TPSK8ER, there is no warranty coverage for the paint. they tell you in the warranty the paint is not covered against "environmental damage" such as tree sap, bird droppings, acid rain, etc. if you bought your car new, your best bet is to ask the service manager if a VW rep can come out to look at it to make a decision. i have seen VW cover things like that, but rarely. let us know how you make out! also, try calling customer care at: 800-428-4034


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

vwmyers,
Why is it that when I bought my VW, it had space for the first aid/safety triangle but I didn't get one standard? Is it still possible to get these items?


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Last week, when i had a rep take a look at my windshield, i asked him about the paint as well. All he said was it can be buffed out, even after i asked him "what if it doesn't come out?", he still said don't worry, it's gonna come out. After being detailed for the second time, they still aren't gone. In the lemon law book, it mentions "flaws", which i believe the paint is included, and it says I have to try to have it fixed twice, and then VW has to try to repair, or replace it. I just wanna know, if this isn't fixable, if there is a chance for repaint or replacement.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tpsk8er)*

VWMYERS:
Thanks for taking the time to do this. You rock!
1. I agree that the new beetle is signifigant. I would never have considered VW had the NB not caught my attention in '98.
2. Your frank answers are refreshing.
3. I am pleased at how most VW dealerships are patient with us fanatics and let us try out their expensive toys. Only car I have not been offered to drive was the Phaeton. 
4. The people on Vortex and tdiclub are very knowledgeable, much more than the average VW salesperson. IMHO VW folks are way ahead of other brands. I am also thrilled how many VW salespeople have a VW themselves. 
5. We expect perfection from our VW's - at least my wife says so. I scrutinize our cars in ways that I never considered in other brands I've owned. Even so they are the most satisfying cars I have had the pleasure to own. And what other car brand would I even consider surfing a site like this over?
One Question if I may - be honest! 
What cars do you own, and what do you usually drive? No reasons why needed.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_Long story short...you wanna sell cars to people like me, you need to know your product a tad more before i will let you get any kind of credit for selling to me, stop being lazy. Thats basic rule nuber one in the business world,
Rule #1
KNOW YOUR EFFING PRODUCT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that rule is why i made an awesome dealer...(use to sell cars at a local VW but got fired for being too realistic...kept talking people down and fitting them into cars they could actually afford.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by GotKraut at 2:01 PM 2-7-2006_

I've actually had mixed experiences, when we bought our Passat the sales guy had been selling VWs for years, knew them inside and out. It was good. This time around with the GLI, the sales guy was new, had only been selling VWs for about a month. Honestly, I liked the personality a little better of the guy selling us the GLI, I knew plenty about the car since I've been on the 'tex a long time so I didn't really need him to know the car inside and out. I just needed someone easy to work with and get the deal done, which he did.


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

Can you get me a fast?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CZVW)*

CZVW, most VWs have a spot for a first aid kit and such but do not come standard. you can get one at vwdrivergear.com


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jbrone)*

JBRONE, thanx for your nice reply. i learned to drive on a 1984 jetta 4-sp w/ economy gear (5th gear), owned a 1990 golf, fav car was a 1984 vanagon gl manual, and currently drive a 2005 jetta. i think that's about it.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (MSGTYetti)*

MSGTYETTI, i can get you a fast if you buy a gti from me...


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_MSGTYETTI, i can get you a fast if you buy a gti from me...









bwahaha
I had 4 people come in, in the last week and ask for a fast, I tell them I'm selling it for 22,670......








and they get a free GTI with it


----------



## _Donk_ (Apr 6, 2005)

Why is it that VW dealers will only perform the heatercore recall on cars such as my 92 Corrado SLC one time, when they continue to use replacement heater cores that are prone to the same failure? It just seems to me that it shouldn't require a call to VWoA detailing the damage to the vehicle, and in many cases the driver. Lots of steam and scalding makes for some tricky driving conditions. 
Then again.. I'm hesitant to take mine back in as they did something to jam the A/C controls when they pulled the dash the first go-round. I'm happy to have as many things working as I do these days. Another visit is another roll of the dice.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Thatguy03)*

THATGUY03, nice answer! I'll have to try that one!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Thatguy03)*

THATGUY03, nice answer! I'll have to try that one!


----------



## redynsem (Aug 13, 2004)

*Several Questions*

vwmyers: Wonderful thread. Let's see what I can think up. For context, former 2002 MKIV GTI owner who traded in his car just under the 3 year mark when his mechanical issues totaled 13-15 in that span of time -- regularly serviced too. Quite the bad experience to say the least. Worst car I've ever owned in regard to reliability. 
Even so, I'm considering the MKV GTI. 
1. I don't work on cars. Don't care to work on cars. Don't know much about cars. If I came into your dealership and said "What do you recommend I do to upgrade the stereo in the new GTI in such a manner that ALSO allows me to keep the steering wheel controls operational?"
I don't want it stolen. I don't want to have to take the head unit out -- ever. I don't even want a thief to break my window -- only then to find out the stereo can't be ripped off successfully. I want it to be as secure as a stock system.
General consensus in the Mark V forums is that the stereo in the new GTI is even worse than the Monsoon in the MarkIV (and that wasn't very good). 
Currently I drive a Civic Special Edition (whoopty-do, I know). HOWEVER, its stereo is FAR better than the Moonsoon in my IV GTI. It's not as powerful, but the quality of the sound is far superior. Why does VW overlook the sound system in the GTI? Why does VW not seem to care about speaker rattle? You mentioned in previous posts how there is a huge emphasis on Quality at VW. Why does that not apply to the sound system in the GTI? Why install an underpowered head unit? Also, radio sound quality in my MKIV GTI was quite poor. It barely sounded in stereo. 
In regard to sound, going from my GTI to my Civic Special Edition was like going from Yugo to BMW. Ok, a bit of an exaggeration, but you get my drift.
2. What are the overall demographics for Golf/Jetta/Passat purchasers? 
3. Does VWoA realize how much they have to lose if they have any debacles that are comparable to the ignition coil/regulator issues of the Mark IVs? 
4. Is it difficult to be enthusiastic about your product knowing the issues some of your own buyers have had with their vehicles? I can imagine it must be hard. 
5. My guess is that ride quality is a bit firmer (bumps more noticeable) in the MKV than the ride quality of the MKIV. Tell me true...
I look forward to your answers. I'd love to be able to talk myself into a new GTI in 2007.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Several Questions (redynsem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redynsem* »_
5. My guess is that ride quality is a bit firmer (bumps more noticeable) in the MKV than the ride quality of the MKIV. Tell me true...


I've drven the mkV GTI. Even with 18" wheels, it's quieter and rides better than my mkIV with 17" wheels.


----------



## max.f (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Is there an *official* recall for the coil packs? I own a 2003 4-door Golf GTI 1.8T and I had one replaced.
If there is an official recall, where can I get a hold of the document?
note. My dealership in here Costa Rica, said the factory wouldn't pay for the replacement.
Thanks.
Max


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (max.f)*

anything?
If Pluto is a Dog WTF is Goofy ?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (PrupleGTI)*

Great thread, i jsut took an hour or so reading it (well, reading the first half, and skimming the rest!







)
I wanted to ask what your general consensus is on the older VW owners? When I used to drive up in my 1992 Jetta, i would get funny looks from the salespeople as i walked in. I sort of felt like they just wanted to get me in and out (probably since my dity old car was parked out front near the door







). There was one guy that was nice enough to come look at my car when he couldn't understand what part i needed, and waived the diagnostic fee to look at it (after being put under some duress







), but otherwise, i felt rushed. if I lounged around and looked at/sat in the floor cars, you could tell they were uneasy.
For that matter, how do you think salespeople in general feel about the younger generation on their show floor? I am 19, I look a bit older, but when i visit the floor with my friend (who is my age and looks it), they keep an eye on us. When I visit with my 40 year old friend, they allowed us to go as far as to test a new Passat before it came out, and a 5 speed Jetta before it was officially released! What gives? (for reference, i didn't drive the 92 to any of these confrontations, but rather brand new cars of a different make).
Also, who is on the Wolfcrest list in my area? I have a feeling it's Scott's, as they seem to be the biggest (yet with the smallest showroom!). 02723 if it helps








Do you get a lot of people trading in pre-1995 vehicles, or going in for service on those same vehicles? I would think an older car would be less desirable as a trade, as it can't nearly be sold for enough to justify itself (unless it goes to auction, that is).
Could you also explain a little bit about what happens at dealer auctions? i'm curious (also would like to know how I could possibly get in on one!







)
Thanks!

_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:51 AM 2-23-2006_


_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:52 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_anything?
If Pluto is a Dog WTF is Goofy ?

A cow.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Several Questions (redynsem)*

REDYNSEM, wow! a lot of questions. i'll try to answer everything as best i can. i'm not sure about the whole stereo thing as far as the steering wheel. you'll have to talk to your local dealer for that one. personally, i think the sound system is great! i can see if you're one of those stereo junkies. they don't like anything that's factory. we've found over the past 6 months with the new products the people buying these cars are an even mix of male to female that average in the mid 30s. the gti has brought a surprising 50% mix male to female in the ave late 40s! go figure. as far as being enthusiastic about the product. if i had one vw and it sucked, yes. i would have a bad taste in my mouth about the brand. but looking at the brand my whole life, 5 years at the dealer, 95% of the owners don't have major issues. so, as a whole, i'm very happy with the brand!! and the ride, suspension, i love it. i think it's a nice blend on the road. this all coming from a guy that has no interest in modifying anything. i want stock stuff and i think the new gti is great right out of the box! i hope we see you behind the wheel of another vw soon. if they were really that bad, no one would own a vw. it sounds isolated. either way, good luck with your honda!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (max.f)*

MAX.F, not sure. it's different in other countries. you may want to try another thread in the service related stuff here in vortex. sorry


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (VDub2625)*

VDUB2625, wow! thanks for reading the whole thread!! let me see... i can't speak for other salespeople as far as you driving in on an old vdub. personally, i love the old cars and the owners are very passionate about their cars. even more so that newer owners. my family still drives old vdubs. i have the newest one in the family. so, i like talking to and listening to old vdub owners and their awesome stories! some complain a lot, but that's cool too. at least they're passionate about it. i've been asked a few questions like this in the thread. some salespeople "pre-qualify" their customers. what i mean is they look at you and make a decision in their own head if you're worth talking to or not before they even get the whole picture. when this happens they tend to blow off the customer and try to get you out the door as fast as they can so they don't "waste thier time". sorry this has happened to you. look for the post i did about my experience buying a ring. as far as the trade ins, we don't see too many old vw trades. remember, a used car is only worth what someone's willing to pay for it. a used ford taurus, crap. a dime a dozen. worthless. a used vw vanagon 4speed manual with 250k, still worth good money!! go figure?!? as far as auctions, it takes a trained buyer to get a good deal at an auction. usually you need a dealer license to get into one unless it's public. sorry, but their are no wolfsburg dealers in your area that i can find. hope all this helps!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_VDUB2625, wow! thanks for reading the whole thread!!

You're welcome







I tried not to uselessly repeat anything, and there is some good info in here









_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_let me see... i can't speak for other salespeople as far as you driving in on an old vdub. personally, i love the old cars and the owners are very passionate about their cars. even more so that newer owners. my family still drives old vdubs. i have the newest one in the family. so, i like talking to and listening to old vdub owners and their awesome stories! some complain a lot, but that's cool too. at least they're passionate about it.

Obviously, you care but I was jsut wondering what your general expirence was with other salespeople and older cars. They seem to shun them, in my opinion.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_i've been asked a few questions like this in the thread. some salespeople "pre-qualify" their customers. what i mean is they look at you and make a decision in their own head if you're worth talking to or not before they even get the whole picture. when this happens they tend to blow off the customer and try to get you out the door as fast as they can so they don't "waste thier time". sorry this has happened to you. look for the post i did about my experience buying a ring.

I can understand this, it's jsut frustrating when you're sitting in (and seriously thinking about purchasing) an mk4, and there's a guy standing over your shoulder, not saying anything









_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_a used ford taurus, crap. a dime a dozen. worthless.

gee, thanks







<----- see cars list, it's for sale if anyone wants it! only a few cents!









_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_sorry, but their are no wolfsburg dealers in your area that i can find. hope all this helps! 









Wow, that's suprising. THere are about 5 or 6 dealers I can think of within a 10 mile radius, too. Is the closest one near Boston? (I affiliate myself more with Rhode Island, anything in that area?)


----------



## project16jetta (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (VDub2625)*

ok ok heres a question...i have a 91 jetta and i had 2 mechanics look at it and theres no way i can get a cone air filter in that motor without spendng all kinds of money on the kit...all i really want is that deep intake sound does anyone know wat i can do to my air box????


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (project16jetta)*

Cone filters suck. If all you want is a noise, cut a hole in the fender side of the bottom half of the box. This isn't the thread for that kind of question, though.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (VDub2625)*

VDUB2625, sorry about the taurus thing. you get my point though. the closest wolfsburg dealer is in the boston area, none in RI. i forget the city. i'm no longer at work.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Would you say the average VW salesman knows very much about the actual car they are selling, or do they just get the jist of the basic features and kind of schmoose the rest? From what I got at the last few dealerships some of the salesmen didn't really know much about the car. Hell, I had to show 1 guy how to open the trunk! Obviously you are an pure breed, and this thread is proof. I guess I'm wondering if when you get a new car like the MK5 do they sit you guys down and give you a tech run down of the car or is it up to you to learn it?


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Kain420)*

i guess they can read the manual as much as we can lol. You would htink they have a lot of time to do this since most of them just stand around at my dealership


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Echomatrix)*

and what is the "fast" thing on the new VW commercials?
I dont understand what I look at


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Echomatrix)*

the Fast is a concept by the GTI marketing team. it's a lil toy in the shape of a Rabbit. They give them away with new GTIs.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

Once a VIN has been flagged for modification, does the information go into a nationwide database, or is the information kept on file by each dealer?


_Modified by performula at 8:54 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (performula)*

PERFORMULA, i don't think the VIN gets flagged.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Kain420)*

KAIN420, i guess it's up to the individual as far as how professional they want to be. our sales department is made up of enthusiests and we all have vw backgrounds with our families. i say shame on the salesperson if the customer show him about the product he should know inside and out. thanks for reading this thread!!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

VW Meyers: It's been awhile since I appeared on this thread. Earlier, probably hundreds of posts ago, I asked what your thoughts were about the possibility of VW0A packing up and leaving the States. You replied that they are going nowhere; there were many new models coming, owners of VW's were very passionate about their cars, etc. Your reply cheered me up and indeed, sales this year are much improved over 2005. However: Perhaps because of my blind loyalty to all things with a VW badge, or most likely ignorance, I had no clue that VWoA's annual losses (in the billions of dollars) equated to more than $5000 for every car sold in the US. Obviously, dealerships aren't knocking Five grand off the stickers of everything, but this is a very serious problem, i.e, lack of profit . I love VW's and have for over 40 years , but I need reassurance that I won't have to live in Europe or Mexico or Brazil to continue owning them. How confident are you that VWAG in Wolfsburg will rectify these astronomical deficits? Or do they make so much money across the Pond that it is offsetting? What is preventing the powers that be in Germany to simply say, "We don't make any money in the US. Let's pull out." ? I don't want to be pessimistic. I LOVE VW, but when I realized the implications of losing over a Billion Dollars annually for the past few years, my heart sank. Another poster on the Tex said it very eloquently: "I love VW, but I want to know that they'll be here for the long haul........." Those are my sentiments.......110%


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_That's a great question! VW has a program called 'brand standards" that is in place for most VW dealers. I think the dealer has the option of participating in brand standards. It's not easy. Every department, including service has to operate under it's rules. The program was designed to make a dealer run smoother and better from internal operations to customer service. We have a great service department here and my dealer belongs to the VW president's club and wolfsburg crest club. Only the top 50 dealers get the crest club and only the top 10 get the president's. Look for those awards at you local dealer and you should find an excellent service department!!

I just finished reading all 9 pages of this thread, and didn't see a way to determine where the nearest (to me in St. Louis, MO) Wolfsburg Crest Club dealer is located. Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. 
In a side note, I would think VW would want to tell everybody where their best dealers are located. I think it would be an incentive for the lesser dealers to improve...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jimb)*

But not every dealer can be on the list, so thus the paradox: some dealers will always lose. In an area like mine (I have at least 5 dealers in a 25 mile radius), someone(s) is going to lose out, and close. Thus less money for VW (those underperforming dealers could still be raking in a nice profit). And as previously mentioned, no dealers in my area re certified; you have to go all the way to Boston (45 mins away) for that.


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_But not every dealer can be on the list, so thus the paradox: some dealers will always lose. In an area like mine (I have at least 5 dealers in a 25 mile radius), someone(s) is going to lose out, and close. Thus less money for VW (those underperforming dealers could still be raking in a nice profit). And as previously mentioned, no dealers in my area re certified; you have to go all the way to Boston (45 mins away) for that.

Yes some dealers might lose, but I doubt that all five of the dealers near you are great dealerships. VW needs a way to reward the good dealerships. The number of dealers rewarded does not have to be capped, but the requirements must be high enough to prevent everybody from attaining special status. 
In an perfect world, all dealerships would be fair, honest, and provide great service after the sale. In the world I live in, this is not the case. I am in the market for a new VW, and I would love to take my business to a local dealer that wants a good customer. In my area, my choices are limited to dealers that are barely acceptable all the way down to stealership.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jimb)*

Well, I have a special geographic situation. One is on Rt. 44 (MAJOR auto area around here), another services Providence, another is for Newport, one services my town (kinda central to all the others, which are at least 20 mins away each), and another is for the cape area. The point is, people are too lazy to drive from one area to another (here in NE everything is clustered much in the same way). if VW lost a dealer or two around here, it would probably hurt sales.

_Quote, originally posted by *jimb* »_The number of dealers rewarded does not have to be capped, but the requirements must be high enough to prevent everybody from attaining special status.

Well, if you think about it, why CAN'T every dealer be special? That would show that VW dosen't allow low standards, anywhere


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Well, if you think about it, why CAN'T every dealer be special? That would show that VW dosen't allow low standards, anywhere









I really wish this were the case. Unfortunately from what Jamie (head of VWVortex) has posted, the dealership franchise agreements don't give VW a lot of leverage to improve the bad dealerships. Thus, my original suggestion of rewarding the good dealers publicly and letting consumers make an informed decision as to where to take their business.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (fortysomething)*

HI FORTYSOMETHING. i remember you. how's the beetle? yeah, pretty raw deal with vw here in the us hunh? they loose money on every car they sell in the us market. the deal is that if you can't make it in the us, you just can't make it. they are looking to lower the materials cost, not the quality of materials. if they can do that, we'll see cheaper cars without losing quality. i wouldn't worry about vw going anywhere. i think they are on the right track with their cars, advertising, and marketing. they'll keep making them if we all keep buying them. thanks!


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hope you can answer this for me. I want to know the reason for VWoA or VW Germany on offering pre-packaged options for the North American market. 
I like how well equipped the new cars are, but when you get into adding options to make it more personal, everything falls apart IMO. 
Although the package may make it simple for the consumer, unfortunately if you want an option you get stock with something else that you don't care for but still have to pay. 
I'll appreciate you feedback.
Thanks.
Good thread by the way


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (gard_96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gard_96vr6* »_Although the package may make it simple for the consumer, unfortunately if you want an option you get stock with something else that you don't care for but still have to pay. 

Kinda like trying to get a sunroof without sattelite radio, or leather without climatronic in a new GTI?







I hate packages. i like the old days where the package was a suggested set of options


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (gard_96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gard_96vr6* »_Hope you can answer this for me. I want to know the reason for VWoA or VW Germany on offering pre-packaged options for the North American market. 
I like how well equipped the new cars are, but when you get into adding options to make it more personal, everything falls apart IMO. 
Although the package may make it simple for the consumer, unfortunately if you want an option you get stock with something else that you don't care for but still have to pay. 
I'll appreciate you feedback.
Thanks.
Good thread by the way











I couldn't agree more. I don't want a sunroof, and you have to get one before you can get almost anything else on the mkV GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Even the mk4 wasn't that bad. They don't really offer "options" any more, just trim levels.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (gard_96vr6)*

GARD_96VR6: that's a great question. there are two schools of thought to this. people who like the packages and those who don't. we used to have "a la carte" options and it was a nightmare! because VW is not a volume manufacturer like a domestic car, we never had tha exact match on the lot. since the inventories are always low, we can only have so many cars and combinations. it used to be, "i want the sunroof, no heated seats, but i also want homelink and a cd changer." most likely, no one had what people wanted. now with the packages, it's much easier to stock inventory and customers, on a whole, are much happier when they shop for a vw. needless to say, i'm a big fan of the packages and i think VW packaged their cars just right. hope this helps and thanks for being a part of this thread! tell all your friends to check me out!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jimb)*

JIMB, i am able to look up within a special dealer site who was a part of the wolfsburg club. i'll say this now. since people started asking me who is a wolfsburg dealer in their area, i've decided not to mention those dealers anymore. there are two reasons for this. First, i do not want to promote a dealer i know nothing about, nor do i want to put down a dealer i know nothing about. second, the information i get about the program is in some cases outdated and things may have changed in that dealer. i hope you all can appreciate my stance on this topic. i will no longer promote any dealer i know nothing about. thanks for understanding!


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_we used to have "a la carte" options and it was a nightmare! because VW is not a volume manufacturer like a domestic car, we never had tha exact match on the lot. since the inventories are always low, we can only have so many cars and combinations. it used to be, "i want the sunroof, no heated seats, but i also want homelink and a cd changer." most likely, no one had what people wanted. now with the packages, it's much easier to stock inventory and customers, on a whole, are much happier when they shop for a vw.

I appreciate what you're saying for inventory cars. What I would like to see as an adjunct, though, is the ability to order the car the way you want it, with a substantial (like 25%) non-refundable deposit and the understanding that it may take 4-6 months to arrive, depending on factory build schedules. There would need to be limits, of course, due to government safety certifications and such, but within the set packages could be a much more diverse product suite for people who know exactly what they want, are willing to wait for it, and are willing to put up real money to get it.


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

vwmyers. I understand your point, still it would be good idea if they offer both, packages and a real make your own knowing that it will take 3 to 4 month or more to be delivered. I will have to agree with B4A3whatnext on this one.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (gard_96vr6)*

we seem to get just 1 order every 6 months or so. so, i don't think most people like to wait 3-4 months to get their car.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

vwmyers,
I just read the whole thread and the answers are great. I have several questions that I would like to ask.
1. Will the MK5 have a facelift or new features coming out soon?
2. Will the Touraeg come with a smaller TDI engine?
3. What is your favourite current VW and why?
Cheers


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_JIMB, i am able to look up within a special dealer site who was a part of the wolfsburg club. i'll say this now. since people started asking me who is a wolfsburg dealer in their area, i've decided not to mention those dealers anymore. there are two reasons for this. First, i do not want to promote a dealer i know nothing about, nor do i want to put down a dealer i know nothing about. second, the information i get about the program is in some cases outdated and things may have changed in that dealer. i hope you all can appreciate my stance on this topic. i will no longer promote any dealer i know nothing about. thanks for understanding!

Thank you for your responding to my question, and I respect your reasons for not providing any specific information. 
I wish VWoA would publish the list of Wolfsburg dealers in a simple press release. Then I could read the press release to find out where the nearest Wolfsburg dealer is located. If this list has been made available publicly, I would appreciate a link.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I'm sorry you feel that way. I have been a fan of vwvortex for a long time and just wanted to give back in some way. I didn't realize you had all the answers and that I'm not welcome here. I'll make a deal with you...I'll leave my questioning open, and you don't have to participate. Fair enough?

Why do some poeple make fun of people that are trying to do something good, or give back>????








I think its VERY GENEROUS of this guy to give his time to help out others!!! All of you who made fun of him.....? GO EAT A DICK!!!!!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

Question:
If i show up to a dealership with $10,000,-12,000. Can I get 0% financing? If you don't think so, what would i prob get?
Looking at MK4 passat wagons with or without 4motion 2000-2004


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I think Volkswagen reinvented the tricycle! Not a fan.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_Question:
If i show up to a dealership with $10,000,-12,000. Can I get 0% financing? If you don't think so, what would i prob get?
Looking at MK4 passat wagons with or without 4motion 2000-2004

You MIGHT be able to get a 2000 Passat w/o 4motion for $12,000, but as he said before, cash is NOT attractive (they don't make the money off of financing that they normally would).


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Actually, some cash is very attractive. If the amount financed exceeds wholesale value for the vehicle (i.e. your downpayment doesn't cover tax, license, doc fees and dealer profitr margin) then it increases the risk taken by the lender (the rate goes up). So cash is good! 
Contrary to much that is written, dealers don't make a fistfull of cash because someone finances a lot of money. Most banks are restricting the amount of rate markup a dealer can do at this point (and I think that's probably a good thing). That can present a problem though when we are trying to help a customer who is in a negative equity situation with their trade-in.
Hope that was clear.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_Question:
If i show up to a dealership with $10,000,-12,000. Can I get 0% financing? If you don't think so, what would i prob get?
Looking at MK4 passat wagons with or without 4motion 2000-2004

Rate is about risk that the bank has in making the loan. It would depend as much upon your credit history, length of time on the job and at your residence as it would on equity position in the vehicle (your downpayment).
That said, VW currently has some terrific rates on Certified Used vehicles - and terms to 84 months for later model Certified Units as well.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (RzinDubs)*

RZINDUBS, the MK5 is the facelift, unless i am misunderstanding you. the touareg is not scheduled to come out with a smaller TDI in the us, but they have a 5-cyl in europe. my favorite dub is the vanagon. i owned one and it was the best to drive! bus and vanagon owners used to honk at me and wave and i thought that was so cool to be part of that crowd. as far as the new models, i love the new GTI!! thanks for reading the thread!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (1.8TRabbit)*

1.8TRABBIT, thanks for sticking up for me!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

MK2JETTARUNNER, having any kind of cash has nothing to do with getting 0% interest on a car. 0% interest is not being offered by anyone except for dodge at this point. maybe some other. you'll never see 0% for a used car. your interest rate will depend on credit rating and down payment. used car rates are between 6 and 9% right now. they've been on the rise. you can always go to a credit union. they may have some special programs. if you look at a pre-owned certified passat and finance through vw credit, you can get rates as low as 2.9%. good luck in your vw search!!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jimb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimb* »_
Thank you for your responding to my question, and I respect your reasons for not providing any specific information. 
I wish VWoA would publish the list of Wolfsburg dealers in a simple press release. Then I could read the press release to find out where the nearest Wolfsburg dealer is located. If this list has been made available publicly, I would appreciate a link.

Ask your local dealer if they'll share their most recent Volkswagen CSI and SSI scores with you. These score (Sales Satisfaction Index, Service Satisfaction Index) are specific to each dealer and the published page shows the surrounding dealers in the area, as well as Regional and National averages. Look at YTD averages - not just the month which can sometimes show a momentary swing. That will give you a better idea what kind of experience to expect at your local dealer. 
The Wolfsburg Crest Club is a factory to Dealer award - and although it has a CSI/SSI component, it is also judged by many other aspects that aren't necessarily directly beneficial to the consumer. I don't say that as sour grapes, becuase I have recieved the award as well. The years that I have missed it generally was because my wholesale parts purchases didn't meet their objective (again...it's a Factory to Dealer award). I could have won simply by buying more parts (buying the award). The Wolfsburg Crest is nice to see, but don't take it for a guaranteed great experience. Look to the CSI/SSI if you want a current picture.
Best Regards All,

Kevin Eckhart
Dealer Prin.
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (RzinDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RzinDubs* »_1. Will the MK5 have a facelift or new features coming out soon?

I don't understand this question, they JUST released the Mk5, facelifts don't generally come until at least a year or two after the inital release.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (VDub2625)*

VDUB2625, i think the vortex member who asked the question is in europe. if this is the case, they've had the mk5 for a while now. we just got the car so you're right that we wouldn't see a face lift for some time.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (KESBVW)*

KESBVW has a great point! looks like he is a dealer prin. so that's coming from the top! however, no matter how a dealer rates, i think it all comes down to the individual experience. i have visited many dealers in my time that i had a good experience with that i found out later they were rated one of the bottom dealers. they just happen to be on their upswing. my advice is to go by the first experience. go to their service department and ask the people waiting how their experience has been. that's what my mom did 16 years ago and she still drives the same golf gl today!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I'm not sure what you mean? I am a huge fan of VW. If you work for VW, you would know that they made a broadcast of the new GTI and Eos for the autoshow and kept saying they have this HUGE surprise at the end that will make a huge impact for VW and it was the GX3. It was not what we expected. I am entitled to give my opinion and so are you about all VW products and services. I think hearing people's opinions is one of the best things about VW owners! We all love our cars! Thanks for your reply.

Hmm...car Salesman with integrity.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

How hard is it to get a job at a VW dealership as far as sales go?
What do they look for.
Does amount known about VW's get any points


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

I applied for the parts dept. at many local dealerships, I would love a job there, but no dice


----------



## racertroy (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hey Mike,
Nice thread and thanks for the service...i've been wondering one thing...it involves:
1. VW clutch
2. VW warrenty
I bought a '02 Turbo-S Beetle with 38K miles certified from a Chicago dealer on Saturday. The next time I drove it, Monday, I noticed a clutch rattle. I called the GM at the dealership, and he said he would get back to me. That Thrusday, the clutch dropped out of it on as I was merging into traffic on the interstate (I'm fine by the way). VW Roadside towed it to the nearest dealer (not the dealer where I purchased the car). Anyway, here's the question: VW Warrenty informed me that it should have been fixed prior to leaving the lot as it was a noticiable rattle and should have been investigated. VW Warrenty ended up covering the driven disk assembly ($297) as the center had spun free (poor, multi-piece design). VW warrenty stated that the dealership had told them they would take care of the rest. To date, the dealership has not reimbursed me for the $1600 I've paid out of pocket for parts, labor and rental.
I've called and left over a 2 dozen messages with all levels of the organization, from GM, to Sales Mgr to Priciple, but have got no resolution.
Do you have any advice on a proper next step?
Does VWofA care enough to influence?
Any advice would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you,
--ts


----------



## GetDaMemo (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (racertroy)*

Next step, contact VWOA. They told you that the selling dealer was to pay right? Get them to send you proof of that. Then take it to the dealer (GM or Service Manager). When it comes down to it, it seems that your "fight" will be with the dealer.
It is hard to say if the tech would have noticed it during the certification process. I hope that it works out ok.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

MK2JETTARUNNER, i think you would need to find a dealer who is looking for a salesperson. i have only worked for one VW dealer, so that's all i know. when i was hired, they were looking for someone who has not sold cars before that has a good attitude. someone they can train the way they want their sales team to be. my advice is to be sincere and enthusiastic about the brand and the industry itself. be willing to learn new things everyday and listen well to others. don;t think of it as "would they want to hire me", but more like "is this the dealer i'd like to work for". be different if you get an interview. have some questions ready and be prepared, look good too. a little vw knowledge helps too!







good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (racertroy)*

RACERTOY, it sounds like it wasn't checked out properly. if that happened at my dealership, we would have fixed it no ploblem. we wouldn't let a customer buy a cpo from us and the next day leave them stranded. to this sounds like a dealer issue. i can see why vwoa said it's on the dealer for not checking the car properly. a clutch is NOT covered under a certified warranty. i would contact the dealer you had it fixed at, not the the dealer where you bought it, and ask who the area vw rep is and if he can be contacted about the issue. let him contact your original dealer since you get no answer from them. other than that, you can contact vwoa customer service and take it up with them, but you may not get anywhere. good luck!


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_other than that, you can contact vwoa customer service and take it up with them, but you may not get anywhere. good luck!









Thats where the whole thing falls off the rails.
Time and time again Vw customer service doesn't seem to help.


----------



## racertroy (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks Mike....I'll let you guys know how it works out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
--troy


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for all your help mike.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

Hey Mike - in another forum there has been some debate on the VW CPO warranty. The way other salesman have explained it to me, and the way I understand it is that the 2/24000 warranty goes in effect on the purchase date if the factory warranty is expired. If the factory warranty is still in effect, the CPO kicks in AFTER the factory warranty is up. Also the car can't have LESS than 12,000 miles on it. Thus, if you buy a 2 year old CPO with 15,000 miles on it, your total warranty coverage, theoretically, could take you all the way up to 74,000 miles. Others have insisted that the CPO runs concurrently with any factory warranty left, which makes no sense to me. After all, if a used VW is a CPO and it has low mileage, say 20,000, the CPO would expire BEFORE the factory warranty, so whats the point?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_so whats the point?

To boast CPO coverage on all cars while taking a minimal hit from warranty claims







cause we all know VWs like to take a dump from time to time.


----------



## xinnek (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

vwmyers is right, if the car isn't checked out properly, they won't cover it. It is up to the dealer.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (bill1975)*

BILL1975, here is the way vw's cpo warranty works. the vw has to have been registered at least once. it cannot be more than 5 calendar years old and no more than 75k miles on it. starting with 2002 models, you get the balalce of factory warranty, if there is any left, and when it runs out, whether by years or miles, then that's when the 2 year / 24k mile warranty kicks in. say the vw cpo has 74k and is 4 years old, you now get only 2 years or 24k miles. there is no more factory warranty left. that takes you to 98k. pretty cool huh! now say you have a 2 year old vw cpo with 13k on it, you get the balance, then the 2 year / 24k after that. hope this clears things up.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

thats what i thought! thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## VW_R32 (Apr 26, 2005)

i was at my VW dealer tonight and he told me that the R32 is coming to the states between sept-nov??? true??


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VW_R32)*

VW_R32, i have only heard rumors. i cannot confirm anything at this point. i have a feeling they will come out with something like that. i also heard a possible R36.


----------



## Jamblastx (Feb 21, 1999)

So on Saturday, I got a chance to meet Mike at his dealership in Pennsylvania as over the last week and a half we have been corresponding and working out a deal to turn in my leased MINI Cooper S 11 months early and get into a new GTI which I picked up on Saturday. I just wanted to let everyone know that he and the staff of Wynn VW were great and it was worth the three hour drive not to deal with the BS sales staffs that I have experienced at my local VW dealers.
Before I even started corresponding with Mike in order to work out the deal, I was at my local VW dealer to service my wife’s Touareg and was admiring a new GTI on the showroom floor. A dealer walked up to me to try to sell it to me but when he found out that I was only there for servicing and that my MINI had 11 months to go on the lease he just stated ‘Well I’ll see you next year then’. I then contacted Mike just to ask a question about the summer tires on the GTI and to see if he would be interested in taking the MINI a few months early. Much to my surprise he stated that if I got the payoff figure for the MINI he may be able to work out a deal to buy it outright of which he did.
Other than trying to figure out the confusing differences between NY and PA leases and other details (like finding the car how I wanted it equipped), we were able to work out a deal and I am now loving my new GTI. Thanks Mike!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Jamblastx)*

JAMBLASTX, thanks for your kind words. it was a pleasure working with and thanks for being patient with me getting all the ny details in order. i hope you're having a lot of fun with your new GTI and that your trip home was safe and enjoyable. no speeding tickets now!! CONGRATS AGAIN!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jamblastx (Feb 21, 1999)

No speeding tickets but I could have since you really have to keep an eye on the speedometer. I was pleasantly surprised at the handling since I was coming out of the MINI which handled like a go-kart but I agressively took an off-ramp and was pleasantly surprised on how well it handled (the summer perfomance tires probably has something to do with that). Much better than my old Mk IV GTI VR6. Also, I keep on forgetting that it is a turbo 4 since it 'feels' like my old VR6 GTI's (but faster). Very impressive VW!


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

is there gonna be a Scirocco in 2008 ?


----------



## VW_R32 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

hey thanks for the reply man


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Space9888)*

SPACE9888, i don't know of any remake of the scirocco, officially.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I had something happen to me that didn't make any sense what so ever. I went test driving the new VW's a couple weekend's ago. Got to test drive the new GLI with DSG and 6 speed, new GTI with 6 speed, and an Audi A3 with 6 speed (all were 2.0t's by the way). Just out of curiousity, I wanted to see where I could be if I could finance the A3. After giving the sales guy my info, and after sitting for a little while, I noticed a pristine mkIV 1.8t in reflex silver. I asked the sales guy about it (looked to test drive it), and he seemed like he didn't want me with that mkIV. I went ahead and asked him if he could see about financing with that car (the mkIV) as well. He says sure, goes to wherever he went (think manager desk), and after what had to have been like 2 minutes, comes back and says he can't finance the mkIV for us. He gave me some bs reason about it not being expensive enough. The car was $21k, had 23,000 miles on it, and it was an '04 GTI. I got my '03 GTI with 20,000 more miles on it financed less than 6 months before. So whats the deal? Why did the salesguy completely ignore my interest in the older car, and *heavily* pressure me into getting a car that was $10,000 more (commission I suspect)? How can something not be expensive enough?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_I had something happen to me that didn't make any sense what so ever. I went test driving the new VW's a couple weekend's ago. Got to test drive the new GLI with DSG and 6 speed, new GTI with 6 speed, and an Audi A3 with 6 speed (all were 2.0t's by the way). Just out of curiousity, I wanted to see where I could be if I could finance the A3. After giving the sales guy my info, and after sitting for a little while, I noticed a pristine mkIV 1.8t in reflex silver. I asked the sales guy about it (looked to test drive it), and he seemed like he didn't want me with that mkIV. I went ahead and asked him if he could see about financing with that car (the mkIV) as well. He says sure, goes to wherever he went (think manager desk), and after what had to have been like 2 minutes, comes back and says he can't finance the mkIV for us. He gave me some bs reason about it not being expensive enough. The car was $21k, had 23,000 miles on it, and it was an '04 GTI. I got my '03 GTI with 20,000 more miles on it financed less than 6 months before. So whats the deal? Why did the salesguy completely ignore my interest in the older car, and *heavily* pressure me into getting a car that was $10,000 more (commission I suspect)? How can something not be expensive enough?

Used cars are often more difficult to finance than new cars. Used mk4s are a bad buy right now because they stand to lose a considerable amount of thier value with the mkVs hitting the market and dealerships giving HUGE discounts for leftover mkIV inventory. I test drove a Land Rover a couple of years ago and could easily get financing for a new one at $42K, but a used one that was $35K, the banks wouldn't touch.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

here's a question....
do you still monitor this thread?:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2514743


----------



## jpmccormac (Mar 31, 2004)

*Standard Safety Features on Golf V (non-GTI)*

What are the standard safety features on the Golf V? Do they come with Side Curtain Airbags standard like the new Hondas? What about Anti-Lock Braking System (ABS)?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (jpmccormac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpmccormac* »_What are the standard safety features on the Golf V? Do they come with Side Curtain Airbags standard like the new Hondas? What about Anti-Lock Braking System (ABS)?


ABS has been standard on GTIs for years. Side curtain airbags have been standard since midway through the mkIV production run (late 2002). There are also standard side impact airbags that deply from the sides of the front seats. The VW Golf has been the safest car in its class for several years now, and VW/Audi vehicles have been number one in NHSTA safety ratings for their respective classes for the last few years. Yes, safer than Volvo. Honda doesn't come close in the safety department.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (clklop1)*

CLKLOP1, yes, i'm still here. it's been a while since anyone has posted anything for me. i saw a drop off after one of my customers purchased a new GTI from me off of this thread. he had some nice words to say, so i'm wondering why the drop off. thanks for keeping in contact!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (jpmccormac)*

JPMCCORMAC, the new GTI has front, side, and curtain airbags as standard. note that the side airbags are seat mounted. this is a better design since the airbags move with the seat, it doesn't matter how far back or close the seat is positioned. it's always in the propper position for maximum safety. the new gti comes standard with ABS-anti-lock backes, ASR-traction control, and ESP-stability control.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (the_journalist)*

THE_JOURNALIST, actually, the honda civic has a better crash test than the new jetta/gti based on the IIHS. 
http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=603
http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=231


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_THE_JOURNALIST, actually, the honda civic has a better crash test than the new jetta/gti based on the IIHS. 

That's really surprising considering the track record of Hondas in the past. Civics usually score right up there with your average beer can. Good to see that they have finally started building a safer car. Sad to see that it did better than the VW in crash tests.


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Sad to see that it did better than the VW in crash tests.

Only in the "Leg/foot, right" Category which for some reason doesn't make much sense to me...


----------



## jpmccormac (Mar 31, 2004)

*Lockable Head Restraints MK V base Golf?*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_ The VW Golf has been the safest car in its class for several years now, and VW/Audi vehicles have been number one in NHSTA safety ratings for their respective classes for the last few years.

Well, the Mark IV Golf rated very poorly (one of the worst) in European NCAP tests for head restraints in rear end collisions mainly because of non-locking head restraints. Has this been addressed on the base Golf V? I would guess it has since the Jetta V seems to have better head restraints.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Lockable Head Restraints MK V base Golf? (jpmccormac)*

what are the present money factors for a GLI lease, not Tier 1 credit? also, the residuals, specifically for both a 3 and 4 year, 10k mile per year lease? thanks in advance.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Lockable Head Restraints MK V base Golf? (jpmccormac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpmccormac* »_
Well, the Mark IV Golf rated very poorly (one of the worst) in European NCAP tests for head restraints in rear end collisions mainly because of non-locking head restraints. Has this been addressed on the base Golf V? I would guess it has since the Jetta V seems to have better head restraints. 

It was still the safest car in its class according to US crash tests. The European tests do show a major weakness though. The head restraints have to be adjusted properly or they don't do jack. Most people just leave them at their lowest setting and never adjust them. Of course, at 6'4", no car has head restraints that do me any good anyway.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Lockable Head Restraints MK V base Golf? (blackmagic1.8)*

BLACKMAGIC1.8, the money factor is .00061 plus dealer markup for tier a. expect somewhere around .00200 or so, depends on personal credit. the residual i believe is 66% for 10k, 24/m.


----------



## Rangarik (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Lockable Head Restraints MK V base Golf? (vwmyers)*

Space9888, yes in 2008 comes the new scirocco
vw will remake it. officially ' s gives still no pictures, as soon as Volkswagen which has, shows I it you gladly
greetings from wolfsburg / germany 
Rangarik


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

VW HAS ANNOUCED A NEW NAME FOR THE NEW GOLF! ANYONE HAVE ANY GUESSES?? IT'S PRETTY COOL!


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Yes, it's the Rabbit...
How about any information about it? Specifically, COLORS??
Pricing sounds great... $14,900 to start??


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*

Any word on the 4 Door Rabbit GTI?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (unixb0y)*

still july.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*

not yet on colors. they are telling us some basic colors like silver, black, white, etc. for now.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_not yet on colors. they are telling us some basic colors like silver, black, white, etc. for now.

that's not good enough... green and blue, hopefully nice shades...
when would official word on colors, and when could orders be placed?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*

I think they would be the same color as the current GTI... and why did you say Rabbit GTI?


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Mike,
What is the normal process someone goes through when *ordering* a new car? I understand picking out color, options, etc., but beyond that I have no idea what happens. When is financing worked out? Is there as much room to negotiate as there is when you're buying something off the lot? How much deposit do dealers normally want? 
Thanks again for the insight, I'm still trying to figure out what I want in my next car. I'm beginning to think about a Rabbit as an opportunity to have a nice new VW at a relatively low price.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*

BLACKMAGIC1.8, that's a good question. when placing an order with vw, you can lock in your financing thru vw credit when you place the order. so, what ever term you agree to at the time of sale, price, interest rate, lease terms, etc, is locked in until the car comes in. it used to be the price was the only thing locked in and the rate could go up or down. just visit your local dealer and ask to place an order. new rabbits are not yet availble for order though. the first ones will be available come early summer. oh yeah, my guess is discounting will not happen at first since it is a new car, but no matter. there's not much markup in a car like that. the most you may save is like $800 or so. so i say go for it asap!! good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

What was your honest opinion of the W8 and why do you think the car failed from a sales standpoint? 
As you can see from my profile I have an 03 W8 Tip with sport package. I love the car and it is my all time favorite. I have my opinions on where VW went wrong with this car but am curious as to your thoughts.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rwbassoc)*

RWBASSOC, my opinion is simple. vw was getting consumers ready for upscale products. it was the stepping stone to ideas such as the touareg and phaeton. obviously the touareg is a great vehicle and still in the line up. the phaeton is a nice car too, but just because you CAN make it, doesn't mean you SHOULD make it. all of this was the brainchild of the previous head of vw. he had a boner for doing stupid stuff like going upscale before addressing more crucial issues such as quality control and marketing in the us. not trashing you or your car, but bottom line, who needs an 8 cylinder passat anyway?


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_but bottom line, who needs an 8 cylinder passat anyway?









I don't look at it that way. IMO I got a close copy of an 8 cylinder A6 for about $20K less







. Most of the parts are interchangeable with my wife's A6. Granted, it does not have the panache or curb appeal to most but the driving experience is not all that different from an A6 4.2. I'll take my W8 any day over the wife's A6 - way more involving and fun to drive







. Best bargain for a German 8 cylinder sedan ever. 
People get too wrapped up in the image a car portrays. I can't believe anyone would pay premium price for a Lexus GS. This is nothing but a Toyota in a prom dress!








Interesting to hear your thoughts though.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rwbassoc)*

i like what you said about the lexus. that's a good way of looking at it!


----------



## bolda (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I heard, from the dealer I bought my 05 gti from that VW was about to come out with a dealer-installed performance package that would still be covered under the existing warranty. What can you tell me about that?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bolda)*

BOLDA, i checked with my parts dept. and they don't know of any kind of performace package. vw carries performace parts, but no package that i know of. i could be wrong. sorry i wasn't more helpful. i'll post if i get word of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bolda)*

Bolda,
Here is the passat version.
http://media.vw.com/article_di...=9882
It's not what you were asking for but it tends to support the notion that something like this might be availible on GTI's


----------



## bolda (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (unixb0y)*

I'll take a look at that. Thanks unixb0y.


----------



## Walter_Mitty (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok, I just ordered my 3rd VW. My first new car ever was a 1987 fox (Vin number was a lot of zeros with ending in 346, one of the first foxes in America?) I absolutely loved that car. My second VW however was the biggest piece of crap ever made. It was a 1997 jetta. You couldn't defrost the side windows & the windshield at the same time! Things like that drove me crazy. Any way with gas prices going nuts I decided to give VW another chance. I just ordered a 06 Jetta TDI. It will have almost every option. I opted out of nav after reading a few posts, thanks for the help. The one option the dealer told me this car is coming with, is the "17 wheel package. The dealer told me it will also include the "16 wheels! This is the first time the dealer has seen this so he is not sure if both sets of wheels will have tires on them too. I'm driving from MT to UTAH to pick this car up so its going to be a full trunk either way! Anyone out there seen this option or own a Jetta with it? Does any one have a picture of what the wheels will look like. VW web site is not the best for detailed info.
Thanks in advance!
sorry for the double post


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rwbassoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rwbassoc* »_.........This is nothing but a Toyota in a prom dress!








 The way I heard it, was "You can take a hooker and put her in a pretty dress, nice shoes, and makeup......but she's still a hooker".


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Ausweispflicht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ausweispflicht* »_ The way I heard it, was "You can take a hooker and put her in a pretty dress, nice shoes, and makeup......but she's still a hooker". 

Does that mean a Phaeton is an Audi A8 in a sleazy leather mini skirt??


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Walter_Mitty)*

WALTER_MITTY, ask your dealer for the code of the wheels. i think it's "JAL". if it is, then it's the Vision V alloys and you can look them up on vwdrivergear.


----------



## briankps (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Did the '95 golf / GTI have a 12 yr/unlimited mile corrosion warranty?
and would it extend ONLY to the SECOND owner?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (briankps)*

BRIANKPS, the '95 golf/gti had i believe an 8 year unlimited warranty. the balance would have carried over to the second owner. they were not galvanized steel at that time. that's why we have the 12k/unlim now. hope this helps!


----------



## obiwanvw (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hey guys, I'm writing to tell you guys about a recent experience with Mike, the VW sales rep that answers your questions in this forum. I was (and will have ordered) a new GTI united gray/6spd pkg 2/sirius. I live in Houston, and apparently the GTI wanted was not to be found, and a majority of the dealers here suck. I emailed Mike saying that I couldn't find one, he immediately went to work looking for the car that I wanted, first in my area, then in others to try and find me a car. Sadly it was not to be found, and I will be putting in an order shortly to get one. On the other hand Mike exemplified excellent customer service. If you live in PA or near there email Mike for a great price, and outstanding customer service. Mike if your ever in houston ill buy you a few rounds


----------



## Ergo (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_THE_JOURNALIST, actually, the honda civic has a better crash test than the new jetta/gti based on the IIHS. 


No, not really. I wrote the IIHS asking about comparing the 2 cars and here is a summary of their response.
1. You CANNOT compare vehicles in different size classes.
2. New Jetta is considered a midsize car because it now weighs more than 3,000lbs.
3. New Civic is a "small" car because it weighs less than 3,000lbs.
4. Given their very similar dimensions, a heavier car is safer. Period. The Jetta weighs 500lbs more than the Civic. 
5. Civic was rated only "Acceptable" in multiple categories including structure!







Why it should received a Gold is up for debate.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Standard Safety Features on Golf V (Ergo)*

that's pretty interesting...


----------



## swollen2 (Feb 20, 2006)

*CrossGolf/Marrakesh/Beduin(vwmyers)*

I have not read all of the posts in this thread, so I apologize if this is a repeat...
Do you (or anyone else) have any information as to whether the Golf SUV is going to be sold here in America? If so, do you have any information as to the dates?? I am interested in this car as a snow/dirt road car when the GTi is just not the right choice. The idea of a four-door, diesel, 4-motion golf that rides high enough to get through some mud holes in the boonies (where I am moving soon enough) is an ideal solution for me (and most likely many others who don't want a Rav-4 or Liberty). 
Thanks!
In case anybody else is interested and hasn't yet seen..
http://www.carspyshots.net/zer...age=1


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: CrossGolf/Marrakesh/Beduin(vwmyers) (swollen2)*

SWOLLEN2, that's a great question. vw is releasing a "golf" based small suv in the first quarter of 2008. any spy photos you see, i'm guessing, are incorrect since the golf has been out in europe for so long, it should be a new body style by then. we'll see. it's definitely coming, but not until early 2008. also look for a new van, scirocco (sp?), coupe larger than passat, new gti 3rd quarter 2007, and new jetta the same time. don't forget about the eos too this sept!!


----------



## swollen2 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: CrossGolf/Marrakesh/Beduin(vwmyers) (vwmyers)*

Hey, thanks for answering! 
While I am not in the market right away, 19 months is pretty far away. I hope everything would be perfect with that timeline! 
I emailed VWOA last week about this subject, but haven't recieved a response yet. 
I have seen so many 'spied/chopped' body styles, I don't know what to think. I am not too hung up on looks, as long as the materials are rugged. I am hoping for tough, with a little less luxury. More than the Liberty/CRV/RAV4/etc but not as much as the Taureg. Just a Golf..that is taller, a bit bigger, diesel and 4-motion..







I think that I am setting myself up for disappointment,,
When you say 1Q 2008, are you figuring that for the US, Europe or both?
Thanks!


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

Anything from VW with the TDI in say a 2 door golf/rabbit or smaller?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: CrossGolf/Marrakesh/Beduin(vwmyers) (swollen2)*

SWOLLEN2, i'm not sure about europe, i'm talking us. vw is putting the us a the head of the line when it comes to new products. this timeline is not an exact science, but a good estimate.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Dav8or)*

DAV8OR, the TDI rabbit should be available in the late 2007 model year, maybe not until after that. the reason is with our us regulations on diesel cars. there's something with the 2007 model year. however, vw has countered that with the new jetta. the new 2007 jettas will be gas and the TDIs are being sold as "2006" to get around the us stuff. they are calling them "extended 2006" model year cars. it sounds like the rabbit TDI will be a little ways off. hope this helps


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

About how much could I get a new 2005 or 2006 MKIV GTI with auto tranny (assuming I can find one) out the door now? Thanks


----------



## r36goil (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Is the Family and Friends discount real ?


----------



## Welllam (Mar 16, 2006)

What do you mean by 12 year corrosion warranty? If you get rust in the car without exposing bare metal, then they will fix it for you? How does this warranty work?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (SargeinAZ)*

SARGEINAZ, i doubt you'll find a 2005, and if you do, i wouldn't know the price since i think all dealers had to buy out their 05 inventory so prices would be all over theplace. the 06 mkiv has $1,000 back right now, so based on the options, take the sale price and subtract $1,000. that's the best i can tell you. my advice, buy the new mkv gti because it much nicer, or find a pre-owned certified gti in 04 or 05. this way you will get the balabce of the factory warranty PLUS an extra 2 years or 24,000 miles of factory warranty for being certified. good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (r36goil)*

R36GOIL, there are two f&f discounts. one is if the specific dealer has a program, the other is if you know someone that works for VWoA. if the latter, you pay invoice on most cars and is good through out the year. example, we have a f&f discount here that is about $100 over what we as employees pay for our dubs. the VWoA program is actually better than what i pay working for the dealer! so if you know someone in VWoA, go for it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Welllam)*

WELLAM, the corrosion warranty covers any kind of perforation to the sheet metel. not if you get a scratch and it gets rusty. now if the rusty scratch eats through the sheet metal within 12 years, that would be covered. it also does not cover paint. we use a really cool product from simoniz called system 5. you should check it out: http://www.simonizusa.com i hope this helps.


----------



## Welllam (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Does the 98 GTI VR6 have that 12 yr corrosion warranty too? My passenger door started to corrode for no reason.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_BRIANKPS, the '95 golf/gti had i believe an 8 year unlimited warranty. the balance would have carried over to the second owner. they were not galvanized steel at that time. that's why we have the 12k/unlim now. hope this helps!

I'm willing to bet it was the same for all Mk3s, so your 98 is probably just on the edge (or one year out, depending on when it was sold). Remember, though, that's rust *preforation*, not just corrosion.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Welllam)*

WELLAM, the 1998 model year had an 8 yr warranty for corrosion because the metal used back then was not the galvanized steel like they use today.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

I'd like to know if you believe the Monday/Friday/Wednesday car myth. My beetle was built on a Wednesday, both engine and final assembly. It's a 2002.5 with handcranks, which I have been assured is a rare option to have for that late model of car. My car has been rock sold, 88,000 on the clock with only one blown sensor to date. I replaced the timing belt nearly 3000mi ago and it was not horribly worn, my water pump was good, and my accessory belt was also not very worn. I drive the car in the 4-5k range daily, i don't let it "warm up," I basically have abused the every living life out of this car in 2 years (purchased 4/04 with 9120 miles on the odo). 
Why is it my plastics are still intact on the inside, my transmission still functions, and other than a ba crush washer causing oil to leak (*and my curb checks that keep me in constant need for new oil pan guards*) is it that every 98-2004 owner I've met with a hard top hates their car just about? They say this sensor blew, that sensor blew, it cost and arm and a leg to fix this that or the other... when, quite frankly, i drive this car like a $20 whore and it stands up to me and BEGS for more.
Is it because it's a GL no-frills? It is a 2.0, btw. I just don't understand how I got the golden no problems VW when everyone elses seems to be problem-prone. Can you give any logical insight? At first I thought the pre-2000 models might have had cheaper plastics/more poorly made plastic electronic connectors because of the demand.. but, the sales seem to be strong, and the drivers more fickle than ever about how quickly they'll replace a car should the latch to the armrest falls off more than once. Did I get, in your opinion, the typical VW and deal with the ultra-complaining buyers, or did I get a gem that wasn't ment for the US and they all really do suck?
Thanks!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

KCFOXIE, i'm glad to see your passion in driving our product! think about the forum you asked your question in... this website is for the hardcore and passionate vw owner, such as you and me! people who have a problem with anything want to make sure everyone knows about it! so i think you have just bumped into a few owners that were less than impressed with their vw. vw makes a great car! it's a fact that VW has one of the highest resale values and also has the best pre-owned certified programs!! this would be so if vw make a crappy product. keep the love going and pass it on!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

To kcfoxie
I'm in the same boat only I do not "beat" my cars and do take good care of them and maintain them by the book. I've had 3 Passats and 1 Audi A6. All have been reliable and in total, had only a few problems that I consider minor. My family also has had 1 Passat and 2 A6's. Again, they've had the same very positive experience. I have friends and business associates with another A6 and 2 with Passats. Again, no real problems or issues. Everyone is or has been very pleased with their VW / Audi products and except for one, purchased or leased again with VW / Audi. 
Like you, I read the Vortex Forums and think WTF. How can these people have all these problems? How in the World could VW have built 14 million Passats if the car is that trouble prone? How can the Passat be the number 1 car in Europe if all these people are having all these problems? How can VW be the number 1 import car of Japan? Gee, one would think the word would be out by now and VW would be out of business.
I'm not minimizing the problems people have with their cars. IMO VW owners are much more vocal as I think that on the whole, we are more passionate about our cars and therefore expect more from them than the typical cam/cord driver.


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike,would like to know the prices on the 2.0t wagon sport options.
Also the vw website has 2.9% finacing on the wagon,what is the lenght of payments?
Thanks for taking time to answer our questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Bill212)*

BILL212, there is no 2.0T sport package. the only way to get the sport package is to go with the 3.6L V6 model. also, the 2.9% financing is good for 36 months.


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Mike,am







about the following post that was logged last month.
"Just left the dealer, have copy of order sheet showing 2.0 available with sport pkg and also Bi-Xenon AFS lights as a stand alone option. No prices yet but it includes everything the 3.6 has except window shades, parking sensors. Hope this helps out"

_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_BILL212, there is no 2.0T sport package. the only way to get the sport package is to go with the 3.6L V6 model. also, the 2.9% financing is good for 36 months.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Bill212)*

BILL212, i checked into what you said and it looks like there are some option changes for next year that i was unaware of and you are correct. i also researched to see if there are any passat wagon sport packages out there yet and there are only 6 for the entire us and they are in production at the moment. it looks as if you will not see this car for at least 6 months.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Have you had any customers asking about the new Golf/Rabbit yet?


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

To vwmeyers: Yes, I agree that we're definetly the enthusiasts. I'm sort of used to the game of screaming fanatics (I also work with Macintosh users, a very vocal group that's resistant to change contrary to what Apple's numbers say) ... but it's overwhelming. All I can do is point to my car and say "I change the oil and it takes care of me. You obviously didn't love your car." and that usually gets me into an argument








To rwbassoc: Thanks. I really do bandage my bug when I beat it, but I kind of drive it so hard as to prove a point: a VW is still a dependable car. So many people ask me when I'm going to trade it in and I always grin when I say "i'll be buried in it most likely," which gets a lot of odd facial responses. 
They're great cars IMHO. They come with a good set of comfort options at any level (more unneeded ones as standard if you ask me, but I was raised with the mindset of why do you need air conditioning when we sold you a convertible hehe) and they handle well, even if the MK4 rear suspension hasn't changed much since the late 70s beetle!







Some things don't need perfecting, they were built right to start with.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_(I also work with Macintosh users, a very vocal group that's resistant to change contrary to what Apple's numbers say)

Damn Intel. Wait, it's not that bad... hmm, it's actually pretty fast... I culd get used to this!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (RzinDubs)*

RZINDUBS, i have a list going right now for people wanting to purchase the car!


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Are you taking a list of people who want to buy a Polo TDI?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (B4A3WhatNext)*

no list. we don't sell the polo in the us. you may want to look into the new rabbit coming this summer.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

vwmyers,
Do you have non-enthusiast customers who bring in MK2's in for service at your dealership. Just wondering if VW still services or has the ability for older cars or has everythnig moved to the newer cars?
Cheers


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (B4A3WhatNext)*

B4A3WHATNEXT, no list. we don't sell the polo in the us. you may want to look into the new rabbit coming this summer.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (RzinDubs)*

RZINDUBS, we do it all. two of our techs have been here since we were selling karmen g. as new!


----------



## harmonizer17 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

As Far as modifiying a car under warrenty ...what could i do without voiding the warrnety of the car. i just purchased a new 05 vw black gti 1.8t in march...I know u can purchased things from the Volkswagen website but the prices on majority of parts i can get cheaper. any help
?
becuz this month i was thinking about purchasing a diverter valve and cold air intake.


----------



## RGWFLY (Mar 12, 2002)

I am the current owner of a B5 passat I sometimes tow a small trailer for the home depot runs ect. I am interested in replacing this with a GLI or 2.0t.
Would adding a trailer hitch woid any warranty?
IS there any incentives for current owners of VW (not origional owner)?
When will new model year Jetta be introduced?
Thanks for the forum


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (RGWFLY)*

_*Hey eveyone! My computer crapped out at work and I have to wait a few days before I'm back up and running. Talk to all you guys soon!
-Mike*_


----------



## ChiTwnGTI (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Any word on a new Jetta Wagon or New Scirocco? Or possibly a completely new platform for a sport wagon? Thanks for all of your time and input.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (ChiTwnGTI)*

Have you had any customer interest in the Eos? Did you ever sell a Phaeton to a customer?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (harmonizer17)*

HARMONIZER17, sometimes it's on a dealer to dealer basis. example, if you know the service guy, hemay let you slide on some things. if you're not familiar with the service department, tey may not care at all and tell you it's not covered. we all know, as dealers, people like to mod their dubs. so, the best advice i can give is to check with your local service department. they'll be straight with you. good luck and make it fast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (RGWFLY)*

RGWFLY, few things. being in sales i don't get into warranty stuff much. you'll have to check with your local vw dealer. there are no owner incentives at this time and vw just came out with the new Jetta last year. you'll see a new, new Jetta in 2 to 3 more years.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (ChiTwnGTI)*

CHITWNGTI, there will be a new scirocco i think in the second quarter of 2008 as well as a few other models. i have some morenotes about all the new models somewhere. i'll post if i find it.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (RzinDubs)*

RZINDUBS, one thing i haven't seen since i've been with vw is lots of buzz about one of our products. the eos is gaining some awesome press and buzz! we have a long list of people to call once we get the eos. we also sell volvos and the new c70 base model starts around a fully loaded eos with a v6 engine! i think it will be a hot car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Cool, you sell Volvo's too! I really like both these cars but i will have to wait a few years before I can buy one. I prefer the C70 myself but for a used droptop, I would look at the previous C70, Audi TT roadster and the BMW 3 series. Which Volvo dealer do you work for?


----------



## cauliflower (Nov 3, 2005)

Are there any plans to offer a fuel-efficient engine in the upcoming Rabbit? The 2.5L at 22 city/30 highway is a deal-breaker for me. I'd rather wait for 35+ or better yet 40 mpg. I have been begging VWoA for a Polo for the better part of a decade and this very disappointing mpg 22/30 rabbit is not nearly what I had in mind, although the price is right.


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re:*

Hi. I plan on getting an `MY07 GTI when they make their way here. 
I live in Alaska, we have one VW dealership - well, there's one in Juneau too, but, it's a 12 hour drive and you have to take a Ferry and go through Canada. My question is: Am I S.O.L. on getting any kind of decent deal on a 07 GTI? Since there's one dealership and the GTI is a "hot commodity" if the dealership forces higher prices on me, what can I do to get them to a some-what civilized price? Or am I screwed to paying the premium?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (RzinDubs)*

RZINDUBS, i work for jim wynn vw and volvo in norristown, pa.
http://www.thewynngroup.com


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (cauliflower)*

CAULIFLOWER, there will eventually be a TDI diesel model in the rabbit. keep in mind, the more fuel effecient the car, the less power. the new rabbit is fitted with the 5 cylinder engine. it gets great gas mileage for the size and weight of the car. you should look at the current jetta tdi with mileage close to 50mpg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Minimaulak)*

MINIMAULAK, hello snow friend. i think you are out of luck since there is only one dealer there. here's my advice. i would contact the other dealer that's 12 hrs away and see what they will sell it to you for. if they don't give you a great price, then lie to your local dealer. seems sceevy, but i think that's all you can do. now, let's say you tell your local dealer the other guys will do $1,000 off (since you live so far, they will drop the price just to earn your business), your dealer may then go to something like $500 off to be competitive since you do not have to drive that far. all you need to do is appear willing to take that drive. all in all, i'm guessing you're financing, the difference between sticker price and dead cost is onlt about $30 per month and no one will sell that car at dead cost. figure about $15 per month between sticker and a discounted price. me telling you this is not something i'd usually recommend because it's against what i believe in as a sales person, but in your area you don't have competition. good luck either way and let us readers all know how you do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4_GLI_2005 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

ONE MORE QUICK ? I HEARD THERES A R36 COMING OUT NEXT YEAR HOW TRUE IS THAT IN IF IT IS WHAT WOULD BE THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THE R32 AND R36


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (MK4_GLI_2005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_GLI_2005* »_ONE MORE QUICK ? I HEARD THERES A R36 COMING OUT NEXT YEAR HOW TRUE IS THAT IN IF IT IS WHAT WOULD BE THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THE R32 AND R36

Caps lock!
Iit is true. passat has the 3.6l engine already, and it wil be in the GTI next year. It is a FSI VR6, 3.6l, and I believe 10.5* instead of 15*.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

sorry boys and girls. no R36!! we will have an R32 come out in the new body GTI with 250hp. the reason being the 3.6L has to have a different transmission and the new GTI is not fitted for it. so, vw would have to redesign the car to fit the new transmission. since the new GTI has been out in europe for a while, a new body style is coming already and that body style can be fitted with the new 3.6L and new trans.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

But the new body style will be out 2007 or 2008, correct? So the GTI will be getting an R36 next year, just not _this_ GTI


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

VDUB2625, i don't think we are getting a new gti for the next 2 to 3 years.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

What is the part number for the clips that hold up a headliner in a mk2 gti/golf? The nearby dealer said there are 3, but I need 4. They cost 3 bucks each or something.
Thanks.
And also, what program do you use that has that database of parts and stuff (kind of like the PET for Porsches).


----------



## MK4_GLI_2005 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

?????????????? Why is it we dont see some of VWs car s here in the USA but they r availabe in other countrys, like the concept T or C or R :


----------



## MK4_GLI_2005 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Last ???. Ive seen the 05 jetta R GT is the car ever going to hit the dealers ???? i know is a HPA project with lots of HP , do u know the retail on the car ???? its really nice sporty


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (MK4_GLI_2005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_GLI_2005* »_?????????????? Why is it we dont see some of VWs car s here in the USA but they r availabe in other countrys, like the concept T or C or R :

Concept T, R and C are just concepts. As for other models (Polo, Lupo, Touran, Sharan, Caddy, T5, the list goes on), VW probably dosen't feel they will sell well here (us Vortexers know better







), or they feel it will be too expensive to crash-test and import. The Jetta R-GT was alsoa concept model and will probably not be produced.


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:03 AM 5-29-2006_


----------



## MK4_GLI_2005 (May 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_MINIMAULAK, hello snow friend. i think you are out of luck since there is only one dealer there. here's my advice. i would contact the other dealer that's 12 hrs away and see what they will sell it to you for. if they don't give you a great price, then lie to your local dealer. seems sceevy, but i think that's all you can do. now, let's say you tell your local dealer the other guys will do $1,000 off (since you live so far, they will drop the price just to earn your business), your dealer may then go to something like $500 off to be competitive since you do not have to drive that far. all you need to do is appear willing to take that drive. all in all, i'm guessing you're financing, the difference between sticker price and dead cost is onlt about $30 per month and no one will sell that car at dead cost. figure about $15 per month between sticker and a discounted price. me telling you this is not something i'd usually recommend because it's against what i believe in as a sales person, but in your area you don't have competition. good luck either way and let us readers all know how you do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thanks for the response. 
Unfortunantly the other dealer, that's far away doesn't have any stock info up and since it's such a small island i doubt they got much. 
this weekend I ended up picking up a 2003 GTI 1.8T from a different dealership. as it turns out, my lack of credit made me too much of a high risk on a new car. I ended up with the next best thing in my opinion.







and in a year or so I'll be ready for a new car


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Minimaulak)*

MINIMAULAK, sounds like you got the best deal for you. I think I speak for all the vortex driver's,







CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Concept T, R and C are just concepts. 

Actually, the Concept C is more than a concept, judging by the name it goes by now, Eos. At your local VW dealer in July and August of 2006!
Concept C:








Eos:


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

SEPT. 9TH is official launch date.


----------



## agwminol (Nov 8, 2005)

*Auto transmission*

Have you heard complaints or had customers talk about auto transmission problems on mk4 2.0 jettas? Mine will jerk extremely hard into 2nd and 3rd gear on occasions. Works fine 98% of time, but when it acts up, it feels like I just dropped my transmission on the road when it changes gears. I am afraid of how much damage this may be causing. Of course it works fine when I take it in for service, and you can't check the fluid level on these cars but the dealer "says" it is ok. Is there any fix, or is this normal on these cars?


----------



## Frozen_SUn (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Have a question for you
Why is the paint on my MKIV peeling off on both my wings ?
why is that everytime i go to a dealer to try to get it fixed they are asking me if i buy it new or used ? I bought it used as a "certified VW"
Mind you I'm not the only one out there with this problem, does it look good for the brand for a 2002 car to have 4 inch of rust on their wings (in 3-4 month the rust will perforate so they will do it under the 12 year waranty) but why not fix it now.. everytime someones sees my car they don't get a good impresion about the VW quality...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Actually, the Concept C is more than a concept, judging by the name it goes by now, Eos. At your local VW dealer in July and August of 2006!
Concept C:








Eos:









Well, yeah, that is the closest production model to any of the concepts, but good things we didn't get things like 2 seater only or that chrome dashboard


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Ahh, Sept 9th. Typical VW, let's introduce a convertible in the fall or winter, after everyone wants one and bought one in the spring and summer. No point introducing one in April or May to take advantage of the season. Oh well, better than the NB vert in middle of winter...


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*Construction...*

Like, I know that orders are no longer being taken on 2006 models, but when do they actually change over at the factory and start building 2007 spec cars?
If I had been at the factory this afternoon, would I have seen remaining 2006 orders being filled, or 2007's rolling out?
I have a red Jetta on order and they do not seem to know if the car will get built before the changeover from Spice Red to Salsa Red. Personally I hope it turns out Salsa, and with the updates for 2007.


----------



## minnmirman (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Mike!
In a few months ill be looking around to buy my dream car, probably an 05 jetta gli. I'm 20 and without any sort of notable credit score. I'm wondering if this will screw me in any way, and what difficulties it wil bring up for me. Will I be too much of a 'risk'?
Im in the armed forces, so does that make any sort of difference or leeway for me?
Oh and I'll be sure to come to you if you have what I'm looking for when the time comes. You gotta respect someone putting themselves out there at the mercy of the hardcore dubbers here at the forums. It's also a brilliant marketing scheme! Kudos to You!
-Jason


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Construction... (plug_it)*

Hi Mike,any new info on the B6 2.0 sport options,prices etc.?
Would like to have a wagon with sport seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Construction... (plug_it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plug_it* »_Like, I know that orders are no longer being taken on 2006 models, but when do they actually change over at the factory and start building 2007 spec cars?
If I had been at the factory this afternoon, would I have seen remaining 2006 orders being filled, or 2007's rolling out?
I have a red Jetta on order and they do not seem to know if the car will get built before the changeover from Spice Red to Salsa Red. Personally I hope it turns out Salsa, and with the updates for 2007.

June/July is the changeover. Build date 6/06 will be 2006 m/y, 7/06 will be 2007.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (minnmirman)*

MINNMIRMAN, thanks for your comments. vw is involved with the military assit corp to help you with relocating and such. we also have first time buyer program that can help. be sure to contact me when you feel you are ready. this is not a marketing scheme by any means. i just wanted to share what little i know about the business and volkswagen. although, the occasional sale once in a while is pretty cool! also, get USAA insurance if you don't already have it being in the military.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Construction... (Bill212)*

BILL212, i have the info with all options and prices for both 2006 and 2007. unfortunately i cannot post them on this site. you will have to email me directly since they are in pdf format: [email protected]


----------



## thetruthxl (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (minnmirman)*

You might want to talk with the sales manager you ordered through to let you know when your vehicle will be produced. As well, if you're really interested in the '07 model, let him know this and he might be able to talk with the factory if he has good repoire. 
50/50 chance. Could be worse...you could be waithing for a honda or something else.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Construction... (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_BILL212, i have the info with all options and prices for both 2006 and 2007. unfortunately i cannot post them on this site. you will have to email me directly since they are in pdf format: [email protected]

I'm curious, why can't that info be posted?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Construction... (VDub2625)*

VWDUB2625, i said why. it's in pdf format. that won't work in this forum.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Construction... (vwmyers)*

Oh, I thought it was under some top secret public domain restriction or something







you can post a link, if that makes it easier.


----------



## bh777 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Mike,
What are the current special financing offers for a new Jetta GLI? 2.9% for 36 months? What about for 60+ months?
Many thanks!


----------



## minnmirman (Jun 1, 2006)

hey thanks a lot for the info! I'll definitely look into those things...
I wasnt saying you were doing this to sell cars, but it is a pretty nice side effect, isnt it







I think that just being personal means a LOT to consumers, at least to me.


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Construction... (vwmyers)*

Mike, I am considering an '07 Rabbit but have been told that only cloth type upholstery is available. Do you know if a vinyl type is available on special order?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

BH777, the gli is at 60/m is 4.9% which you must qualify for at 740+ credit score.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (minnmirman)*

MINNMIRMAN, i'm glad you find these threads helpful. thanks again!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Construction... (Ausweispflicht)*

AUSWEISPFLICHT, the new rabbit will only be available with cloth seats. sorry.


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks, VWM. 
I'm sorry, too.


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

Morning,Mike a thank you for the PDF file of '07 passat options and prices.
The man follows thru!!


----------



## still got it (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Auto transmission (agwminol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agwminol* »_Have you heard complaints or had customers talk about auto transmission problems on mk4 2.0 jettas? Mine will jerk extremely hard into 2nd and 3rd gear on occasions. Works fine 98% of time, but when it acts up, it feels like I just dropped my transmission on the road when it changes gears. I am afraid of how much damage this may be causing. Of course it works fine when I take it in for service, and you can't check the fluid level on these cars but the dealer "says" it is ok. Is there any fix, or is this normal on these cars?


My MkIII does this. Probably a hiccup in the electronic control system.


----------



## bh777 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

thanks for the response! 
I have another question for you. 
I've been reading on the forums that there is a factory to dealer incentive of $1000 for 06 GLIs. Since this is the car I'm hopefully going to buy, and I'm looking for a particular kind (blk, pkg1, 18" Hefa Wheels) I asked a dealer if I could special order it. He told me that if he did, the $1000 incentive wouldn't apply...is this true?


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

VWMyers, Here's another.
Are there any limitations as to when the VW Extended Warranty can be purchased? Time since new, mileage?


----------



## elmaspingon (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Ausweispflicht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ausweispflicht* »_VWMyers, Here's another.
Are there any limitations as to when the VW Extended Warranty can be purchased? Time since new, mileage? 

x2, cause I think my GLi is a keeper!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

BH777, there is a $1000 dealer cash incentive for this month on the gli, but you cannot combine it with any special financing thru vw. the dealer is correct that you cannot use the $1000 on an ordered car. you can lock in a special fianance rate with vw on an ordered car, but no other cash incentives. i'm suprised a dealer said they can oder the car for you. i didn't think the 2006 models can still be ordered this time of year. what do I know anyways







?


----------



## canegator (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Is the individual model black and tan interior for the EOS going to be available to order in the US? 
Thanks.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (canegator)*

CANEGATOR, yes, you will be able to get the eos in black with the tan interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

alright, new MkV GLI. in the center console there is a small peice near that is near the window. it rattles at high revs. and from what i hear this is a common problem in GTI/GLIs, and i could never get a straight answer, is there a fix for this, do i really have to take it to volkswagen?? and if its a problem in every car why dont they just fix them all before they're sold, ughhh.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_BH777, there is a $1000 dealer cash incentive for this month on the gli, but you cannot combine it with any special financing thru vw. the dealer is correct that you cannot use the $1000 on an ordered car. you can lock in a special fianance rate with vw on an ordered car, but no other cash incentives. i'm suprised a dealer said they can oder the car for you. *i didn't think the 2006 models can still be ordered this time of year. what do I know anyways*







?

No, you're right. We can't order 2006's anymore (except Jetta & Beetle TDI's). We can only order 2007 GLI's. But, maybe the dealer was talking about a locate, and trying to hold the money if he had to do that, so he could push you into what he had on the lot.










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 10:55 AM 6-10-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_SEPT. 9TH is official launch date.

Sorry, haven't read here in a while..
And yes , the lauch date is September 9th. BUT, the one car will be at each dealer by July/August. We are told ours will be here in July. We just signed the consignment agreement for the car, as dealers will not be able to sell the cars till title is released by VWOA to us, probably close to or by Sept 9th.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Well, yeah, that is the closest production model to any of the concepts, but good things we didn't get things like 2 seater only or that chrome dashboard









The Concept C was a four seater, not 2. The Concpet R was the 2 seater. And still may be coming.....
Chrome dash??? Come on, think about it. Can you imagine the sunglare off a chrome dash in a convertible???







Lawsuit line forms to the right. Please, no pushing.....
That's what concepts are all about. Flash, not reality. That's why there called concepts, not pre-production...


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_And yes , the lauch date is September 9th. BUT, the one car will be at each dealer by July/August. We are told ours will be here in July. We just signed the consignment agreement for the car, as dealers will not be able to sell the cars till title is released by VWOA to us, probably close to or by Sept 9th.









I wonder if we'll all get the same color.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (USCVWFAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USCVWFAN* »_
I wonder if we'll all get the same color.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Hello everyone! I will be on vacation all next week with no internet connection that i know of, so if i do not get back to some of you, that's why. i will do my best to get back to everyone once i get back on June 18th. in the mean time, "turbo paul" is not too far from me and knows his stuff, and "uscvwfan" knows his stuff too. have fun everyone!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_The Concept C was a four seater, not 2. The Concpet R was the 2 seater. And still may be coming.....
Chrome dash??? Come on, think about it. Can you imagine the sunglare off a chrome dash in a convertible???







Lawsuit line forms to the right. Please, no pushing.....
That's what concepts are all about. Flash, not reality. That's why there called concepts, not pre-production...









I know, thats why I said it was a good thiing we didn't get the chrome dash








Do you think the concept C was an evolution of the Concept R? I forgot about the C, that is what became the Eos, not the R, my mistake.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
I know, thats why I said it was a good thiing we didn't get the chrome dash








Do you think the concept C was an evolution of the Concept R? I forgot about the C, that is what became the Eos, not the R, my mistake.

No, the two are totally unrelated, as the R is a mid-engine RWD 2 passenger sports car (think Boxster), while the C is a front engine FWD 4 passenger cruiser (think 9-3 or Volvo C70). Different cars with different missions...








Next, I want a production R to come out!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_No, the two are totally unrelated, as the R is a mid-engine RWD 2 passenger sports car (think Boxster), while the C is a front engine FWD 4 passenger cruiser (think 9-3 or Volvo C70). Different cars with different missions...








Next, I want a production R to come out!









Ok, I get it now. I forgot there were _2_ convertibles and the offroader! Too many concepts named "Concept 'x'"!


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

Question for TurboPaul:
How much per mile should a dealer demo/service loaner be discounted for the used miles, in addition to  whatever other discount the dealer is offering?
In this case, a 2006 Jetta with 4400 miles on the clock. 



_Modified by Ausweispflicht at 8:19 PM 6-10-2006_


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (SuchaTweed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuchaTweed* »_alright, new MkV GLI. in the center console there is a small peice near that is near the window. it rattles at high revs. and from what i hear this is a common problem in GTI/GLIs, and i could never get a straight answer, is there a fix for this, do i really have to take it to volkswagen?? and if its a problem in every car why dont they just fix them all before they're sold, ughhh.









not to be impatient, but i think my question was overlooked last time, thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Ok, I get it now. I forgot there were _2_ convertibles and the offroader! Too many concepts named "Concept 'x'"!









Yup, I don't think they're paying the marketing dept enough to come up with names....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Ausweispflicht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ausweispflicht* »_Question for TurboPaul:
How much per mile *should *a dealer demo/service loaner be discounted for the used miles, in addition to  whatever other discount the dealer is offering?
In this case, a 2006 Jetta with 4400 miles on the clock. 


That's the tough question....the dealer still owns the car as a new car, full dealer invoice. So, what's a fair price? It's the one that the customer thinks is fair.....usually you'd sell the car at flat cost, instead of profit, you got the demo use of the car...but each dealer is different in how they price these cars, there's no set rules. If this helps at all?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (SuchaTweed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuchaTweed* »_alright, new MkV GLI. in the *center console there is a small peice near that is near the window*. it rattles at high revs. and from what i hear this is a common problem in GTI/GLIs, and i could never get a straight answer, is there a fix for this, do i really have to take it to volkswagen?? and if its a problem in every car why dont they just fix them all before they're sold, ughhh. 


I'm not sure what piece or where you mean? Do you mean the fuel line rattle behind the dash?


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I'm not sure what piece or where you mean? Do you mean the fuel line rattle behind the dash? 

no i read about that and this is different. there is a plastic piece in the middle of the windshield defroster. i know that is what is rattling because when i hold it down and accelerate it doesnt rattle. it happens whenever my RPMs go above 4500. maybe this problem isnt so common if no ones heard of it??


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
That's the tough question....the dealer still owns the car as a new car, full dealer invoice. So, what's a fair price? It's the one that the customer thinks is fair.....usually you'd sell the car at flat cost, instead of profit, you got the demo use of the car...but each dealer is different in how they price these cars, there's no set rules. If this helps at all?










Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (SuchaTweed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuchaTweed* »_
no i read about that and this is different. there is a plastic piece in the middle of the windshield defroster. i know that is what is rattling because when i hold it down and accelerate it doesnt rattle. it happens whenever my RPMs go above 4500. maybe this problem isnt so common if no ones heard of it??

I think I remember something like that in a post a while back...but I've not heard that one here at the dealership. I can check with service tomorrow, if I remember.....







I'll try!
But to the second part of the question, they do their best to identify recuring problems, find an offical solution, and get the fix to the dealer as a TSB (Technical Service Bulliten). It's not a recall, as not all cars may do it, but a 'watch for this and here's how to fix it if you see it' kind of thing. They also may aply the fix to the production line, or a redesign of the part, or a different fix that makes sense for the production line.


----------



## silvergrain (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Mike,
I have recently joined the vwvortex forums and i have been going thru this thread, I am planning to buy a new car and i am totally possesed by the New '06 Passat i think its a wonderful piece of machinery and as a matter of fact i even took a test drive and believe me i am in love with the car. Hats off to VW for coming out with such a good product which strikes a fine balance between price&quality and being way ahead of the other cars in the class. Having said that i have been reading reviews that are not so encouraging and every person who has written a not so good review are related to the reliability issues. So how far are these issues true and how reliable is VW service?
And i have read about the grading system of VW for the dealers can u suggest the nearest "BEST" dealer(by the way i live in edison Nj).
And one last question.... Is VW planning a V6TDI Touareg? If yes when is it expected to hit the US?


----------



## bh777 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Wondering about another car now, the new gti. special financing is until july4, according to edmunds...if you have good credit (over 740), do you have to put a certain amount down to get these VW rates? had a salesperson imply this...so just wanted to double check.
thanks


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

VWMyers, Here's another question;

Looking at a PASSAT wagon,invoice plus$97. Was told that there $1000. VW money to dealer incentive. If I took the low price than Iwasn't eligable for low VW financing rates,is this accurate?








Thanks in advance,BILL


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

VWMyers is "out of the house" until sometime after 6/18. Maybe TurboPaul can help.
hint hint


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Alrighty then, i have a two part question.
1. I least my passat in 04 for a 48 months. I'm in the millitary and i've just received orders to a year tour in korea. I cant take my passat over there with me and so it will be just sit there. What do you think, being an employee of VW, are my chances of geting out of my least and bypassing the broken contrat fine? 
2. Is there a "loop-hole" on breaking a lease early for another VW?










_Modified by sault13 at 5:31 AM 6-15-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bh777* »_Wondering about another car now, the new gti. special financing is until july4, according to edmunds...if you have good credit (over 740), do you have to put a certain amount down to get these VW rates? had a salesperson imply this...so just wanted to double check.
thanks


No, no required down, though the bank might 'cap' the amount you can borrow (due to debt to income, etc), thus meaning you would need money down, but that's rare, unlesss you have alot of debt.


----------



## still got it (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

What packages will be available for the new Rabbit 4-dr?


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (still got it)*

When will the rabbit be launched? I see that a two door and a 4door(2.5 with dsg) have arrived at my dealer.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (unixb0y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unixb0y* »_When will the rabbit be launched? I see that a two door and a 4door(2.5 with dsg) have arrived at my dealer.

Don't EVEN bring that up







it is launched but the ad campaign is slow in coming (people allready own them...)


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

hey guys! i found a temporary internet connection here on vacation, so i'll get back to eveyone when i get back. anyways, I NEED YOUR HELP!!!
please go the other thread i have in the car purchasing forum, under the car lounge. the was some guy who posted a negative post about me and it really pissed me off! please read it and please back me up if you feel that way. i think there are a few loyal followers of this thread who may know a little about me by now. 
SO, PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## TDIIDman (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Any word yet on when the new all wheel drive Jetta (or maybe it's not going to be called a Jetta) wagon will be available? Any other details available about this vehicle like engine options (?TDI version)? Thanks.


----------



## Biologybrain (Jun 16, 2006)

*TDI questions & more*

Would modifying a TDI to run on veggie oil (see http://www.greasecar.com/ ) void the warranty?
Does running commercially available biodiesel in a TDI affect the warranty? 
What type of dealers have NB TDIs stocked? My local dealer (Evansville, IN) doesn't keep them on the lot. They must be ordered. Did they just run out of stock ones when I spoke with them?
When is the best time (economically speaking) to buy a new car from the dealer? IOW I want to pay the least for the best car possible. I'm not terribly picky about my options (although a sunroof is a definite HAVE-TO-HAVE!) and any color but black, red or white would be great. 
Is it best to go with dealer financing or some other source (Bank, etc)?
BTW I love this thread. You've done a wonderful job VWMyers! I've read/skimmed everything! If I were closer to your location I'd try to buy from you, but PA to KY is quite a haul!








Thanks!
Erika


----------



## still got it (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: TDI questions & more (Biologybrain)*

Hey Erika,
You can use the dealer locate function on the vw.com web site and search the lot of each dealer within so many miles from your location. This is the best way to locate a car if not asking a salesman to do it. Frankly, you are always better off doing your own homework because many salespeople (whatever the field) tend to do what THEY want WHEN they feel like it or IF they feel like it. Case in point: I contacted a local dealer about a new Hyundai Accent 3-dr. He gave some info then told me he was leaving town but will be back on Tuesday. He said he would look up the allocation to find colors and such. He never called. And if I go to the dealer to check one out I'm certainly NOT going to ask for him. Whoever's turn it is is going to get my business IF I decide to buy one.
Usually, the end of the model year is the best time to deal on leftovers. That could be anywhere from June to September depending on the model. You can also do a price out on edmunds and see where you might get a discount off the MSRP. But with regrad to New Beetles it is a hit or miss. I would never buy ANY car without being able to test it out first. Imagine paying a transfer fee to only find out you don't want it?


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: TDI questions & more (Biologybrain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biologybrain* »_Would modifying a TDI to run on veggie oil (see http://www.greasecar.com/ ) void the warranty?
Does running commercially available biodiesel in a TDI affect the warranty? 


I think it's a safe bet that coverting to SVO will void the powertrain warranty, but should not affect the warranty on things not related to the fuel, like a leaking sunroof or bad window switch.
VW supports biodiesel under warranty up to B5, and is investigating support up to B20. VW's website summarizes their policy as follows: 

_Quote »_
1. Volkswagen recommends the use of standard diesel fuel or commercially supplied biodiesel blends of no more than five percent (“B5”) biodiesel.
2. Never use any fuel, whether diesel, B5 biodiesel, or otherwise, that fails to meet the latest petroleum industry specifications or that is not purchased from a commercial retail diesel pump. If you are unable to determine whether a particular fuel blend is B5 biodiesel that meets the latest biodiesel industry specifications (ASTM D6751), ask your service station for more information.
3. Never use any fuel for which the contents cannot be identified.


If you haven't been there, the TDI Club website has really good information, including a forum on biodiesel.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: TDI questions & more (still got it)*

I guess I will jump in here too 
VW sales person in Virginia beach


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm back and caught up on my work here at the dealership. I will do my best to get back to all of you!!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (silvergrain)*

SILVERGRAIN, i'm not sure what "issues" you are referring to. we have seen huge success with the new passat. unfortunately, i am no longer referring other dealers based on the grading system. we will not see the v6 tdi in the touareg here in the us.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

bh777, there is no requirement as far as how much to put down to get the rate. it's just based on your credit score. good luck!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Bill212)*

BILL212, that is correct. you can either use the money, or the financing. *BE CAREFUL THOUGH!!!*







there is no money back on the wagons, just sedans since you mentioned the wagon. i think you got a great deal!! run with it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (still got it)*

STILL GO IT, there are no packages for the rabbit, only single options. they are:
tire pressure mont. sys.
esp
side rear airbags
sirius radio
alloy wheels
sunroof
that's it for the 4dr.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (unixb0y)*

UNIXBOY, like you saw already, they are already here and priced right! conpare a honda civic dx with the options to bring it to a standard rabbit and you'll find the honda to be more money!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (TDIIDman)*

TDIIDMAN, there should be a jetta wagon type car coming soon. i'm not sure though. maybe someone out there knows something i don't.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: TDI questions & more (Biologybrain)*

BIOLOGYBRAIN, vw says you can run the current tdi engine on 5% biodiesel fuel. it can probably run on more, but i would stick to what they say for warranty reasons.
as far as inventory goes, the is only 1 manual beetle tdi and 7 auto beetle tdis in your state.
there is no best time to buy when you're talking tdi models. there's never incentives on them.
sometimes a credit union is best for auto financing unless vw has a program, again, if it's a tdi, no vw programs. go with a credit union over a bank.
i hope i answered all your questions and thanks for reading this thread!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: TDI questions & more (Jpics)*

JPICS, thanks for joining us! feel free to help out whenever you can!


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks for your reply,picked up our wagon on MONDAY got it at invoice plus $99 doc fee .

Mocha/latte sweet ride


----------



## still got it (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks VW sales-type guy.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Bill212)*

BILL212, sounds like a great deal! good luck with your new passat!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ameen (Nov 15, 2004)

my wife has taken a job that will require her to drive 107 miles a day...she has an 03 taurus which will cost us 15 bucks a day at current fuel prices.
we went to local vw dealership to inquire about a new TDI they had 4 on the lot but were already sold...
he then encouraged me to give him a 200$$ non refundable deposit for the next tdi to come on the lot.
is this legal? is this normal and customary for a premium vehicle...does vwoa allow this?
next question
we found an 05 tdi with 32000 miles, it is at a used dealership and has had some rear pass side damage it was fixed and looks new but i was able to tell...the asking price for this car was 21900; i feel this is very steep i felt i should only pay about 16-16500 for this car.
what are your thoughts on this and what is a reasonable price.
thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## matthew w lawrence (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

i have no spark i have replaced the coil the ignition controle modual,
the distributar roter looks fine the coil wire is new the only time i get spark is when i turn the key on but not when i turn the engine over 
pleese HELP ME!!


----------



## still got it (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (matthew w lawrence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthew w lawrence* »_i have no spark i have replaced the coil the ignition controle modual,
the distributar roter looks fine the coil wire is new the only time i get spark is when i turn the key on but not when i turn the engine over 
pleese HELP ME!! 

He's in sales not service. Besides, you need a specialist.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (ameen)*

AMEEN, thanks for your questions. the tdi is a very popular car and in most cases on a first come first serve basis. it is normal for a dealer to ask for a deposit for a car to get first dibs on it. would i personally leave someone my money without a VIN or specific car? no. if they said to me, "look, i have this car due to come in, but it might not get here until august." that i would do because it's a finalzed deal. i'm not just leaving my money with someone in hopes a car will arrive. as far as the used one. you can purchase a new 2006 tdi for the same price. so i wouldn't go for it. bottom line, any dealer can have any agreement they want with a customer as long as both parties agree. the way they see it, they'll sell their tdis regardless of deposits. in my area, automatics are impossible to get. however, i can't give away a manual transmission. if it's the same out there, look into the manual. hope this helps.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (still got it)*

you may want to go to a service thread.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

i just got more information on 2007 models with options and pricing.


----------



## sinafl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Where can I get Sweet looking VW Seat and Rear Covers for my Passat?? The inside of my passat is tan.. so something that matches that in a price range of 50$. I REALLY need it


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (sinafl)*

SINAFL, i personally do not know where you can get that. if anyone else here knows, go for it. you do want to get a seat cover that does not block the side of the seat if you have seat mounted side airbags.


----------



## sinafl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

ok thanks. Also, how well does the 1999 1.8T do in snow or rain?? I am picking this car up tomorrow and I am excited!


----------



## XDieselDubX (Nov 27, 2005)

How do I get a job as a VW salesperson?


----------



## hpb17a (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (XDieselDubX)*

Why does VW charge 120.00 to scan my OBD port for an error when I can go to autozone and have it done for free?


----------



## Ausweispflicht (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (hpb17a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpb17a* »_Why does VW charge 120.00 to scan my OBD port for an error when I can go to autozone and have it done for free?

Because they can.
[/Captain Obvious







]


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (sinafl)*

SINAFL, they're no problem. get good tires. keep ASR on.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (XDieselDubX)*

XDIESELDUBX, just apply at your local dealer. most dealers prefer you have no experience and a good attitude. they like enthusiests, just don't be technical.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (hpb17a)*

HBP17A, i don't know too much on service especially other dealer's practices. try asking in one of the other forums. sorry.


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (hpb17a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpb17a* »_Why does VW charge 120.00 to scan my OBD port for an error when I can go to autozone and have it done for free?

because the dealer has a 1551 and 1552 VAG specific tool that reads the sensors in the car
the autozone one just tells you generic problems from the MAP and knock sensors and stuff
it's very different, and well worth the 120 bucks if you need it


----------



## EMunEEE (Mar 28, 2005)

What type of part time positions are available at a VW dealer for someone such as myself (college student, last year, needing money on the side). Car washing?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (EMunEEE)*

EMUNEEE, you may want to look into detailing part-time. maybe a porter (lot guy).


----------



## VWgreenhorn (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi vwmyers, thanks for the great thread. I have read through most of it and learnt a lot. I have never owned a VW but recently I rented one and loved it. 
I am in the market for a 2006/7 Jetta (2.5L). I dont mind paying around $300 over invoice - does that sound reasonable to you? I will be financing it (my credit is pretty good with a Fico >700 last time I checked). Besides, the higest rate I will pay is 4% which is what my credit union gets me with zero down (limit 30K). Any suggestions as to how I should go about it? I am in Boston area. Frankly I am not the haggling type - looking for a pleasant experience and a good relationship with the dealer I buy from. Any advice from you (or VW reps) would be much appreciated.


----------



## NbNewbie (Jun 29, 2006)

*When are the 07 New Beetles Coming Out? NB Questions*

I am shopping for a New Beetle,I like the refinements on the 06 styling but like any refined model it seems to be prone with problems? Are you seeing a lot more customer service issues with the 06s than say the 05s? Have they been minor things like interior items, lights going out, versus say transmission failure, motor failure big ticket issues. I guess what I am wondering is why do all the sites beat up on the Beetle? As soon as I mentioned I wanted one, everybody is saying 'no, no, too many problems.' Will there be any year end dealer lot inventory closeout incentives on the 06s, when the 07s start rolling in? Would I be better off waiting for an 07 to come in? Will the pricing of the 07s be the same as the 06s, and if not, will there be much jump? When do you expect the 07s to come in, and when will they be for sale? Thanks


----------



## Hbomb (May 16, 2005)

how much do you make an hour and how much commission to you get? thanks!


----------



## Xystus (Jun 14, 2006)

With the demo: How bad do you guys beat them up with the 6k miles you can drive them for and would you suggest buying a demo for the great savings?
x


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Hey All,
I've got a few EOS related questions. Sadly, my dealership in Richmond hasn't been able to do much for me beyond take my cell phone number every time I talk to them or take a test drive of one of their other cars.
I've been looking everywhere (edmunds, car and driver, consumer reports) and nobody has an invoice price for the new EOS.
I've heard the photogenic red interior isn't going to make it to the US, any reason why?
Is the ipod aux jack available in the US? If so will I need an upgraded audio system.
Do any of the US trim packages include the cornering headlights or the power folding mirrors?
WIll the detachable windscreen be available for purchase with the september 9th cars? ( I'm on the list to get my car in the first delivery says my dealership)

*** EMAIL SENT ***


_Modified by aflaedge at 10:46 AM 6-30-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VWgreenhorn)*

VWGREENHORN, thanks for reading the thread! $300 over invoice is what i pay as an employee. some say that sucks, but we get thoer perks here anyways. i don't think it's unreasonable. you're more likely to get that price for a car in-stock at really any time of the month. as long as you have over 740 credit score, you should be able to get a rate under 4%. our june incentives run up on july 4th. all dealers will get new incentives come july 5th. my advice, go to a dealer you feel good about and look to build a relationship with that dealer. for me, i'm more willing to give a great deal for someone who's not beating me up and i'm more willing to take better care of them down the road. and believe me, i remember the good ones and the bad ones! then, when it comes to pricing, just ask. i think you'd be surprised. BUT, if you run into a good salesperson, make sure he get's paid! maybe go $200 more to hook him up. $200 in a payment is peanuts. good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: When are the 07 New Beetles Coming Out? NB Questions (NbNewbie)*

NBNEWBIE, check your email. i replied to your email to me...


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Hbomb)*

HBOMB, i get paid on many different programs. percentage of car profit, warranties, interest rates, quotas, etc. i am also the website admin for all three dealer sites we have and paid on that too. vw kicks in some money for us here and there. at the end of the day, the range of pay from all 4 salepeople we have here is about $50k to $90k. this is the best i can tell you without getting too specific. i'd rather not mention my income. i'm sure you can appreciate that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Xystus)*

XYSTUS, we don't have demos here, just service loaner cars and customers drive them. i would guess most dealers who have a demo program take good care of those cars and they are always great buys unless you're leasing. go new car w/ a lease.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (aflaedge)*

AFLAEDGE, please email me directly for more eos information. also, the ipod adapter is dealer installed and can be used on all vws.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Thanks for the PDF vwmyers! I've got more questions, but I'll do some more searching first. This thread is a great idea.


----------



## NbNewbie (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: When are the 07 New Beetles Coming Out? NB Questions (vwmyers)*

Thanks Mike, got the info and pleasantly surprised (okay, ecstatic!) that the 07s are right in line with 06 pricing. Now when we go, it will be a toss up on take an 07 or see if they want to wheel and deal on whatever 06s are left. I appreciate the fast response.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: When are the 07 New Beetles Coming Out? NB Questions (NbNewbie)*

NBNEWBIE, good luck with the purchase!


----------



## mtpalms (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Is the ipod aux jack available in the US? If so will I need an upgraded audio system.



_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_AFLAEDGE, please email me directly for more eos information. also, the ipod adapter is dealer installed and can be used on all vws.

Is this an external jack on the outside of the radio, or the configuration where the jack is in the glovebox?
We were told that our MV GLI Jetta had one _before_ we bought it, but when we got it home and started checking out all the features, it didn't. I'm not sure I want to tear the radio apart at this point to do it myself.
Big surprise - they also said we could use XM, even though the radio was already set up for sirius, then again denied it after the fact - after arguing with them and VW, we just did a swap with a 3rd party vendor. So I really have my doubts anytime anybody says the dealer can install something.

_Quote, originally posted by *sinafl* »_Where can I get Sweet looking VW Seat and Rear Covers for my Passat?? The inside of my passat is tan.. so something that matches that in a price range of 50$. I REALLY need it
 I'd like nice seat covers too. Esp since the gli doesn't have the stock type seats. I live in the desert southwest, and the seats literally get scorching hot. Right now a towel seems to do the best job.
How come VW no longer calls with their post customer satisfaction survey anymore? Has their reputation gotten that bad? They sure didn't care when we called about the XM/sirius issue. FYI, it doesn't matter what the dealer tells you about the options on the car - it's what the sticker says - especially that small print. I guess "satellite radio - sirius equipped" (sticker) trumps "Oh, you can use either format, just follow the instructions in the owner's manual" (dealer). 
I guess I'm still pretty mad - esp since someone got a commission based on lies to sell a car, and VW is okay with that. They even stick up for the liar and tell the customer too bad, you should have read the sticker more carefully.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mtpalms)*

wow, i have the same name as you.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mtpalms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtpalms* »_FYI, it doesn't matter what the dealer tells you about the options on the car - it's what the sticker says - especially that small print. I guess "satellite radio - sirius equipped" (sticker) trumps "Oh, you can use either format, just follow the instructions in the owner's manual" (dealer). 

Just so you know, when you order online, it shows 2 seperate (equal cost) options for sat radio, Sirius or XM equipped.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (campos84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *campos84* »_K dude i have the question of the century for you..... ready? Why do VW sales people let guys and fat chicks buy jettas. Atleast around here it used to only be gorgeous girls driving them now i look and its some fat girl smiling at me and i gotta floor it to get away. Dont you guys have some kind of rating system? gotta be atleast a 7 to buy one right?

campos: LOL i was crying......hahahahahahahahahahaah it wasn't retarded.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

vwmyers: question for you......
how much extra does it cost to buy a CPO vw?
is this a standard nationwide cost?
what is the normal practice if a car comes in on trade and it has major issues which may cost more to fix than the cost to certify the vehicle?

i ask these questions because the dealership i bought my 02 CPO GTI from---the clutch and transmission had to be replaced within the first 2-3 weeks of ownership. I drove the car off the lot and 20 mins later was I stranded with a burned out clutch......
i believe Autobarn didn't fix this stuff b/c it woulda costed more than the certification.....well --- $4200.00 approximately.
Thank you for your time,
VEE


_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 7:03 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## euskadi71 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Edmunds.com premiere dealership*

Hello vwmeyers, thank you for all the info on the thread!
I see on Edmunds.com my closest dealership, Santa Monica VW, is listed as a "Premiere Dealer". I'm wondering how much diffrence there actually would be to talk with a "Premiere Dealer" than a regular dealer. And I'm assuming it's all online transactions?
The description of Premiere Dealer from Edmunds.com is copied here...
[Each car dealership that is presented as a Premier Dealer on Edmunds.com has agreed to a list of specific, detailed customer service commitments, which includes the following:
To employ a fully trained Internet Department that is familiar with the Edmunds.com website. 
To use its best efforts to directly contact Edmunds customers through the customer's preferred method of contact listed in the lead, which is either by phone or e-mail; and to initiate that contact within two business hours, on average, and in no event later than four business hours of receiving each customer's referral. 
To provide the "best price" on the first contact with the customer. ("Best price" means the lowest price at which the dealer will sell a specific available vehicle that day.) 
To inform the customer of the status (i.e., orderable, locatable, in stock) of the requested vehicle in a clear, honest fashion, and to provide a stock number if the vehicle is currently available.

To locate and "dealer trade" or "factory order" a vehicle in accordance with the consumer's request, in the event the preferred vehicle is not in dealer stock. 
To offer to complete, in advance of the customer's arrival to pick up the vehicle, as many aspects of the vehicle sale as possible and as the customer desires. 
To respond to all customer questions in a prompt and honest manner. 
To not resell or transfer to another dealer any customer referred to 
that dealer by Edmunds. ]
Thanks!


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mtpalms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtpalms* »_
esp since someone got a commission based on lies to sell a car, and VW is okay with that. 

Not judging what happened in your specific situation, as I was not there and don't know the story, but regarding what VW is OK with, or what VW allows...
Keep in mind, folks, that it is not as simple as any auto manufacturer disliking what a certain dealer or a specific saleperson says or does in any one case. The dealership is a separate entity from the manufacturer. VW does not control the dealer body's every little move, who they hire, etc. The manufacturer does not have this level of micromanagement regarding dealer operations, and that goes for any manfuacturer, not just VW. The parent company does have certain standards and guidelines that the dealer is bound to regarding the dealer agreement, but a dealership and their employees are not living under some big brother eye from the factory all the time, when they go to the bathroom, what they have for lunch, etc. The relationship is not that close.
That being said, yes, there are pressures that the parent company can put on the dealership if there is a gross pattern of neglect, or gross violation of the dealer agreement, but it isn't like the factory calls the dealership any time they do something the factory does not like and threaten to shut the place down. Bottom line is, the factory has fairly limited direct influence on a daily basis on your dealer experience. Car salespeople rotate in and out like crazy, same with service writers, etc. There are numerous reasons for this beyond the scope of this post. Basically, the car business especially on the sales side is generally dysfunctional and no sane person stays in it forever.
Over time, like everything else, the good businesses will thrive as customers find out they are good and send more biz, and the crummy ones will wither as more and more people find out they suck. Natural selection. Good stores tend to do well, crappy stores tend to go under eventually. Good products tend to sell well on the market, bad ones tend to struggle over time.
Sucks that you had a bad experience, and were lied to. Keep in mind that you decide who gets the commission on your sale by who you choose to deal with when purchasing your car. You can decide to switch salespeople easily if you don't like the one you get.
Best advice I can give folks is to shop your salesperson like you shop the car. Don't just accept the schmoe who walked out to you first on the lot. Find out who has been there a while, who loves VWs personally, who has good CSI scores, who is a true VW enthusiast. Ask for some references from previous clients, or to see some CSI comments from previous clients. I'd choose a car salesperson and store like I choose a real estate agent. I don't just pick one out of the phone book, I search for a good one. If you put some work in to being selective about your salesperson and store when you buy a new VW, you'll likely be happier. There seem to be a fair number of honest, hard working VW sales folks on Vortex who have sold for a while. Why not fly in and buy the car from them rather than the sucky dealer locally...


----------



## mtpalms (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mgbrickell)*

I appreciate what you are saying, but since you lack a few details:
The sales person happened to be the sales manager because some of the salespeople hadn't shown up that morning (it was a Sunday) so she was filling in, and didn't know all the details on all the cars. We did ask the other sales person about the XM and ipod things, and he said the car could go with XM, and didn't have a clue about the ipod issue. The manager had told us it was equipped for an ipod.
It wasn't until after we got it home that we didn't find the ipod adapter in the glovebox. The ownwers manual said we could switch between sirius and XM, and even gave us instructions on how to do it. It didn't work of course, so I called the dealership, and they said it couldn't be done. I called VW, and at first the person I talked to said it could be done, but then he called the dealership, and then began to renege on what he said before, until he finally said that what the sticker said is what I was stuck with.
This is what really irritated me. It's a _radio_, why couldn't the dealership just swap out the module for us and have satisfied customers? Instead, they will have angry, suspicious customers everytime we have to deal with them. In their view a radio is more valuable to them than I am.
When we had to have the ignition coils replaced on our M IV, it took 3 trips - the second time I took it in (with an appointment), they had already installed the last set on another car that morning. I live 60 miles away, so it wasn't such a little deal to get there, and they don't provide loaners like I've read about from other posters here. I drove that car for 2 months with questionable coils (one had failed already) before they got it fixed.
Like I said, VW never contacted us with a dealer satisfaction survey this time around, either. If there is a next time, we will have to take a chance and find another dealer yet further away. It's a pity because obviously we love our Jettas - I love this car, I just wasn't prepared to have to make a bunch of modifications that I thought were there when I bought it.
Your suggestions are only valid until the car is purchased, and obviously it was too late when we found out we were lied to.

_Quote, originally posted by *mgbrickell* »_...Best advice I can give folks is to shop your salesperson like you shop the car. Don't just accept the schmoe who walked out to you first on the lot. Find out who has been there a while, who loves VWs personally, who has good CSI scores, who is a true VW enthusiast. Ask for some references from previous clients, or to see some CSI comments from previous clients. I'd choose a car salesperson and store like I choose a real estate agent. I don't just pick one out of the phone book, I search for a good one. If you put some work in to being selective about your salesperson and store when you buy a new VW, you'll likely be happier. There seem to be a fair number of honest, hard working VW sales folks on Vortex who have sold for a while. Why not fly in and buy the car from them rather than the sucky dealer locally...

I'll assume you were kidding when you wrote that last line. There shouldn't be bad dealerships period - or they should be rated like restaurants with a big card in the window. This one should have one that says, "Abandon hope, all who enter..."


_Modified by mtpalms at 3:29 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mtpalms)*

I never said I had all the specific details about your situation. I'm speaking in general terms.
I still say you shop the salesperson and dealership before you buy. If you were dealing with the sales manager and not a salesperson, due to the fact that the salespeople had not shown up, there is the first clue that you are at a place that does not run a tight ship. I would have waited until someone who I had confidence that they knew the product showed up. Was there a desperate need to buy immediately that Sunday morning? I don't know.
I was not at all kidding about traveling to buy a car. I've done it, and had customers that flew in to buy cars from me on a regular basis. If you get better service that way, then why not. Might as well reward someone good farther away than reward poor service locally. I'm in Kansas City and sold a guy from Anchorage a car once. Off the top of my head, I can think of clients of mine that came from Arkansas, Texas, Alaska, Colorado, Nebraska, Pennsylvania, Iowa and probably more places. Very routine. Most of the time, I made a long distance sale because I took the time to treat someone properly who had a VW dealer a lot closer to them that gave them the run around. People will travel for outstanding service.
Sounds like you have a marginal to poor dealer in your area. They don't have loaners should be clue number one. The poor service experience you have with your coils on the other car should be clue number two. At this point, I think I would not have continued to deal with them based on past experience. Add to that dealing with a salesperson/manager who did not know what they were doing, umm, I would have walked. I was a sales manager at a dealership before ( VW ), and I knew more about the product than my salespeople, because it was my job to be able to train my salespeople. I can't fathom a dealer where the sales manager did not know product. Who orders the cars for goodness' sake? Shaky.
I'm not saying you were wrong. I'm saying there is some burden on the customer to do due diligence before signing on the dotted line. Personally, I would not sign paperwork on a new car until all the work was done to it if any, and it was to my spec and ready to go. I would make sure the radio was what I wanted, that the tires were the brand I wanted, options were what I wanted, and I would have given the window sticker a close look before buying. If I was unclear or uncomfortable with anything, or did not understand something, I would make sure I was clear on it 100% from a reputable source before proceeding. It sounds to me like there were a number of red flags in this deal before you signed up that might have been a clue that perhaps a look at another dealer would be in order. This does not excuse wrongs done by the dealer at all, but ultimately the buyer is responsible for protecting themself. Sad fact of the world, but true.
Saying there should not be bad dealerships period is like saying there should not be world hunger or that people shouldn't get in car accidents. Of course not, but there is what we wish an ideal world would be like and then there is the real world we live in. Unfortunately the two seldom collide. i agree with you, all dealerships should be sparkling bastions of integrity and customer service, but I've been around long enough to realize that as with any business, I need to rely on myself to make sure things are the way I want them before I entrust that to others who may or may not care to do the right thing.
This being said, it is indeed too bad that after the fact, when the store found out there was a misunderstanding, that they did not lift a finger to come to some kind of arrangement with you to fix the issue. This is what a good business would do. But, having found out now that this dealer is not interested in your satisfaction, this does not mean that VW as a whole is rotten. Just means that you go find another dealer who wants your business. There are plenty out there that will take great care of you. I worked at a couple of them. They exist. There are also great knowledgeable salespeople out there that are VW enthusiasts that care about you too. Take the time to seek them out. It may be a little more effort, but the easy way is seldom the most satisfying in the end.
The only way to work toward the ideal world where every dealer is good is to weed out the bad by not patronizing them. If your clients leave because your service sucks, you have two choices. Go out of business, or shape up. If you are a crummy dealer, you have one of two kinds of clients--those who will put up with your crap because you are in a convenient location, or those that go elsewhere. I would think that there aren't too many of the first kind anymore, with the internet and resources like Vortex available where it is easy to find a recommendation on a good store, and reputations of stores are readily available.
Good luck with your situation.


----------



## mtpalms (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mgbrickell)*

I wasn't arguing, and I understood that you couldn't possibly have known how marginal this place is, unless I followed up with details.
The problem with going afield when you buy a car is that you are still at the mercy of the nearest dealership when you need work done. We've had this issue with our Ford F250 work trucks (Chevys and Dodges are no better or worse imo). Bought the vehicles through online resources, but have to have them worked on locally. I ended up calling Dearborn once because they wanted to charge me for a catalytic converter that was still under warranty, and wouldnt even give me the truck back so I could take it somewhere else. Dearborn told them to shut up and fix it already.
I had the famous airbag fault warning less than two weeks after buying the M V. And then later that not quite so famous panel that covers the wiring under the seat came off too. 
They fixed the airbag thing (properly, I hope), and wanted me to drive down there so they could snap the panel back in place (2 separate incidents). I told them I thought I could handle it, if they just told me where it came from (I first noticed it under my feet, and it was after the airbag fix, so it could have been a mechanics carelessness and come from anywhere.) I gave them the part number, and they told me where it went.
Once again, I like the car itself well enough to risk having to deal with the local dealership. Otherwise I'd have to go with another make.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mtpalms)*

Understood. I wasn't trying to argue with you, either. Just commenting.
A lot of it is part of the plus and minus of living in a certain area.
For instance, I'm a huge VW fan. I live in Kansas City, which is not exactly the hub of VW activity. When I go home to where I am from originally, PA, I am astounded by how many cool, older VWs are on the road compared to KC. There is a dealer on every corner relative to KC. There are parts places, used car places that specialize in VW, etc. None of that, or very little, in KC. There are, however, 3 VW dealers in Kansas City, so although this is a relatively small number, chances are one of them is decent and will take good care of me the client. It is, on occasion, less convenient owning a VW here, though, than say, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, or other places. Try finding used parts for a VW at a salvage yard here ( KC ) compared to there, for instance.
I've often had the opportunity, and may end up doing it, to move out to rural Kansas where my wife is from. The rub is, there are no VWs out there. The nearest tiny VW dealer is 70-80 miles away, and to get to a normal sized VW dealer, you are talking 2 1/2 hour drive to Kansas City, or maybe 2 hours to Omaha or Lincoln, NE. Not exactly hotbeds of VW lovers there either. So, if I move out there, I have to face the reality that if I choose to own a new VW that I can't work on myself, I have a very distinct choice. I can own the VW and be dependent on a crappy VW dealer in a town 70-80 miles away for everything ( no loaners, bad rep dealer relatively from what I understand ). Having owned 25 or so VWs thus far in life, and having sold them for 5 years, I also understand that I am not buying a car with Honda reliability probably either, so I'll likely need the dealer more than if I bought a Corolla. Even the Corolla has no dealer support in the rural area, but I'd probably need it 1/2 as often. Still inconvenient to own a car where there is no dealer or no decent dealer within a 70 mile range. So, if I choose to own such a car anyway, woe is me when I need help, as I knew what I was getting into and still chose to go down that road. You won't hear me complaining when my VW breaks down living in Baileyville, KS, since I was crazy enough to own one there. There are 400 ( exaggeration ) Chevy dealers near there, and I probably will have better luck owning a Chevy in farm country central. Rural Kansas would have some advantages, low cost of living, no traffic hassles, nice people, about zero crime, clean air. Good place to own a VW, not on the list of advantages.
Owning a relatively new model VW, based on VW's history of trouble free new model intros, ( cough ) and living in an area with weak dealer support sounds even more suicidal to me.
Honestly, if someone lives in a remote area with limited dealer access, with a new car as complex as a new VW, I'd probably recommend they own something else if service inconvenience is an issue to them.
I hope you have better luck with your car in the future.
Your situation reminds me a little of my old Peugeot 504 diesel wagon. I knew from the get-go that a Peugeot was probably not the most reliable car on the planet. Even living in a city the size of Kansas City, support for the car was non-existant. Unless you live on the east or west coast, or maybe Chicago, you are screwed owning a Peugeot anymore. It was a really cool wierd car, and I loved it, but keeping it on the road was next to impossible without a lot of time, patience, and money. I got rid of it regrettably because I already had a full time job and didn't need another scrounging to keep a Pug on the road. This is a lot more extreme case than yours, of course, but it illustrates that I had a choice to make. Move to Los Angeles, where I could get a Peugeot worked on and find parts, or buy a car that I could get maintained here in my area easily. I chose to lose the car.
There's an upside to owning a VW, part of which is having something out of the norm and a little unusual. The flipside of this is sometimes what you are running into. If you had a Toyota, in most cities you'd have 3-4 times as many service options available to you. Not that I want one, though.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

VEEDUBBOY75, all pre-owned cars are different so it's hard to say how much they cost. the dealer has to pay for the cpo warranty plus make repairs to what ever doesn't pass certification. whether or not we certify a car with questionable condition depends on its profitability. if we have to put so much into it that we now we own it too high to ask for a reasonable profit, then we do not prepare the car. it just gets wholesaled. it sounds like they should have not certified the car. i don't think a clutch is covered. i hope they covered it for you!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Edmunds.com premiere dealership (euskadi71)*

EUSKADI71, thanks for your reply. you are correct in regards to online transactions. all the "premiere dealer" thing is, from what i know, is an agreement between the dealer and edmunds.com to highlight a specific dealer for a fee. almost all dealers will provide the same services. no harm in trying that dealer, buy where you feel you are getting the most comprehensive package. fair price with service perks for example. buy where you feel you're getting taken care of. that's my best advice. good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







oh yeah, look up:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36387
he works for edmunds.com. he might be better able to answer your question. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mgbrickell)*

MGBRICKELL & MTPALMS, interesting banter. there was some good points from mgbrickell. longwinded, but valid. thanks for joining us here. maybe some of you reading this would like to fly out and do business with me!







doesn't hurt to ask!







mgbrickell, where are you from out in pa?


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_MGBRICKELL & MTPALMS, interesting banter. there was some good points from mgbrickell. longwinded, but valid. thanks for joining us here. maybe some of you reading this would like to fly out and do business with me!







doesn't hurt to ask!







mgbrickell, where are you from out in pa?

Sorry for the long winded. I type fast, so no biggie for me.
Hey, I actually recommended to someone that was complaining about their local dealer to give some of you long distance Vortexers in the biz a try. That was one of my main points. I'm tired of people buying cars from crappy dealers and then griping about it, when there are viable alternatives, probably like you and your store, out there.
I'm from Franklin, PA, NW part of the state, originally. I have family in this area and in central PA. My mother is a professor at Slippery Rock University. She lives in the Franklin area still. My dad and stepmother live in Mt. Gretna, a neat little town east of Hershey, not too far from Lebanon PA. Sis went to college at Pitt, dad at Lock Haven Univ of PA, step mother at Indiana U of PA, mom got doctorate at Temple in Phila. Grandparents still in Punxsutawney and Clearfield, PA. So, lots of PA connection in the family. Thumbs up to PA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Blue Bell sounds familiar. Not too far from my dad's place I think? How far are you from Lebanon/Lancaster area?
When VW comes out with a 4-door base Rabbit, maybe I'll work my purchase into a little home visit, deal with you, fly in and drive it home.


_Modified by mgbrickell at 6:49 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

vwmyers: thanks for the info, but i thought there was a "standard" CPO charge for the warranty when you purchase the car? They charged me $800, and i heard it's $500.......
i think the reason they overcharged me was: my trade in was a +$300....i.e by charging me $800 that nullfied my gain. know what i'm saying?
is it 500 nationwide?
thanks,
VEE


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mgbrickell)*

MGBRICKELL, blue bell is just outside of philly. i work in norristown, pa. i was just in lancaster yesterday for the 4th. i'm about 1 1/2 from there. i have my degree from mansfield univ. in mansfield, pa. i'm sure you've heard of it from your area. just drop me a line anytime if you'd like a rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

VEEDUBBOY75, each vw is a little different with the cpo warranty costs. there is a class a which is gti, jetta, golf, cabrio, for $650. class b is passat and eurovan, $700. class c is touareg for $950. and class d is phaeton, i don't have the cost for that. remember, this is the cost of the warranty itself, not including the work they did to the car. so $800 might be correct.


----------



## greenlight86 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Wynn is where my Cabrio orginally came from in 1997. Too bad I am stuck with going to VW of Langhorne. There is a LIST of horror stories of experiance my family has had with them in the last 3 years. Everything from poor workmanship to straight up lying to us...


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (greenlight86)*

GREENLIGHT86, you can always come and see me here at wynn and also use our service department. click my profile for my contact information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taekwondave (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Vwmyers, 
Do I have a good chance of buying a new 07 Rabbit with bad credit and a $5000 down payment? I don't have the option to go with a co-signer. My credit isn't terrible, just bad due to long delinquencies. Currently 6 out of 9 debts have been paid off. My monthly income (gross) is approx $3840 and my expenses total around $300 (rent/utilities/food) each month. I hope to get no more than 15% APR on my purchase. The est cost of the Rabbit I have reserved will be around $18-19K. If I were to get a car from you, would I without a co-signer? I really want the Rabbit. My original choice is a 06 mazda 3 5-door and I've been guaranteed a purchase from them with my DP. I just hope I can get the same deal with VW. 
I can give you more information if you need.


----------



## Impreza (Jul 6, 2006)

When are the 2007 GTI's available? I've heard those will have the launch control feature available.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (taekwondave)*

TAEKWONDAVE, it sounds like there are a few unknowns at this point. if you think credit is a concern, then you want to work your deal backwards. what i mean is do the financing first before you work on the car. you need to find out if you can get a loan on your own. if so, how much will they let you borrow? i would go to your local dealer to get the ball rollin. it's hard to say without seeing your credit history. it might not be as bad as you think. i've seen volkswagen bend the rules from time to time. please email me directly with any other questions of a personal or financinal nature. thanks!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Impreza)*

IMPREZA, i'm not sure what you mean by "launch control feature"?


----------



## Dubber07 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am here just to put in a good word for Mike Myers (and no I'm not talking about the comedian







) Mike (aka vwmeyers) just helped me out with ALOT of useful information that will make my next purchases (2007 GTI and Eos) SO much easier!
Mike - thank you again for all your help and I will be sure to recommend you and this forum to all the people who will be salivating over my cars








Cheers!


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_IMPREZA, i'm not sure what you mean by "launch control feature"?

DSG launch control, standard in 2007 for GTI/GLI. See these threads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2691331
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2611619
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2678406


----------



## Impreza (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

This is from a Car and Driver test of the Euro spec GTI.
"For all-out acceleration, DSG has a launch-control feature in which the engine holds at 3000 rpm and, when the brake pedal is released, takes off with a tuned amount of clutch slip and wheelspin."
I've heard the 2007's will have this feature. When are the 2007 GTI's going to be released?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Impreza)*

IMPREZA, ok, here's the deal... i'm not positive vw will bring the launch control to the us because of how anal they are with us warranties. i found nothing to support the idea that vw is bringing that here. however, on one of the threads provided by the guy before you on the thread, he said if you floor the gas in "N", it holds at 4k rpms. i just went out and tried it and it does work. however, you have to tap the brake to get it into drive. what i'm being told is when you tap the brake, the throttle cuts off and reopens when you hit the gas. the launch control leaves it open. so, i'm not sure if it will be on the 2007 models. i could be wrong. if so, i'd be the first time ever!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Impreza)*

oh yeah! the 2007 gtis are about a month away from hitting dealer lots.


----------



## Impreza (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

If the '07s didn't have it, it wouldn't be a big deal. 4,000rpm would be too high for a decent launch. Car and Driver were saying that 3,000 provided a little too much wheelspin for their taste. Thanks for the info. Maybe those GTI's that our local VW dealership will be getting in towards the end of August will be '07s.


_Modified by Impreza at 3:55 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## bh777 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hey...i saw the new financing incentives starting at 0%. What are all the details on this promotion? Thinking about getting a GTI finally.
thanks


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_IMPREZA, ok, here's the deal... i'm not positive vw will bring the launch control to the us because of how anal they are with us warranties. i found nothing to support the idea that vw is bringing that here. 

Seek and ye shall find. From the VWOA website: 
*2007 GTI*
• Launch Control will be standard (DSG only)
*2007 GLI*
• Launch Control standard (DSG only)
There's other goodies in there, like reduced ride height for GTI/GLI, Optional iPod adapters for everything, and of course:
• Deletion of 1.9L TDI engine; All-new Diesel Technology forthcoming for CY 2008


----------



## farragutguy0 (Jul 2, 2005)

You can't get launch control in a manual?


----------



## Veritas437 (Nov 2, 2005)

Will you accept body parts as down payment on a new Rabbit?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

BH777, it is good up to 36 months.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (B4A3WhatNext)*

B4A3WHATNEXT, nice work!


----------



## bh777 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

yeah, i got that it was 0% for 36 months. 
sorry, i was asking about 48, 60 and 70 months, as well.
thanks!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

BH777. the 48 mo is 2.9% and 60 is 3.9%. some dealers can offer 3.9% for 72 months as well.


----------



## ziege (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Curious about the new 0% rate.
What are the credit requirements for the 0% rate?
Is this rate offered only if the vehicle is purchased at MSRP or could it be had on a negociated/invoice price?
Thanks!


----------



## Impreza (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Those are good numbers imo. Especially since I would have to do the 70 month plan.


----------



## vichercules (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (farragutguy0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farragutguy0* »_You can't get launch control in a manual?

Manual does not need launch control. If you want to hold the rpm's at 3k and slip the clutch, just do it. DSG without launch control has to start at idle, then you let the brake out and floor it.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (ziege)*

ZIEGE, the 0% is for credit score 740 or higher.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bh777)*

BH777, 48 months is 2.9% and 60 is 3.9 for qualified credit.


----------



## VWgreenhorn (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_VWGREENHORN, thanks for reading the thread! $300 over invoice is what i pay as an employee. some say that sucks, but we get thoer perks here anyways. i don't think it's unreasonable. you're more likely to get that price for a car in-stock at really any time of the month. as long as you have over 740 credit score, you should be able to get a rate under 4%. our june incentives run up on july 4th. all dealers will get new incentives come july 5th. my advice, go to a dealer you feel good about and look to build a relationship with that dealer. for me, i'm more willing to give a great deal for someone who's not beating me up and i'm more willing to take better care of them down the road. and believe me, i remember the good ones and the bad ones! then, when it comes to pricing, just ask. i think you'd be surprised. BUT, if you run into a good salesperson, make sure he get's paid! maybe go $200 more to hook him up. $200 in a payment is peanuts. good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi vwmyers, its been a while since you answered my query. I finalized a deal (I wasnt in any great hurry) on a 2006 Jetta 2.5. Will be picking it up Monday. Thanks for your input, my shopping experience was quite smooth and from a financial standpoint, I got a deal I am quite content with. I made A-tier financing and the current APR incentives are sweet.
Thanks again for your timely input - it gave me a level of confidence which made the deal haggle-free and enjoyable.
I have one more question if you dont mind. Do you know how much its going to cost me to get GAP insurance from VWcredit? I am considering the pros and cons of going with GAP insurance from other companies (which may be cheaper). Many of you may have thought this through already and I am looking to benefit from some blatant spoon-feeding.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VWgreenhorn)*

VWGREENHORN, congrats on your new VW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that's great news. i'm glad i was able to help in some way. as far as the gap coverage, unless you put 25% down or less, i would recommend it highly since it will cover the balance of your loan from the market value of your in case of a total loss. vw's gap is $420 as a one time fee. it will cover up to a $500 deductible as well. i would go for it. i've seen it in action and every owner who needed it will never go without it. good luck on monday and now you're part of the family!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey I just had a question about recalls.. I have a 86 rocco. I being the 4th owner, can I bring it in for the transfer fuel pump recall?


----------



## bramwellt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I have a question for you...
What's with the bold type?
*It seems like you're screaming at us...*


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bramwellt)*

BRAMWELLT, the bold is so you see it. i'd be screaming in CAPS!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

TCFOOTBALL, that is an interesting question... you have somewhere like 7 to 8 years to get it done from the recall notice date. you would have to call your local dealer and provide them with your VIN and they'll be able to let you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

im not sure if you answered this yet so here it goes, the vw fake holiday thing w/ 0%, is that for 32 months or is for any finance period?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_TCFOOTBALL, that is an interesting question... you have somewhere like 7 to 8 years to get it done from the recall notice date. you would have to call your local dealer and provide them with your VIN and they'll be able to let you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll tell you one thing about old recalls... most likely it's been done already, and if it's been functioning this long, it's likely not affected. IIRC they should honor all recalls forever, but us Mk2 guys have seen them dishonor the heater core recalls time and time again.
Piece of advice: if they ask you to bring it in, don't. They don't usually make it particularly clear that if they don't find anything wrong wiith your piece, they won't honor the recall _and_ they will charge you a diag fee (something they waive when they actually perform a recall).


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

LOUD WAGEN, the 0% is for almost anything other than the rabbit and tdis for 36 months.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

VDUB26256, vdub is right about the heater cores. most dealers will not honor it.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

why wont VW force it's dealers into line???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2725638


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

Is it posible to get the 2007 2dr Rabbit with a sunroof? I am definetly getting one in the fall and that is one of the things that I want.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

BUDDAHVW, tey've tried with brand standards.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*

SUSIE1220, the sunroof is only available in the 4dr model. sorry.







please look me up when you're ready. i'm just down the road in norristown.


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Thanks but im right across the street from Langhorne VW


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi VW Salesman! I just noticed this thread(joined today). Could you reply to my thread entitled "DVD Navigation"? Thank you.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Mike,
Somethings been bothering me ever since I bought my Passat. First, let me preface by saying, I'm 26 and already have one car loan through VWoA for a used Audi A4. The Audi was purchased in September of '05 and all payments have been made on time.
I negotiated a price for my B6 that was about $3000 off the sticker price, but my loan was only approved at 8.94%. The loan for the Audi is a couple points lower. My girlfriend tried to make me feel better by saying that the Audi loan combined with my debt to income ration, etc is the reason for this. I feel that this is the way the dealer is making up for the good deal I feel I received.
The dealership is very well respected in my community, but I don't want to feel like I've been had. I guess it doesn't really matter much now since the deal has been finalized. 
What's your take on this?








By the way, I have nothing but good things to say about my experience otherwise. I think I'm just being paranoid because everything seemed to go so well.


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: (Grizzld)*

It's always a good idea to shop around for a car loan _before_ going to the dealer. Try a credit union or an online place like eloan to see what rates they'll offer you.


----------



## kenis138 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (B4A3WhatNext)*

Ok, question for the dealer. I just test drove a 2007 rabbit, currently own a 2004 GTI. I owe $12,000 on the GTI (what it is currently worth) and my payments are $412/month. 
The dealer is willing to give me $3000 for my trade and a price of $16K, no money out of pocket...monthly payments of $299.00
Drawbacks to trade are 
1) 2 golden retrievers and only a cloth interior option (i currently have leather)
2) 20 less HP and no turbo
3) Lose out on the building of residual value with GTI
Advnatages are:
1) Lower monthly pmt.
2) New warranty
3) Will not have to buy 4 new tires and pay for $40k service
Thoughts!?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*

SUSIE1220, make sure you go and see chris fahrnam.not sure if i spelled it right. tell him wynn vw says hello!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Grizzld)*

GRIZZLD, i think you got a great deal! you can either take a cash incentive, which you did, or a special finance. you cannot use both. the reason why i think you made the right decision, is because it's always better to take to cash price since you are buying it cheaper. if you pay it off early, you pay less. if totaled or sold, the payoff is lower. rates these days average in the 8% range. i thin you did fine. congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (kenis138)*

KENIS138, i think it's a decision you need to make. if you ask me, $100 per month less is always good! i think the rabbit is pretty cool though.


----------



## dash_R32_bomb (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_That's a great question! VW has a program called 'brand standards" that is in place for most VW dealers. I think the dealer has the option of participating in brand standards. It's not easy. Every department, including service has to operate under it's rules. The program was designed to make a dealer run smoother and better from internal operations to customer service. We have a great service department here and my dealer belongs to the VW president's club and wolfsburg crest club. Only the top 50 dealers get the crest club and only the top 10 get the president's. Look for those awards at you local dealer and you should find an excellent service department!!

Where in Florida is there a wolfsburg/president's club member???


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (dash_R32_bomb)*

DASH_R32_BOMB, unfortunately, i do not get the updated list anymore. as of 2002, there are a few in florida for that year that i found.
Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek - Coconut Creek, FL 
Pete Moore Imports Pensacola, FL 
Aristocrat Volkswagen, Inc. Sanford, FL 
hope this helps.


----------



## pogue (Jul 21, 2006)

just wanted to post my latest VW experience...
I got a crappy deal 4 years ago on my otherwise lovely Turbo S Beetle. It was finally time to turn it in (it was a lease) and this time around I made sure to do a lot of research- including a lot of reading here. I made the decision to get a 2007 Passat Wagon and looked at several dealers in the area (Philly). I went with *vwmyers* at Jim Wynn VW. 
I really don't think I could have done any better.







I got a fantastic price on a terrific car. Plus, he made sure to take care of everything with turning in the lease. It was so easy and a pleasure to do business there. 
It's not the closest VW dealer to me, but I was so impressed with everything there, I will definitely make the trip out there for all of my future service needs. 
Thanks Mike!!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (pogue)*

POGUE, thanks for you kind words. it was my please to help you both with your new Passat wagon!! I'll see you in 5,000 miles! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JetBlueMig (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I saw a post outlining the difference between a TSB and a recall. I took my GTI in for an airbag fault today, and was told that it is a TSB. I'm curious, could I roll up to the service department and just tell them to check my car for all the TSB issues, or is it strictly case by case?


----------



## AzGTIChipFry (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (JetBlueMig)*

I recently purchased an '06 MKIV. obviously one of the last, is there anyway through your position, you can actually check where this car is in conjunction with the last MKIV. persoanlly think it would be cool to say that only 5 were made after mine, or whatever.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (JetBlueMig)*

JETBLUEMIG, if you have an airbag fault, just call the dealer and they should get you in pretty quick. most dealers will service a tsb quickly.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (AzGTIChipFry)*

AZGTICHIPFRY, that's an interesting question. however, i do not know the answer. i will ask around on monday to see if anyone here knows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AzGTIChipFry (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks in Advance


----------



## freshjive (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hi vwmyers, I am interested in finding out if VW is planning on releading a Small Car, like the toyota Yaris,or an equivilent. with gas prices soaring i want a small economical and inexpensive car. It seems that everybody has one but VW. to be more specific im talking about a us version of the fox, or polo. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (freshjive)*

we were told that we will have a smaller than Rabbit car for sale by 2008MY


----------



## freshjive (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Jpics)*

cool, where was that stated?
any pics and or specs?


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (freshjive)*

I belive it will be the Polo.


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (w00sh!)*

But I assume this will be the next generation Polo, not the current one. There's a recent article about VW announcing a line of super-minis based on the new platform here.
I don't know whether they will continue to grow the Polo the way they have the Golf over the years. The current Polo is about the size of the MkII Golf.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (freshjive)*

FRESHJIVE, you'll never see it your lifetime. sorry.


----------



## n4rkr (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

ok Mike...here goes my shot ...I bought my 20th at a dealer in CT.Worst buying experience I've had ever...but I do love my 20th. Anyway..initially, the dealer did not list this car as 
"Certified Pre-Owned", and as I was making a fuss about the warranty and such ... the salesman comes out with "tell you what...we'll make the car Certified Pre owned, and give you such and such for warranty coverage." 
Question is this.... I thought in order for any VW to be Cert.Pre-Owned, it has to go through this lengthy process, and checklist, so how can a salesman just"make" the car Certified ? Secondly, it is supposed to meet basic criteria before the big checklist... well...they didn't give me full set of keys (in fact...they only gave me two keys, one of which doesn't even work!) supposed to get all service records and full manual for the car with the car, which I got neither.
Anyway...you starting to get the picture ? Would you say in your professional opinion that i have been slighted by this dealership, and should I maybe take some sort of action ? i have asked a couple times about my keys and records, and they have not made good....been 4 months now.
Thanks in advance for your input....sorry this was so long...but that is the short version of the story! Dealer experience was terrible !


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (n4rkr)*

N4RKR, i'm sorry to hear you had a less than perfect experience. let me address a few things. their gti may have passed a certified check and was decided not to certifiy the car to keep the price down. they could have just tacked on the warranty cost once they knew you wanted it certified. in that case, you should get the following: at least 2 keys (that work), cerfax report, service records available if dealer has them (not required for cpo), owner's guide, floor mats, etc. the other thing is this. if certified, the gti should have qualified for low interest rates. i'll assume you financed the car. what was your rate and when did you buy it? you should have gotten a certified certificate shwoing the car's new warranty extention. if you received all of these documents but without the key, book, carfax, etc, then i'd go back to the dealer and ask for this stuff in person. if they can't help, ask to make an appointment with the gm. if that doesn't work, call vw of america. that's the best i can say. let me know on that rate. you can email me directly if you prefer not to post on the thread: [email protected]


----------



## hillbillyR32 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I apologize if this has already been asked...if so point me to the answer -- this is probably a dumb question....here goes.
If I am trying to get something fixed I believe is under warranty...who I am fighting against ...dealership or VWOA...who eats the cost if does have to be fixed? If it is VWOA, does the dealerhship have an incentive to push back on me...do they have to provide labor at their own cost? Is it just a hassle for them to have another car on their lot to be fixed that they aren't making money off of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

Im not sure if this has been answered,
What is all the talk about *huge* price cuts on Touaregs? How much can we haggle on the price?


----------



## codingelvis (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike.
I have a simple question, maybe you can answer maybe not. If not maybe you can check with your parts/service guys.
I have an '02 Jetta 1.8T that I bought about 5 weeks ago pre-owned from a GM dealer in my hometown. They don't really know anything about dubs so I don't even bother with them.
Anyway, I have only one key, the switchblade type. The fob recently died and the nearest VW dealer wants $80 simply to diagnose it. No thanks.
What I really need to do is get 2 new keys. Both switchblades. What kind of price am I looking at, all included? And what about pricign for non-switchblade keys?
Would be much appreciated
D-


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (codingelvis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codingelvis* »_Hi Mike.
I have a simple question, maybe you can answer maybe not. If not maybe you can check with your parts/service guys.
I have an '02 Jetta 1.8T that I bought about 5 weeks ago pre-owned from a GM dealer in my hometown. They don't really know anything about dubs so I don't even bother with them.
Anyway, I have only one key, the switchblade type. The fob recently died and the nearest VW dealer wants $80 simply to diagnose it. No thanks.
What I really need to do is get 2 new keys. Both switchblades. What kind of price am I looking at, all included? And what about pricign for non-switchblade keys?
Would be much appreciated
D-

Check out ebay for VW keys, you can pick up switchblades cheap if you look hard enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## codingelvis (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Gibson5469)*

Yeah I've checked there but I don't want to go the used route. I want new, never used, with some sort of warranty/protection if it goes bad.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (hillbillyR32)*

HILLBILLYR32, sorry for the delay. been rather busy lately. anyways, it doesn't matter to the dealer whether or not your car is on their lot. the dealer gets to make the call if it's warranty or not. if there is a dispute, you would fight the dealer. now the dealer won't do something if it's obviously not covered. example, blown engine, you haven't changed you oil in 20k and have not proof of maintenance. not covered, and the dealer won't stick their neck out for you because they'll have to eat it if vw doesn't cover it. example 2, blown engine, haven't been to the dealer in 50k, but you have all records it was maintained properly, that's covered. i'd talk to the dealer. good luck!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Gibson5469)*

GIBSON5469, there is $3,000 back on the v6 models and $4,000 back on the v8s. you cannot combine the cash back with any special apr.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (codingelvis)*

CODONGELVIS, the switchblade keys are easier to get since they dealer can make them as long as you have one key already. the non-flip keys come from the motherland and must be ordered. it's about $250 for the flip key with programming and about $70 for the valet key. you can replace the battery in the key yourself to get it working again. just pull the key apart and see what kind of battery it takes and go to cvs or something. sometimes the key still works, if not, go to the dealer and have them program it for you. it should cost no more than $50. hope this helps!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## codingelvis (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Thanks Mike.
Tried new batteries so it's not that. It's most likely that the board is bad inside. Looks like I'll be just getting a valet key. $250... for a key... now... this is just a key... is ridiculous.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (codingelvis)*

CODINGELVIS, if the key fob is savable, you can just order that part and save some money.


----------



## codingelvis (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Yeah that's true. The fob is fine really, cosmetically and as far as the key itself it works. The little rubber mositure protectant ring came off but as long as I don't go swimming or canoeing with it.... it's simply the computer board inside that is bad apparently.


----------



## AzGTIChipFry (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (codingelvis)*

Hey just wanted to check in and see if you were able to scrounge up any information on my question on my MKIV '06 GTI


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (AzGTIChipFry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzGTIChipFry* »_I recently purchased an '06 MKIV. obviously one of the last, is there anyway through your position, you can actually check where this car is in conjunction with the last MKIV. persoanlly think it would be cool to say that only 5 were made after mine, or whatever.


_Quote, originally posted by *AzGTIChipFry* »_Hey just wanted to check in and see if you were able to scrounge up any information on my question on my MKIV '06 GTI

Out of all the remaining MKIV GTI's showing in the VIM System the "build dates" of them range from _late May_ to around the _middle of June_. 
Hope this helps... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*








Hi Mike I just joined in and I have a few questions about the Eos, since it arrived only 3 days ago at my dealer (only one for test drives) and I test drove it and I loved it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but they do not know much about it. I did a little reasearch and I found this:
 http://www.odsmag.com/Eos%20MY...6.pdf
It doesn't say anything about it so I was just wondering if you knew anything about it having an auxiliary input or an Ipod adaptor.







I was also wondering if the only way to get leather seats, the DVD nav system and 18" wheels was to get one of the packages.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (AzGTIChipFry)*

AZGTICHIPFRY, sorry. i haven;t been able to get you the answer.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tannita16)*

TANNITA16, the only way to get leather is to get the luxury or sport packages. the navigation is a stand alone option. the ipod aux cable should be in the glove box as standard. not the actual adapter, but an aux cable whick an ipod can hook up to. hope this helps and i'm glad you drove the eos. it's pretty awesome isn't it!


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

It really is awesome, I'm really eager to get one, but I cannot afford to get a whole package which is why I was wondering what the stand alone options were. Instead of leather, what would be the upholstery then? Cloth or lethearette? And what about the wheels and the trim?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tannita16)*

TANNITA16, leatherette is standard and leather is an option through packages. there will be no cloth. the list you found online tells you everything i know.


----------



## 1973 bug (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

got a used 06 GTI package 2 with 2,000 miles 
for around 25k including tax tags and the 2,500 leftover from my old car loan?
Is this a deal? or did i just get rammed in the rear with a stick shifter?


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (1973 bug)*

If I pay cash for GLI Automatic DSG with leather.. what's the cheapest price a dealer willing to let go?
I am going to the car dealer tomorrow and I need to know the price range I can bargain with.
edit: I can purchase the car in IN and IL.


_Modified by LA20 at 9:03 PM 8-13-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (LA20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA20* »_If I pay cash for GLI Automatic DSG with leather.. what's the cheapest price a dealer willing to let go?
I am going to the car dealer tomorrow and I need to know the price range I can bargain with.
edit: I can purchase the car in IN and IL.

_Modified by LA20 at 9:03 PM 8-13-2006_

i have the same question except for a 4door 07 Rabbit with no options..... please. purchasing the car in NY


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (1973 bug)*

1973BUG, i think that sounds pretty good!


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (LA20)*

LA20, i think there is $1,000 back in your area, so i'd say maybe $500 below invoice.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (mujjuman)*

MUJJUMAN, sorry, i'd say sticker for you on the rabbit.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

sill here?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

Sorry, i've been out for a while. having a baby, things like that. we all still here?


----------



## Rento (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_Sorry, i've been out for a while. having a baby, things like that. we all still here?









I'm here.


----------



## CBuck03 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Sepp)*

If i wait untill winter (December/January), after the new models come out, will the price drop for the older models? For example, a '99 New GTI or a '00 GTI?


_Modified by CBuck03 at 3:28 PM 9-10-2006_


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (CBuck03)*

CBUCK03, used car prices usually drop with market trends. passing to the next year doen't mean the price drops.


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rento)*

thanks RENTO!!


----------



## cliffhuxtable (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

you at north penn w/ tim n?


----------



## CBuck03 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_CBUCK03, used car prices usually drop with market trends. passing to the next year doen't mean the price drops.

So... just because new models are coming out, doesnt me that the price is going to drop on the older models?


----------



## projekt28rsgtiASP (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

can you get ahold a 2000 -2002 audi s4 i have the cash.>... get back to me


----------



## veedub0948 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (GLIGuy18)*

you tryin to get me a price on a AEG 1999-2001 8v 2.0, brand new?? that would be awesome


----------



## fastjetta4 (Jan 28, 2006)

i got a question.. what kind of trade in value can i get for an 02 Jetta gls 1.8t? its a 5spd with the sport lux. package. it has 56k on the odo. HOWEVER... 10k miles ago, a cam cracked and the whole engine needed to be replaced under warranty. but now everything has been running perfectly. what would you guys give me, knowing the engine was replaced?


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey everyone. Glad to see people still look at this. I have asked TurboPaul to continue his efforts here on this thread as I do not have to time anymore to continue now with a new recent larger family. I am also moving into Finance where I feel my skills will be better used than in sales. Feel free to contact me directly if you prefer. Otherwise, I've seen TurboPaul give out very good information. Thanks everyone!!
Mike Myers
Wynn VW
610-539-1100 x341
[email protected]


----------



## Polar Foil (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_I have asked TurboPaul to continue his efforts here on this thread as I do not have to time anymore to continue now with a new recent larger family. I am also moving into Finance where I feel my skills will be better used than in sales.

Congrats on the family addition and new position.
I have two questions:
1. What does the GTI model number "1K19V3" signify and is there a way to interpret it and other model numbers?
2. Other than the model year/manufacture date, what are the differences between the 06 New GTIs and the 07 2-door GTIs? Anything mechanically different? Anything cosmetically? Anything at all?
Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Polar Foil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polar Foil* »_
Congrats on the family addition and new position.
I have two questions:
1. What does the GTI model number "1K19V3" signify and is there a way to interpret it and other model numbers?
2. Other than the model year/manufacture date, what are the differences between the 06 New GTIs and the 07 2-door GTIs? Anything mechanically different? Anything cosmetically? Anything at all?
Thanks.

1K19V3 denotes a 2dr GTI with DSG. A 1K19V2 is a 6M, a 1K1DV3 is a 4dr GTI DSG, and a 1K1DV2 is a 4dr GTI 6M. 
You should be reading in the MkV forum, as the changes for 2007 have been covered again and again and again. Try a search for 'Week 50" in the MkV forum, that should find a lot of the threads. Basically, the cars are starting out the same, but changes are coming as running changes during the year. From the start of the year, they added a Aux input (3.5mm jack) in the glovebox in place of the light, changed the graphics on the door lock buttons, and obviously added the 4dr. Later, they are changing the wheels, they added a 18" all season tire option, a iPod adaptor option, a Navi w/ iPod adaptor instead of 6 Disc Changer option, a Premium Audio option, the suspension is getting lowered, and the headlight washers are going away. There was supposed to be Launch Control added to the DSG for 2007, but at the last minute, the VW lawyers pulled the plug to relook at the legalities of offering this here in the US. There may be one or two other things, but I can't think of them now......








Oh yeah, there is going to be a special edition GTI 2dr DSG car after the new year called the 'Fahrenheit Edition', only available in 'Magma Orange', with Anthracite Leather interior with orange trim, 18" alloys (Charlestons seem to be the choice), 18" all-season tires as an option, and Sirius as an option. Supposed to be only 1200 cars for the US, That's only 2 per dealer, or so.



_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 1:09 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## Golfguru17 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

how much would a new rear window tray for a mk3 golf be in tan? please im me


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I have a question for whom this will apply...I plan to lease my new GTI, but I was wondering if I could order options with the lease, or do I get whatever is on the lot? Say, if I wanted to order the Alloy rims or a package. I understand this may bring my lease up, but how much exactly? I know you have a deal going on for the $309/Month, 3 Years, with like $2,500 due at signing. I was thinking about going with a 48 Month plan (4 Years), and putting around $5000 down...so could you salesmen maybe give me a ballpark figure of what figure I would be looking at with a 48 Month plan-$5,000 down, on a Base Model GTI (Manual Trans, No packages)...and maybe give me prices of how much more my lease would go up if I wanted to add some options?
I would REALLY appericiate that if you guy's could...
Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Golfguru17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfguru17* »_how much would a new rear window tray for a mk3 golf be in tan? please im me









Sorry, I'm in sales, not parts.








There are some guys in the MkV forums that work at dealer parts dept's.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (barch88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barch88* »_I have a question for whom this will apply...I plan to lease my new GTI, but I was wondering if I could order options with the lease, or do I get whatever is on the lot? Say, if I wanted to order the Alloy rims or a package. I understand this may bring my lease up, but how much exactly? I know you have a deal going on for the $309/Month, 3 Years, with like $2,500 due at signing. I was thinking about going with a 48 Month plan (4 Years), and putting around $5000 down...so could you salesmen maybe give me a ballpark figure of what figure I would be looking at with a 48 Month plan-$5,000 down, on a Base Model GTI (Manual Trans, No packages)...and maybe give me prices of how much more my lease would go up if I wanted to add some options?
I would REALLY appericiate that if you guy's could...
Thanks.

You can add the options you want to the lease, and raise the payments to pay for them. I don't know what a lease would run, as I am in PA not MI, and the fees, taxes, etc are different. If you are wanting to put that much money down, don't go longer, more than likely, the 36 month payment will be lower than the 48 with that much down. 
If you want a different car than the dealers has, either he will locate it for you, or order it, but an order means you get the lease program that is in place when your car arrives at the dealer, not the one that's going now.


----------



## alexice1421 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey paul i got a 2007 GTI and im bout 2 have a 1000 miles...they told me that i have to baby it for the first 1000 miles. after doing so am i supposed to get an oil change right away or am i supposed to go for the 5000 miles service like my dealership tells me to. they told me to change oil on it ever 5000 miles...i don't kno whether that true or not...with all my cars i did it every 3000 miles...Also everyone is tellin me that u have to get an oil change as sson as the engine is broken it??? im just askin for some advice let me kno man i don't wanna mess up this motor??
Thanx is Advance


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (alexice1421)*

Hey Alexice1421 
My name is Bobby and I am a salesman for Sunnyvale Volkswagen, about your questions,
The car is allready broken in from the factory so you don't have to baby sit the car for the first 1000 miles or change the oil, just drive it normaly.
But what I recommend you is that when you go on a long trip don't set the cruise control for the first 5000 miles.
But other than that drive your car normally and the first oil change is 5000 miles.
By the way you have a great car, take care of it


----------



## alexice1421 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*

r u sure dude cuz even in the manual it says 2 break it in and everything...i mean i wanna take care of it and all...its just everyone is sayin all these different thingss like its a delicate motor u have 2 break it in...i wanna really make power with it and all so i wanna do wat is best


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (alexice1421)*

What exactly is the premium audio option for the GTIs? I think it's bundled into option packages for the Jettas. It's been listed on vw.com without any additional info for over a month and no one has been able to explain it, other than speculation. It's been listed on 2007 change point data sheets since the summer.
Does VW just expect people to order options without knowing what they're getting, just because they put the word "premium" in front of it? Although it's not an expensive option, it's hard to believe that no info is available on it. I'm planning to get an MKV GTI next year.
I have "premium" (Monsoon) audio in my MKIV and there's nothing premium about it.


_Modified by rev18gti at 8:33 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## v-dub_dead_head (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

vwmyers you rock!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought a new VW rabbit and i love it. Not the same way i love my old one but still love it. I bought mine roughtly 4 months ago and i specifically asked the sales man was there a diesel to come out. At that point he told me no there was only the 2.5. so i went ahead i bought one because (A.) i told myself i would never buy anything but a rabbit... (2) i couldnt see paying 9 thousand more for a gti that has 50 more horses out the box. and (D.) i couldnt stand the crome piece on the front of the new jettas. my question to you is....At what point did the Sales represetatives know that there was to be a tdi rabbit in 2008, if there is suppose to be a rabbit tdi? Maybe I was misinformed. If so i would appreciate if you would tell me different. thank you for you time. 
P.S. i wanna come down to your dealer, and speak to you in person that would rock even more. need a new car for the woman.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (alexice1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexice1421* »_Hey paul i got a 2007 GTI and im bout 2 have a 1000 miles...they told me that i have to baby it for the first 1000 miles. after doing so am i supposed to get an oil change right away or am i supposed to go for the 5000 miles service like my dealership tells me to. they told me to change oil on it ever 5000 miles...i don't kno whether that true or not...with all my cars i did it every 3000 miles...Also everyone is tellin me that u have to get an oil change as sson as the engine is broken it??? im just askin for some advice let me kno man i don't wanna mess up this motor??
Thanx is Advance

Sorry that I didn't post sooner, I guess that it's been so long since the last post here that it dropped off my watch topics list.....








Anyway, yes, you do have to break in the motor, as you have been doing. Good job on reading the manual, and keep reading! As the manual states, copied exactly below, for those with reading impediments:
The GTI manual says exactly this in Section 3, Book 2, Page 12:
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The engine needs to be broken in during the first 1000 miles (1500 km).
For the first 600 miles (1000 km)
- Do not drive faster than three quarters of top speed shown on the speedometer. (my note: since the top speed is actually 130 mph, not 160 as indicated on the speedometer, I would say keep it under 100 mph)
- Do not use full throttle.
- Avoid high engine speeds.
- Do not tow a trailer.
From 600 to 1000 miles (1000 to 1500 km)
- Speeds can be gradually increased to the maximum permissible engine speed (rpm). 
During the first few hours of driving, the engine's internal friction is higher than it will be later when all the moving parts have been boken in. 
* For the sake of the enviroment 
If the engine is broken in gently, the life of the engine will be increased and it's oil consumption reduced. <
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
VW says that you can wait for the 5000 mile change, as you see in the Maintenence book, and new cars are said not to need an early change anymore, as the engines are run at the factory and drained, and the quality of the alloys in an engine today is very different from even 10 or 20 years ago, plus of course the synthetic oil that VW uses is way better than before. But I would still say that if it makes you feel better, go ahead and change the oil. It's still your car.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (v-dub_dead_head)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-dub_dead_head* »_vwmyers you rock!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought a new VW rabbit and i love it. Not the same way i love my old one but still love it. I bought mine roughtly 4 months ago and i specifically asked the sales man was there a diesel to come out. At that point he told me no there was only the 2.5. so i went ahead i bought one because (A.) i told myself i would never buy anything but a rabbit... (2) i couldnt see paying 9 thousand more for a gti that has 50 more horses out the box. and (D.) i couldnt stand the crome piece on the front of the new jettas. my question to you is....At what point did the Sales represetatives know that there was to be a tdi rabbit in 2008, if there is suppose to be a rabbit tdi? Maybe I was misinformed. If so i would appreciate if you would tell me different. thank you for you time. 
P.S. i wanna come down to your dealer, and speak to you in person that would rock even more. need a new car for the woman.

vwmeyers has gone on to the finance department of his dealership, and doesn't post anymore......
But, while we have not benn specifically told that a Rabbit diesel will be coming after January 2008 (VW has said the Jetta, but also that we will get a full line up of diesels), we all know that they have to be coming, no doubt. But could be another year and a half or more. 
And how about coming up tio the Poconos when you need your next VW. If you have more MkV questions, I am more often found on this thread, the monster sized Ask a VW salesman thread, already a crazy 81 pages long.....
But I will be checking in here, and now it will be back on my 'Watched Topics" list.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rev18gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev18gti* »_What exactly is the premium audio option for the GTIs? I think it's bundled into option packages for the Jettas. It's been listed on vw.com without any additional info for over a month and no one has been able to explain it, other than speculation. It's been listed on 2007 change point data sheets since the summer.
Does VW just expect people to order options without knowing what they're getting, just because they put the word "premium" in front of it? Although it's not an expensive option, it's hard to believe that no info is available on it. I'm planning to get an MKV GTI next year.
I have "premium" (Monsoon) audio in my MKIV and there's nothing premium about it.


If you are frustrated, imagine being us. We have no info either. It seems obvious that it gets you an amp, but does it also have speakers? I don't know. Sorry......I'm sure before next year we'll have gotten an answer.


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
VW says that you can wait for the 5000 mile change, as you see in the Maintenence book, and new cars are said not to need an early change anymore, as the engines are run at the factory and drained, and the quality of the alloys in an engine today is very different from even 10 or 20 years ago, plus of course the synthetic oil that VW uses is way better than before. But I would still say that if it makes you feel better, go ahead and change the oil. It's still your car.











When I bought my 1.8T various people and dealers told me conflicting things about the first oil change. Some said change the oil after about 1000-1500 miles or so. Others said go the full 5000 until the first change. Some said the reason for going the full 5000 was because from the factory VW's come with a special blend "break in" oil not the standard synthetic you use after that. 
Remember this is coming from other VW owners and from dealers as well.
Please shed some light on the mysterious "break in" oil I was told about but have seen no written evidence of. Not sure if this is true or not, but either way as long as proper break in driving techniques are used there should be no negative effects either way.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (silverstone18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstone18t* »_

When I bought my 1.8T various people and dealers told me conflicting things about the first oil change. Some said change the oil after about 1000-1500 miles or so. Others said go the full 5000 until the first change. Some said the reason for going the full 5000 was because from the factory VW's come with a special blend "break in" oil not the standard synthetic you use after that. 
Remember this is coming from other VW owners and from dealers as well.
Please shed some light on the mysterious "break in" oil I was told about but have seen no written evidence of. Not sure if this is true or not, but either way as long as proper break in driving techniques are used there should be no negative effects either way.

I have not found anyone from VW who I trust that says there is break-in oil in any of VW's cars. All people from VW (corp employees, not dealer employees) say that the cars have just regular oil in them. As above, the factory says that the engine is broken-in at 1000 miles, so why would you want to keep a break-in oil in the car an extra 4000 miles? You would want that oil out if that was true. I am told that the engines are run in at the engine factory, then the oil changed, then the engines are shipped to the assembly lines. It's because of the fact that regular synthetic oil is in the car from the factory, that you can go 5000 miles before the first oil change. The next is at 10,000 miles, then every 10k after that. But as I stated before, if you feel better about it, change it, it's not gonna hurt anything.


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
It's because of the fact that regular synthetic oil is in the car from the factory, that you can go 5000 miles before the first oil change. The next is at 10,000 miles,* then every 10k after that*. But as I stated before, if you feel better about it, change it, it's not gonna hurt anything.











You mean 5K every oil change right? I just don't want some people to get confused. I thought VW recommends every 5K (that's what I do). Even though the synthetic oils can go 10K easy, the oil filters are not gauranteed that long. At least that was my understanding.
Seems like the "break in" oil is still a mystery.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (silverstone18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstone18t* »_

You mean 5K every oil change right? I just don't want some people to get confused. I thought VW recommends every 5K (that's what I do). Even though the synthetic oils can go 10K easy, the oil filters are not gauranteed that long. At least that was my understanding.
Seems like the "break in" oil is still a mystery.

Nope, read the maintence manual. Intervals are 5k, 10k, 20k, 30k, 40k, 50k, etc. I doubt I could wait that long between changes, I'd probably do 5k, but 10k is the VW schedule.


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Nope, read the maintence manual. Intervals are 5k, 10k, 20k, 30k, 40k, 50k, etc. I doubt I could wait that long between changes, I'd probably do 5k, but 10k is the VW schedule.










Oooops I'll have to check. Thanks for quick responses.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (alexice1421)*

Hi Alexice
I have asked the service writer here at my dealership and the servive guy as well and they both answered the same thing and that's what I know about these cars. Back in the days all cars needed to be broke'n in but not anymore. That's as far as I know.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (v-dub_dead_head)*

Hey V-dub
the GTI doesn't just come with 50 hp more than the Rabbit but it comes with much more option, the Rabbit is beautiful car anyway.
About the Desiel Volkswagen of America has been saying that the full line of desiels are coming in January as Paul said, but in our knowledge when VW set date, you need to add at least 6 months to that date. They are coming, hopfully soon.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (silverstone18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstone18t* »_

Oooops I'll have to check. Thanks for quick responses.

Oh, and sorry. The OP was asking about a new GTI, and you have a MkIV. You are correct for your car, MkIV's take 5k oil changes, but all the new models have the new schedule as above. 
I spend too much time on the MkV forum answering questions, and I just didn't read your info, sorry.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_Hi Alexice
I have asked the service writer here at my dealership and the servive guy as well and they both answered the same thing and that's what I know about these cars. Back in the days all cars needed to be broke'n in but not anymore. That's as far as I know.

No disrespect to you or the guys in your service department, but that's 100% wrong. Read the owners manual, it's the *only* source that matters. It's the *only one* from VW, and the *only one* that will matter when you need a warranty. Period.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul
How's business in NJ?
Where you at the GTI Pocket Rocket January?


_Modified by bobbik at 10:37 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Cars come somewhat Broken in allready, the first 500 miles he should drive it normally ( not baby sitting it), after the 500 miles he has to drive it really hard so he can get the pistons working because if he is going to keep driving normal, he will build a ring on the top of the piston.
Everyone has a diferent idea. Oil Change 5000 miles, Synthatic oil is a must.


_Modified by bobbik at 10:35 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_Cars come somewhat Broken in allready, the first 500 miles he should drive it normally ( not baby sitting it), after the 500 miles he has to drive it really hard so he can get the pistons working because if he is going to keep driving normal, he will build a ring on the top of the piston.
Everyone has a diferent idea. Oil Change 5000 miles, Synthatic oil is a must.


Everyone has different ideas, but only VW can say what is right, as it's their warranty. You can do what ever you want if you think that you have more knowledge and experience than the VW engineers that designed the motor, but don't blame VW if the motor doesn't last or you are burning oil, doing the right thing is up to you. 
I've driven millions of miles, torn cars down and rebuilt them from the ground up, and I would still defer to the guys who designed the engines and have the PhD's.
As before, VW says only one thing, same as they've said for many years, and it's not in the manual because it's an optional way to break it in. 
*The GTI manual says exactly this in Section 3, Book 2, Page 12:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The engine needs to be broken in during the first 1000 miles (1500 km).
For the first 600 miles (1000 km)
- Do not drive faster than three quarters of top speed shown on the speedometer. (my note: since the top speed is actually 130 mph, not 160 as indicated on the speedometer, I would say keep it under 100 mph)
- Do not use full throttle.
- Avoid high engine speeds.
- Do not tow a trailer.
From 600 to 1000 miles (1000 to 1500 km)
- Speeds can be gradually increased to the maximum permissible engine speed (rpm). 
During the first few hours of driving, the engine's internal friction is higher than it will be later when all the moving parts have been boken in. 
* For the sake of the enviroment 
If the engine is broken in gently, the life of the engine will be increased and it's oil consumption reduced. <
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Ok Paul, 
The manual is defintly right ( by the way, it's on page 11 not 12), I am talking from my experience, after 500 miles if you are going to still baby sit the car, you will never be able to get the full performance from the car. you know that the higher the RPM the higher the pistons go so if you don't break it after 500 miles, a ridge will build over the pistons and at one point it will stick there untill you open the pistons and clean it. That's my point of view, what you are right about is that if something happens they know who they can go to but any factory tries to be extreme with things.
By the way I have a 2001 Passat with 260 hp ( build it myself). I don't like to show off but you can come down here and they will tell you who is the VW walking dictionary
The engine top speed is 160 there is a governer chip that won't allow you go over 130 mph. it's not 130 miles.

_Modified by bobbik at 1:02 PM 12-8-2006_

_Modified by bobbik at 1:40 PM 12-8-2006_


_Modified by bobbik at 1:40 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_ Ok Paul, 
The manual is defintly right ( by the way, it's on page 11 not 12), 
 
Yup, I happened to grab the last 2006 manual, which is page 12, when I was copying what it said. Oops....

_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_ I am talking from my experience, after 500 miles if you are going to still baby sit the car, you will never be able to get the full performance from the car. you know that the higher the RPM the higher the pistons go so if you don't break it after 500 miles, a ridge will build over the pistons and at one point it will stick there untill you open the pistons and clean it. That's my point of view, what you are right about is that if something happens they know who they can go to but any factory tries to be extreme with things.

Most likely that's why the factory says that after 600 miles, you can begin increasing the rpms, more and more as until you get to 1000 miles and are driving it as normal. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_By the way I have a 2001 Passat with 260 hp ( build it myself). I don't like to show off but you can come down here and they will tell you who is the VW walking dictionary

That sounds like a sweet Passat! And yes, at my last dealer and this one, I am the go-to-guy for the answers. I usually drive the VW trainers nuts with product knowledge. And that's why I would never give a customer and answer that conflicts with what VW says, especially on maintence and mechanical issues. What I think doesn't matter. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_The engine top speed is 160 there is a governer chip that won't allow you go over 130 mph. it's not 130 miles. 

Of course the car has a governor, but according to the Euro mags, the GTI will never hit 160 stock, no matter what. Mostly I see reported is about 140+, but under 150. I personally have never seen a car that just happens to top out at exactly what the maximum reading is on the speedo (I doubt the Beetle 2.5 is gonna hit 160 mph ungoverned either, though that's what the speedo says). While 130 mph may not be the true top speed of the car, 75% of 160 is 120, and I would think that to maintain that speed would be more than moderate engine speed. I admit that I have never taken someone's future new car out to find out what rpms are required to run 120 mph, so keeping it under 100 mph (97.5 is 75% of 130) for the first 600 miles should be a major sacrifice, right?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

hey paul
Acctually I had my last class for the certification and I knew more than the guy ( he is new though







),I love when I hear a salesperson knows more than the instructor







, One of my customers took the governer out and he said that he did 146 mph top. let just say you need to wait until 1000 miles to drive normal, but you know paul that after 1000 miles you need to drive the Sh$t out of it for few miles so you can really break it in.
Question, did you go to the GTI Pocket Rocket in Vegas Jaunuary?


----------



## audia4inmd (Jan 30, 2003)

Has anyone asked for the lease details for a 2007 Passat 4Motion yet? If not, can someone help me out by posting them?
I'm particularly interested in a 2007 Passat Wagon with 4Motion. I'm hoping to surpise someone with a great Christmas present this year








Thanks in advance for any help!
Forgot to mention that a range of Money Factors and Residuals is perfectly fine by me.


_Modified by audia4inmd at 1:38 AM 12-10-2006_


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, are there any differences between the 06 GTi and the 07 GTi? Also, are the stock 17" wheels being replaced after week 50?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (audia4inmd)*

Hey Audi
Which state are ypu living at?


----------



## audia4inmd (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_Hey Audi
Which state are ypu living at?

I'm in Maryland.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_hey paul
I love when I hear a salesperson knows more than the instructor 
Question, did you go to the GTI Pocket Rocket in Vegas Jaunuary?

I've found most instructors have limited knowledge, few are enthusiasts. They know the topics at hand, as far as the course structure is designed, but rarely can deviate far from the course structure without getting in over their heads.








Nope, didn't go to Vegas, that was during my short hiatus period.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_Paul, are there any differences between the 06 GTi and the 07 GTi? Also, are the stock 17" wheels being replaced after week 50?









Yup, lots of little changes, some still fazing in. This thread,*Changes to 2007 GTI* , is one of the last on this topic, though hardly the first. I've also posted in this thread the VW sheets detailing the changes. The 17" GTI wheels are currently scheduled to change Week 2 of 2007.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (audia4inmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audia4inmd* »_Has anyone asked for the lease details for a 2007 Passat 4Motion yet? If not, can someone help me out by posting them?
I'm particularly interested in a 2007 Passat Wagon with 4Motion. I'm hoping to surpise someone with a great Christmas present this year








Thanks in advance for any help!
Forgot to mention that a range of Money Factors and Residuals is perfectly fine by me. 

The 2007 Passat 4Motion wagon has these lease programs from VCI at this point:
Months - Residual - Money Factor
12 - 64% - .00181
24 - 60% - .00181 
30 - 55% - .00181
36 - 51% - .00181 
39 - 51% - .00181 
42 - 47% - .00319
48 - 43% - .00196


----------



## audia4inmd (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The 2007 Passat 4Motion wagon has these lease programs from VCI at this point:
Months - Residual - Money Factor
12 - 64% - .00181
24 - 60% - .00181 
30 - 55% - .00181
36 - 51% - .00181 
39 - 51% - .00181 
42 - 47% - .00319
48 - 43% - .00196









Thanks a bunch. Are these Tier A figures?
Happy Holidays


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (audia4inmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audia4inmd* »_Has anyone asked for the lease details for a 2007 Passat 4Motion yet? If not, can someone help me out by posting them?
I'm particularly interested in a 2007 Passat Wagon with 4Motion. I'm hoping to surpise someone with a great Christmas present this year








Thanks in advance for any help!
Forgot to mention that a range of Money Factors and Residuals is perfectly fine by me.

_Modified by audia4inmd at 1:38 AM 12-10-2006_

Lots of dealers still have their '06 Passat 3.6 4motion Wagon launch cars. Most of them are willing to unload them CHEAP right now. Local dealer here still has theirs, and offered me the car at their cost (WAY below invoice)


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
Lots of dealers still have their '06 Passat 3.6 4motion Wagon launch cars. Most of them are willing to unload them CHEAP right now. Local dealer here still has theirs, and offered me the car at their cost (WAY below invoice)

there was no 2006 Passat wagon, they only came in 2007 version.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (audia4inmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audia4inmd* »_
Thanks a bunch. Are these Tier A figures?
Happy Holidays









These are for tier A, if you don't want to pay securtiy deposit, the money factor will go up .00015.
The residual value based on 15k miles


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*

Have the incentives on 2006 Passats recently increased? About a month ago, I was hearing on the 'tex $7k off of V6 AWD and $4.5k off of the V6's. Today I got an email saying the incentives are even higher, but no real numbers were given.....anyone else can shed some light?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rev18gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev18gti* »_Have the incentives on 2006 Passats recently increased? About a month ago, I was hearing on the 'tex $7k off of V6 AWD and $4.5k off of the V6's. Today I got an email saying the incentives are even higher, but no real numbers were given.....anyone else can shed some light? 

There's $3500 on V6 and V6 4Motion, if your local dealer giving more discounts or your area getting more incentive that's a diferent thing


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*

Turbo Paul-
I've been in the MKV forum and you've found many cars for us, but I was wondering if you can look for Passats...the incentives are too good to pass up....however I'm not sure what they are now (is $7k off of V6 correct-I got an email today from a dealer saying that they've increased the incentive until Jan 2nd-the $7k figure is from October.)

Are there any 2006 Passat V6 (AWD or FWD) in the Chicagoland area (zip 60607) with either Sport Package 2, Sport Package 1 + Xenons AND/OR Dynaudio
I checked on dealer websites, and so far, I can only find that Fletcher Jones has a Sport Package 2 with 18" but it's not AWD.
This car's for my girlfriend....I'm still waiting to get a GTI...








Thanks


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rev18gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev18gti* »_Turbo Paul-
I've been in the MKV forum and you've found many cars for us, but I was wondering if you can look for Passats...the incentives are too good to pass up....however I'm not sure what they are now (is $7k off of V6 correct-I got an email today from a dealer saying that they've increased the incentive until Jan 2nd-the $7k figure is from October.)

Are there any 2006 Passat V6 (AWD or FWD) in the Chicagoland area (zip 60607) with either Sport Package 2, Sport Package 1 + Xenons AND/OR Dynaudio
I checked on dealer websites, and so far, I can only find that Fletcher Jones has a Sport Package 2 with 18" but it's not AWD.
This car's for my girlfriend....I'm still waiting to get a GTI...








Thanks 


Matteson Volkswagen 
Address 
5355 Miller Circle Drive
Matteson, IL 60443 
Phone (708) 7205000 
Fax (708) 7202448 
B6 PASSAT SEDAN, 3.6L 4-MOTION, AUTOMATIC TIPTR 
DEEP BLACK 
BLACK LEATHER SPORT SEATS 
REAR SIDE AIRBAGS 
PACKAGE 2 SPORT 
XM SATELLITE RADIO 
********************
Fox Valley Volkswagen 
Address 
560 W. North Avenue
West Chicago, IL 60185 
Phone (630) 2319900 
Fax (630) 8184199 
B6 PASSAT SEDAN, 3.6L 4-MOTION, AUTOMATIC TIPTR 
DEEP BLACK 
PURE BEIGE LEATHER SPORT SEATS 
REAR SIDE AIRBAGS 
PACKAGE 2 SPORT 
RUBBER MATS (4) AND TRUNK LINER 
SIRIUS SATELLITE RADIO 
**********************
Bill Jacobs Volkswagen 
Address 
2211 Aurora Ave
Naperville, IL 60540 
Phone (630) 8515600 
Fax (630) 6926823 
B6 PASSAT SEDAN, 3.6L 4-MOTION, AUTOMATIC TIPTR 
REFLEX SILVER 
BLACK LEATHER SPORT SEATS 
PACKAGE 2 SPORT 
NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
XM SATELLITE RADIO 
*********************
Fletcher Jones Volkswagen 
Address 
1111 North Clark Street
Chicago, IL 60610 
Phone (312) 9440500 
Fax (312) 9444934 
B6 PASSAT SEDAN, 3.6L 4-MOTION, AUTOMATIC TIPTR 
UNITED GRAY 
BLACK LEATHER SPORT SEATS 
PACKAGE 1 SPORT 
18 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 
XM SATELLITE RADIO 
*******************
Liberty Import Center 
Address 
920 South Milwaukee Avenue
Libertyville, IL 60048 
Phone (847) 6808000 
Fax (847) 8169264 
B6 PASSAT SEDAN, 3.6L 4-MOTION, AUTOMATIC TIPTR 
DEEP BLACK 
BLACK LEATHER SPORT SEATS 
REAR SIDE AIRBAGS 
PACKAGE 2 SPORT 
RUBBER MATS (4) AND TRUNK LINER 
NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
XM SATELLITE RADIO 
That what left in the whole state of IL 
By the way Sport Package 2 has the Adaptive Xenon Headlights



_Modified by bobbik at 3:28 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*

Thanks!








If only my girlfrind could make up her mind now!
AFAIK...switching from XM to Sirius isn't too hard, is it?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rev18gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev18gti* »_Thanks!








If only my girlfrind could make up her mind now!
AFAIK...switching from XM to Sirius isn't too hard, is it?

It's only a moduale in the back, so it's not that hard, you just need to find the moduale that's all.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_
It's only a moduale in the back, so it's not that hard, you just need to find the moduale that's all.

Nevermind-she signed the papers for a 2006 V6 Luxury Package 2 with Sirius last nite....leased....picking it up later this week.
She got a good deal, I just wished she would have let me check the lease #'s for her....but I think it's too late now. The money factor was OK, but I just checked the residual and it was for a 15k mile/year lease and she got a 10k mile/year lease....that's about 3% difference for the residual percentage which translates to $21/month or about $1000 over the life of a 48 month lease. Is it possible that they made a mistake in the residual and is it too late to change it?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rev18gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev18gti* »_
Nevermind-she signed the papers for a 2006 V6 Luxury Package 2 with Sirius last nite....leased....picking it up later this week.
She got a good deal, I just wished she would have let me check the lease #'s for her....but I think it's too late now. The money factor was OK, but I just checked the residual and it was for a 15k mile/year lease and she got a 10k mile/year lease....that's about 3% difference for the residual percentage which translates to $21/month or about $1000 over the life of a 48 month lease. Is it possible that they made a mistake in the residual and is it too late to change it?

Well, the residual is set by the bank, say VCI. It's not changable. If it's through VCI, and it's wrong, they will bounce the contract back to the dealer to be changed. If it's through a different bank than VCI, their residuals will be different. Also, the residuals for a 2007 Passat Wagon are not the same as the 2006 or 2007 Passat Sedan.


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wait...anything? 
So, are the extended warranties offered really worth the cost?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (rev18gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev18gti* »_
Nevermind-she signed the papers for a 2006 V6 Luxury Package 2 with Sirius last nite....leased....picking it up later this week.
She got a good deal, I just wished she would have let me check the lease #'s for her....but I think it's too late now. The money factor was OK, but I just checked the residual and it was for a 15k mile/year lease and she got a 10k mile/year lease....that's about 3% difference for the residual percentage which translates to $21/month or about $1000 over the life of a 48 month lease. Is it possible that they made a mistake in the residual and is it too late to change it?

Just go back and tell them that they need to change it, if I am you I will go ASAP.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (54-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *54-46* »_
Wait...anything? 
So, are the extended warranties offered really worth the cost? 

Extended warranty get sold diferently, you negotiate it the same way you negotiate the price of the car.


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

At the end of a Drivers Option Lease, does VW typically offer financing if I decide I want to purchase the car? Or will I be responsible for finding independent financing?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (simplicit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simplicit* »_At the end of a Drivers Option Lease, does VW typically offer financing if I decide I want to purchase the car? Or will I be responsible for finding independent financing?

They do offer you financing


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (bobbik)*

What's the markup of a used 337 or 20th AE vs a comparable year/mileage/condition GTI ? Is there use in negotiation at a dealership or do you think they stay pretty hard due to their "limited availability"


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_What's the markup of a used 337 or 20th AE vs a comparable year/mileage/condition GTI ? Is there use in negotiation at a dealership or do you think they stay pretty hard due to their "limited availability"

That totaly depends on how much the deale rbought the car for and how much they are willing to sell for, supply and demand change from area to another, in my area, if we get a hold of a car like that, we won't discount it as much.


----------



## toonz (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

mike im in the uk and wunderd y u cant by eney carbs from my dealer for my mk2 golf cabby ?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (toonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toonz* »_mike im in the uk and wunderd y u cant by eney carbs from my dealer for my mk2 golf cabby ?









What do you mean?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bobbik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbik* »_
What do you mean?

Too many







?


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


----------



## stinkbug_2 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

How much does it cost the dealer to get a VW Certified Warranty on a car. 
At one time I heard it was approx 295 dollars. I spoke to a dealer here in St louis and they sell cars without it but you can get it certified but I have not heard the cost.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (stinkbug_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stinkbug_2* »_How much does it cost the dealer to get a VW Certified Warranty on a car. 
At one time I heard it was approx 295 dollars. I spoke to a dealer here in St louis and they sell cars without it but you can get it certified but I have not heard the cost.


As far as I know it's more than that, but the warranty is not the real cost. The real cost is the repairs needed to get a car up to Certified specs. It is a very picky process. From my experience, most cars average like $1,500 in repairs first. So a Certified car really has much more in the cost. 
Oh, and a dealer is not allowed by VW's rules to 'sell' the Certified warranty to you like an option. They are supposed to either certify it or not. It no supposed to be an option.


----------



## joeday (Jun 15, 2006)

hey i question for anyone that can help. i want to put a vr6 from a 97 passat into a 97 jetta. can i do it? if so, what would i need?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (joeday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeday* »_hey i question for anyone that can help. i want to put a vr6 from a 97 passat into a 97 jetta. can i do it? if so, what would i need?

Can you do it? Well, it can be done. I don't know if you can do it.








But seriously, this is 'Ask a VW salesperson' thread, not 'Ask a VW technician' thread. I certainly don't know the technical requirements, but the engine was a factory option in the '97 Jetta, so shouldn't be a very challenging conversion, I would think.


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (joeday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeday* »_hey i question for anyone that can help. i want to put a vr6 from a 97 passat into a 97 jetta. can i do it? if so, what would i need?

It should fit fine, the major thing you need to do is route the coolent system , there's few things you need to do, I haven't touch these in a long time, but it's possible


----------



## joeday (Jun 15, 2006)

ok. do you think it would be easier to just put in a 1.8t? 

oh and the bit about the not knowing if i could do it: i can do it, i just wanted to make sure i dont have to completely redo the engine bay. im just making sure cuz i havent done much with VWs, im use to working on mustangs


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (joeday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeday* »_ ok. do you think it would be easier to just put in a 1.8t? 

Well, I would think that a VR6 would be easier, since it's a factory option, so all the parts are VW. Though obviously the 1.8T would leave more room under the hood and keep the balance better since it's lighter. But the computer wiring would be more involved. And you already have a line on a VR6. 

_Quote, originally posted by *joeday* »_ oh and the bit about the not knowing if i could do it: i can do it, i just wanted to make sure i dont have to completely redo the engine bay. im just making sure cuz i havent done much with VWs, im use to working on mustangs 

Don't take it personal, just a play on the way you asked it, that's all.


----------



## joeday (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah I just talked to a friend of mine that does VWs and he said the same thing that it would be easier for a vr6, and all i would need is ne breaks and new suspention.
another guy though told me ill need new axels as well. 
and yeah i know, im just messing around to...i set myself up for that


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (joeday)*

This thread has been aound for close to a year....impressive.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_This thread has been aound for close to a year....impressive.

Yup, it is, but chech this one out: On the Golf V & Jetta V forum Ask a VW salesman thread. Though _only_ around since May 24th, it is 89 pages long, 3100 posts, and about 95,000 views!! And still going.....


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul, are all the changes to the GLI already phased in? I need to get a car soon since I can't stand another mile in my Envoy. I like the lowered ride height, don't care much for head lamp washers, and would like the non 'soft touch' for longevity. I guess the GTI will have to be MY08 for all the chages to be phased in and I can't wait that long. 
thanks for your help


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_Paul, are all the changes to the GLI already phased in? I need to get a car soon since I can't stand another mile in my Envoy. I like the lowered ride height, don't care much for head lamp washers, and would like the non 'soft touch' for longevity. I guess the GTI will have to be MY08 for all the chages to be phased in and I can't wait that long. 
thanks for your help

The GLI's have been lowered, as in my sig below, I have a Deep Black here. But it still has the soft touch, headlight washers and third stalk cruise control, so things are still changing. But this is also a Week 43 car, so the rest may have benn done by now. 
It appears that every change is done now on the GTI, except the lowering.


----------



## wannabeMKIII (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

just wanted to know if it is possible to get a window sticker printed from an older VW??? i have a 1999.5 MK4 and want the window sticker... or at least the dollar ammount it origonally sold for. 
Thanks.
~Adam


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (wannabeMKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabeMKIII* »_just wanted to know if it is possible to get a window sticker printed from an older VW??? i have a 1999.5 MK4 and want the window sticker... or at least the dollar ammount it origonally sold for. 
Thanks.
~Adam

No way that I know of, have you tried calling VW Customer Assistance, maybe they can help.


----------



## wannabeMKIII (Aug 1, 2005)

no, i have not. is the phone # in my owners manual?? ill have to try.


----------



## equest (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Regarding the Bluetech diesel, are they planning to sell them in Golf/Rabbits in 2007?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (equest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *equest* »_Regarding the Bluetech diesel, are they planning to sell them in Golf/Rabbits in 2007?

No. The new CR BLUETECH diesels will not come out till calender year 2008, so after January 2008. First is supposed to be the Jetta, but VW says we'll get a full line of diesels after that.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wannabeMKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabeMKIII* »_no, i have not. is the phone # in my owners manual?? ill have to try.

Yeah, that's the number I'd try. Let me know what they say.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well, time to go home for the rest of the year. Just want to say to all have a safe and enjoyable New Years!








See you all next year on Tuesday.


----------



## 04ASUGLI (Oct 12, 2004)

We leased a jetta last year for my fiance and she got her window tinted the other day. My question is, will we have to remove the tint before the lease turn in or will we be ok to leave it on? The tint is the legal limit, 35% i think. Also if we are under the mileage allowance at the turn in time will we get any money back?


----------



## JohnS54Coupe (May 20, 2005)

*Could you run an inventory search for me?*

Maybe it's harder than I imagine it is, but dealers around here seem very unwilling to tell me what they have in their own inventory, let alone what a competing dealership has. I ask them what they have, and all they say is, "oh we've got a couple, why don't you just come on down and we can make a deal?"
Zip Code 91745
50 mile radius
Any and all 4-door GTI's
If you could tell me colors, package #, DSG or manual and the dealership that it's at, that would be awesome.
Thanks,
John


----------



## felini (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Welcome to Vortex Forum Mike
Well you said any question, let's see, I have a vw rabbit 77 and need the wiring diagram to renew it complete, could please can you send it to my e-mail. It's [email protected] I really appreciate because I am not in USA. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## KatWoman (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_OK, I can answer the question. I'm not a salesman, but I have several working for me. What it turns out is that word got out that the VW Jetta can haul ass. So now even fat guys are looking at them.
We no longer care what you look like - if you drive a VW we love you.









*New Rating System:*
Doesn't own or like VW








Doesn't own VW but likes them








Doesn't own VW but wants one








Owns a VW








Owns a VW and wants more









How about







for those who have 2 or more VW products in the garage?


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_How hard is it to get a job at a VW dealership as far as sales go?
What do they look for.
Does amount known about VW's get any points
 If you wanna be a sales person be prepared to work long hr(12hr days) and deal with people who automaticly think you are a lying A hole.


----------



## canmarie (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hi Mike-
I got a question for you. I have been on the lookout for a 2007 Black Magic Package 2 four-door with a manual transmission and the 18" wheels, but have noticed that the 18" are nowhere to be found...are they a delayed introduction his year? If so, do you know when they will start hitting the lots?
Thanks!
Candace


----------



## canmarie (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (canmarie)*

Ummm, on second thought...perhaps, I should not have addressed that to Mike...really, anyone who knows the answer to my question is more than welcome to reply


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (canmarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canmarie* »_Hi Mike-
I got a question for you. I have been on the lookout for a 2007 Black Magic Package 2 four-door with a manual transmission and the 18" wheels, but have noticed that the 18" are nowhere to be found...are they a delayed introduction his year? If so, do you know when they will start hitting the lots?
Thanks!
Candace
Ummm, on second thought...perhaps, I should not have addressed that to Mike...really, anyone who knows the answer to my question is more than welcome to reply 


That's good, since Mike is long gone now, got a new job.....
The 18" Hufs are all over, though maybe the dealers by you are not ordering any, that's up to them. 
Let's see, a 2007 GTI 2dr Pkg.2, 6M, in BMP around KY? There are none, even on 17's. The closest are in Minn, Ill, Indy, Mich, Ohio, Pittsburg area, Wisconsin, and Missouri. If any of those areas work for you, let me know which, and I'll tell you what dealers there have what.


----------



## canmarie (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Well, thanks for picking up the torch Paul...much appreciated...
Ohio would be great and probably even Indy. It would also be a good excuse for me to take a road trip to visit the fam in Florida if there are any down there (but I am all-season tire specific, which may lessen my choices down there). 
And Paul, if you have one at your dealership, speak up! Playing Q & A guy should result in you getting some sales for it...NJ isn't too bad a drive from here...
Thanks so much!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (canmarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canmarie* »_Well, thanks for picking up the torch Paul...much appreciated...
Ohio would be great and probably even Indy. It would also be a good excuse for me to take a road trip to visit the fam in Florida if there are any down there (but I am all-season tire specific, which may lessen my choices down there). 
And Paul, if you have one at your dealership, speak up! Playing Q & A guy should result in you getting some sales for it...NJ isn't too bad a drive from here...
Thanks so much!

Well, if you are looking for all-season tires, the search becomes much harder, as that option has just been in production for 8 weeks, barely enough time for the first couple to start arriving in the states. There's one at Bill Jacobs Volkswagen in Naperville, IL, it's the only one that's hit a dealer lot that matches your specs:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1K1DV2 NEW GTI 2.0T 4-DOOR MANUAL 
Exterior Color: Z4Z4 BLACK MAGIC 
Interior Color: TK ANTHRACITE LEATHER 
Options: PG2 PACKAGE 2 
PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PKZ 18" ALLOY WHEELS WITH ALL SEASON TIRES * 
The only other one in the US is at the port, going to Aristocrat Volkswagen in Sanford, FL. It's due there the week of 01/22/2007:
*Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1K1DV2 NEW GTI 2.0T 4-DOOR MANUAL 
Exterior Color: Z4Z4 BLACK MAGIC 
Interior Color: TK ANTHRACITE LEATHER 
Options: 4X4 REAR SIDE AIRBAGS 
IAK GTI LOWER STYLING KIT (PORT INSTALLED) 
PG2 PACKAGE 2 
PIT IPOD ADAPTER 
PKZ 18" ALLOY WHEELS WITH ALL SEASON TIRES * 
Those are the only ones in the system that match your specs. Otherwise, you just need to order and wait the three months or so. 
Good luck! Let me know if I can help more.


----------



## trm2332 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Hello,
Can you help me with my simple question, please?
I own a 2002 GTI VR6 and have a blown fuse for the heated seats and cruise control. Can someone please tell me which fuse I need to change and the corresponding symbol on the fuse panel?
Thank you,
Tracy R Mitchell
Rhode Island


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (canmarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canmarie* »_Hi Mike-
I got a question for you. I have been on the lookout for a 2007 Black Magic Package 2 four-door with a manual transmission and the 18" wheels, but have noticed that the 18" are nowhere to be found...are they a delayed introduction his year? If so, do you know when they will start hitting the lots?
Thanks!
Candace

Candace --
I am staring at one out my window! Invoice + 200 for any Vortex customer. Shoot me an email, and I'll send you the invoice!
Brian


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bridri)*

i got a question for VW selling in general. i was out shopping for VW's and was givent he invoice vs msrp of the GTI. now, the difference was $1,200, so the profit for the dealer is around $500-1,000 per car they sell. The GTI isnt their cheapest or most expensive, so I can see generally how much they make per car.
For a fully operational dealership to function covering the cost of all the employees salaries, lights, complimentry food, electricity, water, car maintence ect, there is no way in my opinion that a dealership can sell enough cars every day to pay all that. 
so my question is are there and what are the actual profits a dealership makes off a sale, any kickbacks, commission from VW, ect that come back to the dealer?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_i got a question for VW selling in general. i was out shopping for VW's and was givent he invoice vs msrp of the GTI. now, the difference was $1,200, so the profit for the dealer is around $500-1,000 per car they sell. The GTI isnt their cheapest or most expensive, so I can see generally how much they make per car.
For a fully operational dealership to function covering the cost of all the employees salaries, lights, complimentry food, electricity, water, car maintence ect, there is no way in my opinion that a dealership can sell enough cars every day to pay all that. 
so my question is are there and what are the actual profits a dealership makes off a sale, any kickbacks, commission from VW, ect that come back to the dealer? 

Dealers don't make money selling new cars (enough money), they make money in used car sales and the service dept.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (trm2332)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trm2332* »_Hello,
Can you help me with my simple question, please?
I own a 2002 GTI VR6 and have a blown fuse for the heated seats and cruise control. Can someone please tell me which fuse I need to change and the corresponding symbol on the fuse panel?
Thank you,
Tracy R Mitchell
Rhode Island

Not so easy a question, as this can vary even during the same model year. Between the info in your owners manual and the info in the use panel cover, you have to figure it out. Or stop by a dealer and ask if they'd show you which one is the one. Or do what I do when I'm stumped, pull one at a time and check them. Sorry, and good luck.


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

IS AN OIL CHANGE FOR MY 89 DIESEL GOLF STILL COVERED UNDER WARRENTY??!?!?!
edit. yes im yelling.


----------



## trm2332 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Thank you very much for replying to me.
I will stop by the dealership and have them show me.
Tracy


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (beercity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beercity* »_IS AN OIL CHANGE FOR MY 89 DIESEL GOLF STILL COVERED UNDER WARRENTY??!?!?!
edit. yes im yelling.

All due respect kiddo, this is a joke, right?








_edit: included quote_


_Modified by bridri at 12:35 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## whtvr (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (bridri)*

Alright, maybe you can help me out with this. I'm trying to get an insurance quote on a new city Jetta (canada only model) but the model is not showing up in my insurer's (sp?) data base. She tells me I need a VIN number in order to get a quote but I don't want to take the 45min drive just to get a VIN number, only to find out the insurance is to high. Any ideas?


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (whtvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whtvr* »_Alright, maybe you can help me out with this. I'm trying to get an insurance quote on a new city Jetta (canada only model) but the model is not showing up in my insurer's (sp?) data base. She tells me I need a VIN number in order to get a quote but I don't want to take the 45min drive just to get a VIN number, only to find out the insurance is to high. Any ideas?

I would think you could call a dealer and ask them for the VIN of a car that's equipped as you'd like, and go from there.


----------



## pug (Apr 13, 2003)

I wish mine was here







Wish I knew where it was


----------



## centralvw (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Which store?


----------



## centralvw (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

it all depends on what the dealership orders since i do the ordering at our store we did have an 18 inch wheel black car we sold in november most dealers are ordering the cheaper ones.


----------



## pug (Apr 13, 2003)

VIN: WVWAR71K37W134253
Going to Deal of Asheville
In Asheville, NC


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (pug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pug* »_VIN: WVWAR71K37W134253
Going to Deal of Asheville
In Asheville, NC

Ummm....I thik a call to your dealer is in order.....
*Deal of Asheville
Model Year: 2007 
Model: 1K15R1 RABBIT 2.5L 2-DOOR MANUAL 
Exterior Color: A1A1 BLACK 
Interior Color: HA ANTHRACITE CLOTH 
Options: P2S 16 INCH ALLOY WHEEL PACKAGE 

Commnum - W05405
VIN - WVWAR71K37W134253
Status - Dealer Stock *
It should be there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zippy913 (Jan 13, 2007)

Wondering what it would cost to get the radio code for my 06 premium 6. I took apart the dash and got the serial off the side, but I don't feel like driving forty minutes to my mediocre dealer to have them charge me forty bucks anyhow.


_Modified by zippy913 at 1:36 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (zippy913)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zippy913* »_Wondering what it would cost to get the radio code for my 06 premium 6. I took apart the dash and got the serial off the side, but I don't feel like driving forty minutes to my mediocre dealer to have them charge me forty bucks anyhow.

_Modified by zippy913 at 1:36 PM 1-21-2007_

If it's not on your Radio Card because some lunk didn't pull it out, it should be on a label in the spare tire well. Has what looks like your VIN on the first line and a four-digit code on the second.


----------



## kilgil27 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

I live right next to you, free car please?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

My passenger side axle/control arm etc all got replaced after I hit a curb. They also replaced my gear box. The repairs were done at a non VW dealership, however the subject of this matter was not tampered with by the repairs.
My question is: Does my warranty still cover the driver side INNER CV BOOT from leaking out one end with no cracks, tears, rips, or otherwise evident damage to the boot itself. In other words, it is leaking out one end and has never been tampered with nor has evidence of having been tampered with. My car has about 30k miles on it and is still under the warranty period.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 1:11 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_My passenger side axle/control arm etc all got replaced after I hit a curb. They also replaced my gear box. The repairs were done at a non VW dealership, however the subject of this matter was not tampered with by the repairs.
My question is: Does my warranty still cover the driver side INNER CV BOOT from leaking out one end with no cracks, tears, rips, or otherwise evident damage to the boot itself. In other words, it is leaking out one end and has never been tampered with nor has evidence of having been tampered with. My car has about 30k miles on it and is still under the warranty period.

First, the disclaimer. I am not in service, I can't make judgements on warranty coverage. 
Next, if there is any evidence that this is related to the accident or the repairs, you are done. If there is no damage or sign of tampering, I don't see why it would not be covered. That's my opinion, not VW's.
Good luck with it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Aight, I guess I'll deal with it somehow rather than clutter up your very cool thread w/questions you don't rly want to be asked hehe.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:54 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## marshallbedsaul (Jan 24, 2007)

hello mike i am new to this site and just bought my first vw,so my question is when i am driving my car at night i have the AC on and i will go to roll up the window and the car will flicker and sometimes will shut off and the clock ending up reseting do you know why this happens?
oh and its a 2002 vw jetta 1.8t with about 37000 miles










_Modified by marshallbedsaul at 4:27 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (marshallbedsaul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marshallbedsaul* »_hello mike i am new to this site and just bought my first vw,so my question is when i am driving my car at night i have the AC on and i will go to roll up the window and the car will flicker and sometimes will shut off and the clock ending up reseting do you know why this happens?
oh and its a 2002 vw jetta 1.8t with about 37000 miles









Sorry, but as above, this is ask a salesman, not service. All I can say is get the car checked, sounds like a short somewhere. But I have no idea about service issues.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_Aight, I guess I'll deal with it somehow rather than clutter up your very cool thread w/questions you don't rly want to be asked hehe.


It's not that I don't want to be asked these kinds of questions, it's just that I can't give you a real answer. The only way to know if you have warranty is to physically examine the car on a lift. Anything else is just guessing, and guessing does you no good.....


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Could you run an inventory search for me? (JohnS54Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnS54Coupe* »_Maybe it's harder than I imagine it is, but dealers around here seem very unwilling to tell me what they have in their own inventory, let alone what a competing dealership has. I ask them what they have, and all they say is, "oh we've got a couple, why don't you just come on down and we can make a deal?"


that's code for "we need you to come inside this building so we can talk you into something, anything, doesn't matter what but something".
<== former salesman


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

sad but true, automobile buisness is real competitive. fortunetly, one of my local VW dealers is very friendly, unlike all the other ones around here. one of the only places ive shopped for cars to have such little pressure and good friendliness. ive been around and always hear, well come on down, we can match any price anyoen gives you, we have the best inventory, and all that jazz


----------



## pogue (Jul 21, 2006)

Is Mike still here? 
Mike, if you're out there... we leased our 07 wagon with you in July. I think you saw our other passat then and we're looking at getting rid of it and into a jetta or 4 door rabbit. we still have some time left on that finance deal- is there a way to work around that?


----------



## kevninja (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

can i swap an older vr6 into my mk4 jetta


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (pogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pogue* »_Is Mike still here? 
Mike, if you're out there... we leased our 07 wagon with you in July. I think you saw our other passat then and we're looking at getting rid of it and into a jetta or 4 door rabbit. we still have some time left on that finance deal- is there a way to work around that? 

Mike is in his dealers finance dept now, at least he was months ago, when he stopped posting here. Trading in your Passat on a new Jetta or Rabbit should be no problem. The only issue is trade value verses the pay-off. But we do this every day.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (kevninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevninja* »_can i swap an older vr6 into my mk4 jetta

Sure, I don't see why not, as the VR6 was a factory option. Your only concern is fuel management....


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

How accurate are ETAs? Obviously an ETA is an estimate, but is it accurate to within a few days, a week, or is it really just a crapshoot? I ask because my GTI is supposed to be delivered next week and my birthday is the 22nd (next Thursday) so it would be reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally nice to have it for the weekend.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (emissary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emissary* »_How accurate are ETAs? Obviously an ETA is an estimate, but is it accurate to within a few days, a week, or is it really just a crapshoot? I ask because my GTI is supposed to be delivered next week and my birthday is the 22nd (next Thursday) so it would be reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally nice to have it for the weekend.

Barring a problem with a port installed option, or weather related shipping issues, you should get it next week. We are close to the port, so there's rarely issues with the cars getting to the dealer on the ETA week.


----------



## pogue (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, Paul. 
So, how exactly does it work re: trading in and paying off the remainder? 
And any idea what I'd get for a 2001.5 Passat (cold weather package and sun roof) in fair condition? Thanks!!


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (pogue)*

Nice. Thanks Paul!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (pogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pogue* »_Thanks, Paul. 
So, how exactly does it work re: trading in and paying off the remainder? 
And any idea what I'd get for a 2001.5 Passat (cold weather package and sun roof) in fair condition? Thanks!!

It's simple. We have your trade appraised, and we get a payoff from the bank. Are you with VCI (Volkswagen Credit)? How many miles on your Passat?


----------



## jettababy87 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

why are the 08 R32 are only coming out in automatic


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jettababy87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettababy87* »_why are the 08 R32 are only coming out in automatic

Because VW already has the 3.2/DSG powertrain EPA Certified in the Eos and Audi A3. As a limited production vehicle for the US market, certifying the 3.2/6M combo would have jacked up the cost of the few cars brought over substantially, and enough people are complaining (although unfounded), that the car is expensive already....


----------



## pogue (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, it's through VW Credit and there are about 82K miles on it.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (pogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pogue* »_And any idea what I'd get for a 2001.5 Passat (cold weather package and sun roof) in fair condition? Yes, it's through VW Credit and there are about 82K miles on it. 

Well, that makes it easier to get a payoff, I can look it up if you want with the VIN or the acct #. The book value on your Passat opens at $6,900, but an in-person appraisal is nessassary to get the real number. If you want a pay-off, you can IM me.


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

Hey Paul. About those "weather related shipping issues" you mentioned, did ya notice the freakin ice storm out there today? Do you think this will cause a delay to the ETA? (I have a feeling I know the answer, but I'm in denial.) VIN is WVWFV71K77W181125.


----------



## gti_forever (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey I've got a question!!! I would like your opinion on the Mk3 Golf Wolfsburg and the Golf Trek and which you think would be the better choice. Thanks!


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (gti_forever)*

i have somethin, now i kno on the glis and the 20th AE gti's they have lower stiffer eibeach suspension but my friend has an 03 jetta 1.8t with the sport package and thus upgraded suspension
what is "sport" about this sport package


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (emissary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emissary* »_Hey Paul. About those "weather related shipping issues" you mentioned, did ya notice the freakin ice storm out there today? Do you think this will cause a delay to the ETA? (I have a feeling I know the answer, but I'm in denial.) VIN is WVWFV71K77W181125.

Nah, your car is still intransit from Germany, due at the port next week. There shouldn't be anything affecting it at that point. It should be going though the Wilmington, DE port. 
Hey, I see you got yours though Millennium, that's were I used to work. Who'd you buy it from?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gti_forever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_forever* »_Hey I've got a question!!! I would like your opinion on the Mk3 Golf Wolfsburg and the Golf Trek and which you think would be the better choice. Thanks!

As far as I remember, it's just a difference of included package equipment, so see which is equipped more to your liking.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_i have somethin, now i kno on the glis and the 20th AE gti's they have lower stiffer eibeach suspension but my friend has an 03 jetta 1.8t with the sport package and thus upgraded suspension
what is "sport" about this sport package









The Sport suspension option on the Jetta 1.8T had firmer springs, stock ride height, basically equal to the standard GTI suspension at that time, were as the standard Jetta was even softer. The 20th AE's and the GLI 1.8T's were even firmer, and lowered.


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Hey, I see you got yours though Millennium, that's were I used to work. Who'd you buy it from? 

Jim Morris. I had to resist the urge to call him Wednesday and completely freak out, then I remembered I could just ask you. I've had my eye on the GTI since the MkV came out, and I've been able to stand the waiting but now that it's almost here I've run out of patience and I just want my damn car!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (emissary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emissary* »_
Jim Morris. I had to resist the urge to call him Wednesday and completely freak out, then I remembered I could just ask you. I've had my eye on the GTI since the MkV came out, and I've been able to stand the waiting but now that it's almost here I've run out of patience and I just want my damn car!










Except for the managers Ron and Steve, the only person left in sales I know is Chris Biank....
It's close now, real close. Better to get it after this crappy weather anyways, you know?


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
It's close now, real close. Better to get it after this crappy weather anyways, you know?









See now, you're being reasonable and I don't feel like being reasonable.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (emissary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emissary* »_
See now, you're being reasonable and I don't feel like being reasonable.









Sorry, man....


----------



## bozotheclown (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (TURBO PAUL)*

ANYTHING?
1-Why do VW and their dealers advertise 10,000 mile leases? No one but Grandma drives so few miles a year. In the short run, you might get people to jump on the low monthly price, but these people will then get burned at lease end with excess mile charges and become sour on the entire lease process. I've always gone for 15k leases, so have never had a problem (the excess mileage charge is also a lot less at 15k)
2- Why do dealerships hand customers off to different F&I people at the end of the deal? Over the years, F&I people have killed several deals with their heavy handed tactics. Other times, their tactics are just laughable... When I purchased my first VW, the F&I guy said I really really really needed the extended warranty, because VWs were known to be so unreliable. I just laughed and said "A- if it is so unreliable, why should I buy it? B- I am leasing this car!" The best car buying experience I've ever had was at a dealership where a single salesman did the entire deal, including the F&I (this was through the Internet department).


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

TURBOPAUL, this is mike myers from Wynn VW (VWMYERS). thanks for keeping this whole thing going. I just got a call from an old customer i met here on this thread and she's coming back in to look at another car. i have been still selling and training for F&I and start full time march 1st. i just want to say hello to everyone out there in V-Dub land!!


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (vwmyers)*

welcome back!!! to the vortex


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bozotheclown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bozotheclown* »_ANYTHING?
1-Why do VW and their dealers advertise 10,000 mile leases? No one but Grandma drives so few miles a year. In the short run, you might get people to jump on the low monthly price, but these people will then get burned at lease end with excess mile charges and become sour on the entire lease process. I've always gone for 15k leases, so have never had a problem (the excess mileage charge is also a lot less at 15k)
*Because VW offers 10,000 mile leases, and of course, they are the lowest payment, so the ad has the lowest available payment in it. You always advertise your lowest priced option. When the customer comes in, hopefully they are questioned about their useage, so that the right lease can be put together for them.* 
2- Why do dealerships hand customers off to different F&I people at the end of the deal? Over the years, F&I people have killed several deals with their heavy handed tactics. Other times, their tactics are just laughable... When I purchased my first VW, the F&I guy said I really really really needed the extended warranty, because VWs were known to be so unreliable. I just laughed and said "A- if it is so unreliable, why should I buy it? B- I am leasing this car!" The best car buying experience I've ever had was at a dealership where a single salesman did the entire deal, including the F&I (this was through the Internet department).
*Because as Mike can tell you now that he's been in the F&I dept, it is a complicated department on it's own. The more the salesperson has to be an expert in, the less he is an expert in anthing. I worked at a dealership that had no F&I dept, we did all of it, but I wwas no expert in all the finance options, warranties, leases, GAP, and other products available, so maybe the customer misses out on something benificial to them. In most dealers, the salesman only has to worry about knowing the cars, the sales manager knows the way to put the deal together to meet the customers goals, and the F&I people worry about getting the deal done with the various banks (which they have built relationships with to help get tougher deals done), and the available warranties and such that may be of interest to that customer. 
The theory is that the customer gets the best person to help them in each area. That's the theory. Unfortunately, this is not always the case.....*


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwmyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_TURBOPAUL, this is mike myers from Wynn VW (VWMYERS). thanks for keeping this whole thing going. I just got a call from an old customer i met here on this thread and she's coming back in to look at another car. i have been still selling and training for F&I and start full time march 1st. i just want to say hello to everyone out there in V-Dub land!!

Hey Mike. So March is the big switch, huh? Good luck!


----------



## pogue (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help, Paul. 
I got another great deal from Mike (vwmyers) at Wynn VW today. This time it's a 2007 Passat 2.0 manual with package 1. It's a sweet ride and I love Sirius already!! I may even love it more than my wagon. Once again, Mike made everything so easy.








If anyone is in the Philadelphia area, I highly recommend Wynn VW, especially Mike. We've had 2 great buying experiences and a few great service experiences there. We've had 2 not so pleasant experiences at other local dealers, so even though Wynn is not the closest VW dealer to me, it's well worth the drive.
This thread has been so helpful, too. Thanks!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmmm.... anything huh? how about dealer invoice on a 2007 GTI 6-speed? not many options so pretty much base price...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_hmmmm.... anything huh? how about dealer invoice on a 2007 GTI 6-speed? not many options so pretty much base price... 

Sure, why not? Invoice prices are listed on KBB, Edmunds, NADA, etc. 
The 2007 GTI 2dr 6M is $20,688, plus destination of $640. Then you have to add the VW region and port charges to that, here they are $367, in NJ they are $407, I don't know what they are in RI, but they are printed right on the invoice by VW. That's base.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

so those listed invoices are for real???
ok, thanks a bunch


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_so those listed invoices are for real???
ok, thanks a bunch

Yeah, they are. The only thing missing on the websites, as they say in the fine print, is the regional and port fees, since they vary from area to area. But if your dealer is straight with you and shows you the invoice when you make a deal, you can see the charges for yourself, they are printed as part of the invoice, not added on later.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (pogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pogue* »_Thanks for your help, Paul. 
I got another great deal from Mike (vwmyers) at Wynn VW today. This time it's a 2007 Passat 2.0 manual with package 1. It's a sweet ride and I love Sirius already!! I may even love it more than my wagon. Once again, Mike made everything so easy.








If anyone is in the Philadelphia area, I highly recommend Wynn VW, especially Mike. We've had 2 great buying experiences and a few great service experiences there. We've had 2 not so pleasant experiences at other local dealers, so even though Wynn is not the closest VW dealer to me, it's well worth the drive.
This thread has been so helpful, too. Thanks!!

Glad I could help, enjoy the new ride and congrats!


----------



## tparks (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Can you buy a votex kit at the dealership? If so how much is it?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (tparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tparks* »_Can you buy a votex kit at the dealership? If so how much is it?

Yes you can, check with your dealer, and maybe some of the advertisers here on Vortex.


----------



## Zolis (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

Hello!
Have you ever heard about a kind of "secret menu"?
It exists in BMWs and contains the real taken kilometers and many other info about the car.
Does it also exists for VW?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (Zolis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zolis* »_Hello!
Have you ever heard about a kind of "secret menu"?
It exists in BMWs and contains the real taken kilometers and many other info about the car.
Does it also exists for VW?

There is a menu of info in the Dual Zone Climatronic system, there are threads about this in the MkV forums. That's the only one I know about, although I think you can also get info using a VAG-COM.


----------



## jordan_fehlman (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

ok i got a question.. im 17 and my first car is a 96 jetta gl.. the late 96 model. i bought it from a salvage yard and me and my dad who works in a body shop did the whole front end and its perfect.. exept one thing.. i only got 1 key for it. my dad said somethign about calling a dealership and telling them the vin number and possibly getting a remote? can u still get the remotes?


----------



## scotts13 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

OK, since you asked... copied from the mechanical forums:
Went to a VW dealer (different from the one I just bought my used 2000 Passat from), looking for a part for my air cleaner.
He keyed my VIN number in, and told me my car was flagged as a "varying vehicle." This apparently means it was built to a different specification than usual, for a specific customer. He said he'd seen this only once before, in some Passats that had strengthened frames, to allow towing another car.
Presumably, this would be for large customers with special needs. He had no details on what else might be odd in my car; the computer also said "visually verify all parts before ordering spares for this vehicle."
I guess I'll always have parts problems with this car; the part number on my air cleaner (that the clips were for) didn't even show in his database. The parts guy's advice? Sell it while it's running and buy a "normal" Passat.
Anyone else heard of this? Anywhere I could look up exactly what's different about this car?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (scotts13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotts13* »_OK, since you asked... copied from the mechanical forums:
Went to a VW dealer (different from the one I just bought my used 2000 Passat from), looking for a part for my air cleaner.
He keyed my VIN number in, and told me my car was flagged as a "varying vehicle." This apparently means it was built to a different specification than usual, for a specific customer. He said he'd seen this only once before, in some Passats that had strengthened frames, to allow towing another car.
Presumably, this would be for large customers with special needs. He had no details on what else might be odd in my car; the computer also said "visually verify all parts before ordering spares for this vehicle."
I guess I'll always have parts problems with this car; the part number on my air cleaner (that the clips were for) didn't even show in his database. The parts guy's advice? Sell it while it's running and buy a "normal" Passat.
Anyone else heard of this? Anywhere I could look up exactly what's different about this car?

Just means it's a transitional vehicle that may have a mixture of updated and non-updated parts. Nothing special, just have to make sure you are getting the right part by looking at it rather than just punching it into the computer. BTW, it's not unusual for a part number to not be in the system. The backup light switch on my '03 GTI quit, and the phone calls ended up going all the way to Volkswagen AG before they could even confirm the part existed. It has since been added to ETKA. Apparently mine was the first one in the US to die.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (jordan_fehlman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordan_fehlman* »_ok i got a question.. im 17 and my first car is a 96 jetta gl.. the late 96 model. i bought it from a salvage yard and me and my dad who works in a body shop did the whole front end and its perfect.. exept one thing.. i only got 1 key for it. my dad said somethign about calling a dealership and telling them the vin number and possibly getting a remote? can u still get the remotes?

Shouldn't be a problem, call your local VW parts dept.


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey *Paul*. I was wondering if I could get an ETA for my car. VIN is WVWFV71K77W181125.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (emissary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emissary* »_Hey *Paul*. I was wondering if I could get an ETA for my car. VIN is WVWFV71K77W181125.

It shows "*Status - Port Stock, ETA Next Status - 03/08/2007*", so should be at Millennium the week of the 12th, though may get there sooner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emissary (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Nice. Thanks!


----------



## bigmiza (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

How much does a 4dr Black GTI, PK2, DSG, 18" sell for at your dealership. I'm in the market and so far the best price I got was 27k. I know invoice is below that. How much should I offer the dealer??
Thanks


----------



## bigmiza (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (vwmyers)*

How much does a 4dr Black GTI, PK2, DSG, 18" sell for at your dealership. I'm in the market and so far the best price I got was 27k. I know invoice is below that. How much should I offer the dealer??
Thanks


----------



## shanedowdy (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bigmiza)*

how many rave green 1.8t gti's were made ? i have yet to find that answer! PLEASE


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (bigmiza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmiza* »_How much does a 4dr Black GTI, PK2, DSG, 18" sell for at your dealership. I'm in the market and so far the best price I got was 27k. I know invoice is below that. How much should I offer the dealer??
Thanks

Offer $300-$500 over, and you are in good shape. Invoice varies by region, as each region has different fees that factor into the total invoice price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (shanedowdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shanedowdy* »_how many rave green 1.8t gti's were made ? i have yet to find that answer! PLEASE 

Good question...I don't know.


----------



## seoulstice (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! ([email protected])*

Am I expecting too much to find a CPO VW GTI MKIV with MT and sunroof for less than $14.5K? I found one at Autohaus Lancaster[PA] selling for a decent price but it's been on Autotrader forever and it's making me wonder what is wrong with that car.
Also, how low can you[the salesman, dealership] go on a CPO VW GTI? I see used cars selling at dealers and from private parties for much less yet they asking ~$17K-18K for a CPOed vehicle...which is pretty ridiculous since these cars are over 3 years old and you can get a new GTI for not much more...


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW salesperson ANYTHING! (seoulstice)*

HEres one: Why do the dealerships customer computers have PassatWorld.com Blocked?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mgbrickell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmyers* »_was the swallow flying or has it been shot through a cannon?

I hate to correct someone who doesn't come here any more, but the correct answer is "african, or european?"

as for "Ask a salesperson anything!" I have a few questions. 
personal question:
If you were a pair of underwear, what kind/color would you be, and who would you belong to?
VW sales related:
I'm considering buying a 2dr rabbit/gti. When will the 6M TDI be offered, and what price am I looking at for a base model 2dr?
Same question for the GTI?
I know the TDIs have been pretty high demand historically, but before he left Mike stated that he was having a hard time getting rid of the manual TDI jettas. Is there a surplus of "last year" manual TDIs? and if so what sort of price range are we talking about?


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 4:56 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi there
Wonder if you can please tell me when the new Jetta Sports wagon will be available in the US.
I beleive it has been sucessfully launched in Mexico,and cars are arriving at dealerships in Canada.
Which engines will it have...the 2.5,2.0T,AND TDI...
Should sell like hot cakes.


----------

